# 500 subsequent entrant dependent visa processing time



## diti

Hello

I am a PhD Student with scholarship in Griffith university, currently living in Australia. I have lodged for my husbands 500 subsequent entrant dependent visa on the 5th of June. It has been 5 weeks but haven't heard anything yet.

What is the normal processing time for this visa
How much time until case officer gets assigned
How much time till we get hap id for medical 

Any help would be really appreciated


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

It can be up to 3 months, sometimes longer. I hope you addressed the GTE in detail. I have seen several cases similar to yours where the subsequent entrant has been refused on GTE grounds. If that happens to you let me know. I have been able to get visas for subsequent entrants from high-risk countries where the original applicant was refused.


----------



## diti

Jeremy Hooper said:


> It can be up to 3 months, sometimes longer. I hope you addressed the GTE in detail. I have seen several cases similar to yours where the subsequent entrant has been refused on GTE grounds. If that happens to you let me know. I have been able to get visas for subsequent entrants from high-risk countries where the original applicant was refused.


Hi Jeremy- yes me and my husband have been in a nine year long relationship and he has written everything about us since the time we have known each other. Just worried that it is taking so much time.


----------



## Tarita Moureen

diti said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a PhD Student with scholarship in Griffith university, currently living in Australia. I have lodged for my husbands 500 subsequent entrant dependent visa on the 5th of June. It has been 5 weeks but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> What is the normal processing time for this visa
> How much time until case officer gets assigned
> How much time till we get hap id for medical
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated


Hi, have yr husband got the visa? 
I have lodged for student spouse visa on 5th May. Still no update. I'm really getting frustrated.


----------



## goaus

Tarita Moureen said:


> Hi, have yr husband got the visa?
> I have lodged for student spouse visa on 5th May. Still no update. I'm really getting frustrated.


Hi

I am a Student doing masters of science, currently living in Melbourne, Australia. I have lodged 500 subsequent entrant dependent visa for my wife in first week of April 2017. It has been 4 months ans 2 weeks but haven't heard anything yet.

What is the normal processing time for this visa

Diti and Tarita, Anyupdates on your family visa is it granted if so how much time it took and any spouse interview happend

Any info is much appriciated


----------



## Tarita Moureen

No update yet. Usually it takes 3-4 months to get the visa. But unfortunately I haven't got any response or HAP for medical.


----------



## Neetu

goaus said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Student doing masters of science, currently living in Melbourne, Australia. I have lodged 500 subsequent entrant dependent visa for my wife in first week of April 2017. It has been 4 months ans 2 weeks but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> What is the normal processing time for this visa
> 
> Diti and Tarita, Anyupdates on your family visa is it granted if so how much time it took and any spouse interview happend
> 
> Any info is much appriciated


Hi
it usually takes 5 months and the total process is 5 to 8 months


----------



## Sajinkumar

hai any updates on visa, I have filed on 5 th of june


----------



## PS10

Hey guys
I filed for my boyfriend's student dependent visa on 27th June. Have any of you got any updates or your visa till now?
The wait part is so so so frustrating!


----------



## goaus

Neetu said:


> Hi
> it usually takes 5 months and the total process is 5 to 8 months


I got it in 5 months


----------



## goaus

Tarita Moureen said:


> No update yet. Usually it takes 3-4 months to get the visa. But unfortunately I haven't got any response or HAP for medical.


I got it in 5 months


----------



## Krishna Karthik

Do you mind telling wen was it applied and from where, just want to compare mine.

Thanks.


----------



## goaus

500 - Dependent visa applied in mid april 
Office- Delhi.


----------



## Tarita Moureen

Hi, Did u complete medical after lodging visa? If it is after medical how many days took to get the visa? 
I completed my medical September 19 till now no update


----------



## Krishna Karthik

Hi I have applied in the 2nd week of July and not received any HAP ID for the medical.Can anyone please let me know when will they need the medical and the duration to get the visa after the medical is done.


----------



## Krishna Karthik

goaus said:


> 500 - Dependent visa applied in mid april
> Office- Delhi.


Hi,

Can you please let me know when did you get the HAP id and how long did it take to get the visa after the medical is done.


----------



## Patelnenesh

Hey anyone who applied student dependent visa in june or July and who?s visa still pending please update your application date with me on [email protected] i have 5 student who applied in jund nd July so please contact


----------



## Patelnenesh

Hey anyone who applied student dependent visa in june or July and who?s visa still pending please update your application date with me on [email protected] i have 5 student who applied in jund nd July so please contact


----------



## Student2018

Krishna Karthik said:


> Hi I have applied in the 2nd week of July and not received any HAP ID for the medical.Can anyone please let me know when will they need the medical and the duration to get the visa after the medical is done.


Hello will you please tell that did you apply for dependent visa while your visa was granted and you were studying in australia?or its student dependent visa acompanying all family together?


----------



## Patelnenesh

U got visa or not ?


----------



## Patelnenesh

PS10 said:


> Hey guys
> I filed for my boyfriend's student dependent visa on 27th June. Have any of you got any updates or your visa till now?
> The wait part is so so so frustrating!





Student2018 said:


> Krishna Karthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I have applied in the 2nd week of July and not received any HAP ID for the medical.Can anyone please let me know when will they need the medical and the duration to get the visa after the medical is done.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello will you please tell that did you apply for dependent visa while your visa was granted and you were studying in australia?or its student dependent visa acompanying all family together?
Click to expand...

U got visa or not if yes which date please


----------



## Patelnenesh

Krishna Karthik said:


> Hi I have applied in the 2nd week of July and not received any HAP ID for the medical.Can anyone please let me know when will they need the medical and the duration to get the visa after the medical is done.


Hello

U got visa or not i have applicants who applied in July 5 student still have not any update what about u please


----------



## Patelnenesh

diti said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a PhD Student with scholarship in Griffith university, currently living in Australia. I have lodged for my husbands 500 subsequent entrant dependent visa on the 5th of June. It has been 5 weeks but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> What is the normal processing time for this visa
> How much time until case officer gets assigned
> How much time till we get hap id for medical
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated


Hello u got visa ?? Which date ?


----------



## PrinceMonga

Hey krishna did you got your visa?


----------



## Shadow_hmy

Hello, I’m new here, a PhD student from China, waiting for visa for over 6 months. Over 60 Chinese students like me are waiting too.


----------



## vinitmishra12

*subclass 500 dependent*

Hello folks,

Anybody here got spouse visa subsequent entrant subclass 500 in 2018 ?


----------



## PrinceMonga

Hey I have applied for 500subsequent entrant in november n still n i have friend he applied in september n still waiting for his visa.


----------



## PrinceMonga

Do any one help m please Let me know the exact time it took for thier dependent visas.any helpwould be appriciated.or contact on [email protected]


----------



## vinitmishra12

It takes 6 to 8 months atleast.


----------



## PrinceMonga

A friend of mine lodged his application 500 subsequent entrant in July 2017 ,n another friend in august but still no reply.


----------



## tamannagarg1201

Any Feb 2018 applicant got student dependent visa recently?


----------



## srijon

I have applied my depend visa on 4 feb 2018 an attended health assessment on 14 may 2018 still 37 days have passed but visa is still processing. can anyone tell me what is the highest time of visa grant after health assessment. thanks


----------



## Gurprabh

Hey did u get any update


----------



## Gurprabh

I hv also applied on 3 April 2018 but no updates till😐😐


----------



## tamannagarg1201

srijon said:


> I have applied my depend visa on 4 feb 2018 an attended health assessment on 14 may 2018 still 37 days have passed but visa is still processing. can anyone tell me what is the highest time of visa grant after health assessment. thanks


hey did you get your visa?


----------



## Gurprabh

Hey one of the applicnt of my agent got her visa nd i thnk she has applied in feb or march


----------



## Gurprabh

Didnt u get any update??? If yes so plz update here too


----------



## tamannagarg1201

Gurprabh said:


> Hey one of the applicnt of my agent got her visa nd i thnk she has applied in feb or march


can you check with your agent about her lodgement date and when she got VISA?


----------



## Gurprabh

Actually he didnt tell d exact date but he said that application was lodged in starting march and he got visa on 23 or 24 june


----------



## Gurprabh

Whn did u apply and whn ur medical was done?


----------



## tamannagarg1201

I applied on 9th Feb and status is RECEIVED and medical was done before lodging the application


----------



## Gurprabh

u logde ur application through agent or yourself


----------



## tamannagarg1201

through agent


----------



## Gurprabh

So what he is saying now ? ... actually our agent also saying that it takes nearly about 6 months but it also depends upon how genuine ur documents are and from where u have lodged ur file .. i mean from Australia or from ur home country .. Moreover our medical was done after lodging file ... may be it affects the decision but dun wryy nd hope fr d best .. result will be good fr us


----------



## Ernie

Subsequent Entrant 500 Visa


Dear all,

I am a full-time PhD candidate in Australia and my partner is in my home country and. We got married recently and I lodged a subsequent entrant 500 visa for her. 
I was single when I applied for my student visa so I could not include my partner's name on my application. I provided our marriage cert, our wedding photos and other supporting documents. However, the CO denied the visa based on the following reasons:
I. We failed to provide evidence of an ongoing relationship or correspondence prior to or since our marriage. Therefore, he/she unable to assess the genuineness of our marriage.
2. We failed to provide evidence of joint property ownership or lease agreement.

3. He/she noted that I declared her name on my student visa application. This is not true as I indicated it above.

To be honest, I found these reasons as mean because they did not give me right to review or appeal. 

I spoke to a staff member at DIBP and she suggested that I should inform the DIBP about my marriage and then submit a combined fresh student visa application instead of subsequent entrant as my original student visa application does not have my partner's name.

I would like to enquire if anyone on this platform has experienced such situation or have knowledge about it. If yes, how did you address it?

Sorry for such long essay and thanks for reading it. Hope to hear from you.

Sincerely,
Ernie.


----------



## Gurprabh

I have also lodged the same documents but there is one more document that is our joint bank account and one more is we have Gurudwara’s marriage certificate too .. hope it will be sufficient for GTE


----------



## Gurprabh

Whn did u lodge ur application ..? Can u tell d exact date ??plzzz


----------



## Viveks

I have applied subclass 500 subsequent 31st march 2018 but still no update


----------



## Viveks

someone got visa


----------



## Viveks

Aaya kise da visa k nhi ?


----------



## Viveks

Bai das deyo yr j kise kol koi update hai


----------



## Ernie

Gurprabh said:


> Whn did u lodge ur application ..? Can u tell d exact date ??plzzz


... April this year! Make sure you provide anything that may serve as an evidence of an ongoing relationship as you cannot tell what they actually looking for.


----------



## arzh2

I have lodged my application yesterday. I had my medical assessment done prior to submitting the application. What is the current timeline?


----------



## Twinpatel

One of my friend got visa in june!! She loged her visa file in january


----------



## arzh2

Has anyone's processing time changed? Mine shows 55 to 89 days.


----------



## sundar3252

My Visa status is showing processing time15 - 37 working days .. before that it shows 40-50 days ..I applied on April 25th ... could you please help me out about this processing time change.. thanks


----------



## arzh2

sundar3252 said:


> My Visa status is showing processing time15 - 37 working days .. before that it shows 40-50 days ..I applied on April 25th ... could you please help me out about this processing time change.. thanks


To my understanding, the application goes through stages of authorization/acceptance/whatever you wanna call it and every stage/step has some predefined processing days. I guess yours must be in the last stages and it could be soon finalized. Let's hope you get yours and I get mine asap.


----------



## Twinpatel

Viveks said:


> I have applied subclass 500 subsequent 31st march 2018 but still no update


Have you got it??


----------



## Twinpatel

arzh2 said:


> sundar3252 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Visa status is showing processing time15 - 37 working days .. before that it shows 40-50 days ..I applied on April 25th ... could you please help me out about this processing time change.. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> To my understanding, the application goes through stage
> s of authorization/acceptance/whatever you wanna call it and every stage/step has some predefined processing days. I guess yours must be in the last stages and it could be
> soon finalized. Let's hope you get yours and I get mine asap.
Click to expand...

I applied mine in 5 th April... if any body got their visa please email me!! On [email protected]


----------



## arzh2

Just got my grant today. It took 27 days and it went from received to finalised.


----------



## Mahavir

My times showing 37 to 71 days but I yesterday got my medical after 3 months


----------



## Amreen begum337

Hi evry1..i m new in this new forum jst wanted 2 knw abut spouse visa... Actually i have applied fr spouse visa in aprl 2018 I have attchd evrythng evens funds, lic paprs house paprs etc..howevr, they r askng fr financial capacity?? Can any1 explain me dz 1... What shld i submit as financials now??


----------



## sundar3252

Hi all , finally got visa


----------



## sundar3252

Applied on 25april 2018 and got visa on 24th Aug 2018 ....


----------



## Venu0557

Hi sundar I have applied on 24th may 2018 

Processing time was changed to 15 days to 37 days from 40 days to 50 days 

From yesterday it saying 17 days to 32 days. Is the same happend to you also ?


----------



## sundar3252

Yes venu ...and please check update option on your immi account...if medical clear ..sure u will visa with in week


----------



## Venu0557

Thank you sundar
My health was cleared and no action required saying on health assessment field
Can I get in couple weeks ?


----------



## Amreen begum337

*Hi sundar..*

I m glad that u got ur visa... i would like knw have u attached financial capacity when u were lodging ur applicatn???aftr submittng medical clearance reprt i got this request does any1 have sufferd the same???


----------



## vipul narang

Amreen begum337 said:


> I m glad that u got ur visa... i would like knw have u attached financial capacity when u were lodging ur applicatn???aftr submittng medical clearance reprt i got this request does any1 have sufferd the same???


 hey you got the visa ??


----------



## vipul narang

Mahavir said:


> My times showing 37 to 71 days but I yesterday got my medical after 3 months


any update ??


----------



## Venu0557

Not yet still waiting


----------



## vipul narang

Venu0557 said:


> Not yet still waiting


when your medical was done


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Hi i am new in this forum i also applied dependent visa on 23 may 2018 and on 17 august medical requested by department and mddical done on 20 august and clearance provided no action required and now my status changed from initial to further assessment from 22 august . And processing time shows 17-32 days from 15-37 days .i want to know how much time to make a decision


----------



## Amreen begum337

Hii randhawa .. u l get ur visa by next mnth fr sure..my processng time is also showng the same but i got financial capacity request frm the deprtmnt on 20 aug....y did they ask financial again can anybdy suggest me???


----------



## Amreen begum337

No vipul i didnt get my visa yet....


----------



## vipul narang

Amreen begum337 said:


> Hii randhawa .. u l get ur visa by next mnth fr sure..my processng time is also showng the same but i got financial capacity request frm the deprtmnt on 20 aug....y did they ask financial again can anybdy suggest me???


 hey amreen its not a big deal you have to show again the financial amount whatever u have sufficent funds approx you have to show 50000$.


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Lets hope for the good new .one of my friend also received a mail of financial capacity from department after showing $50000 he got his visa .he shows financial funds of her grand father .if u have recent new funds u need to proof evidence of from where they come solid evidence required this is not big worry


----------



## Randhawa bawa

vipul narang said:


> Amreen begum337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii randhawa .. u l get ur visa by next mnth fr sure..my processng time is also showng the same but i got financial capacity request frm the deprtmnt on 20 aug....y did they ask financial again can anybdy suggest me???
> 
> 
> 
> hey amreen its not a big deal you have to show again the financial amount whatever u have sufficent funds approx you have to show 50000$.
Click to expand...

Bcoz they want to know you should have enough money to pay ur spouse course fees , living expenses urs and ur spouse
In australia


----------



## Dkpancho

Hi, I'm new to this forum. Just wanted to know the processing time for subsequent entrance visa, I will be applying for my wife in september. Thanks


----------



## vipul narang

Dkpancho said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum. Just wanted to know the processing time for subsequent entrance visa, I will be applying for my wife in september. Thanks


3-5 months


----------



## Amreen begum337

Randhawa and vipul appreciate ur reply guys.hope v l hear good news soon...fingr crossed...


----------



## Amreen begum337

Hi vipul...what ur status is showng now????


----------



## Amreen begum337

Randhawa can u tell me when ur frnd got financial capacity request n when his visa got granted...


----------



## Randhawa bawa

He got his financial capacity on march with medical and got his visa in april after 1month and 5 days


----------



## Amreen begum337

Thanks dear fr ur reply...i m done with my medical now today i l submit financial documnts ...lets c how much they l take for approval...


----------



## Ridhima

Hi I’m new to this forum .. I have applied for dependent visa for my husband .. the status is now changed from received to 15-32 days time .. can any one suggest me how long does it take for the grant of the visa


----------



## Venu0557

Hi Ridhima 

Have you done your medicles ?


----------



## Ridhima

Hi Venu
Yes we submitted medicals vth the application only


----------



## Venu0557

@ridhima

Ok. I have submitted medicles with application on 24th may 2018. Processing time showing 17 to 32 days from 15 to 37 days


----------



## Ridhima

Hi venu 
Even for my application it’s showing like that .. from how many days it’s showing for u venu


----------



## Venu0557

@ridhima 

It showing from 10 days 
When did you lodge your application ?


----------



## Ridhima

@venu
I loged application on July 11
From where did u lodge the application


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Status showing still further assessment


----------



## Venu0557

@ridhima 

I have applied on 24th may from Hyderabad


----------



## Venu0557

@bawa

Mine also showing same


----------



## Randhawa bawa

When it shows this and how many financial capacity shows you in ur application


----------



## Venu0557

It showing from last 10 days 

I am showing about 16000$


----------



## Amreen begum337

@radhawa....

i have deposited 7 lacs in my dads accnt fr 3 mnths bfre lodging my applcatn n then i have attached statemnt to the applicatn+own house 
paprs+lic paprs etc....


----------



## krp9449

Hello guys, 
My wife got email for health examination after 45 days of lodgement. Now how much time will it take for visa? It’s student dependent visa.


----------



## Amreen begum337

Hello...

Usually aftr medical i heard they l take only 2 weeks fr the decision...


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Processing time rises and down due to every month student visa processing time changes in departments official websites now a days processing time of student visa is 17-32 days thats way estimate processing time changes month by month


----------



## vipul narang

Randhawa bawa said:


> Status showing still further assessment


My status is also showing the same its showing further assesment


----------



## vipul narang

Ridhima said:


> @venu
> I loged application on July 11
> From where did u lodge the application


ridhima u have to wait approx 2-3 months i applied in april and still waiting for visa


----------



## Ridhima

The status is showing 17-32 days proccessing time 
Still it vll take 2-3 months time


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Hi vipul 
When did u lodge ur file and when did ur medical done


----------



## vipul narang

Randhawa bawa said:


> Hi vipul
> When did u lodge ur file and when did ur medical done


i lodged my file with medical on 17th april but i got the medical clearence from embassy on 4th august


----------



## vipul narang

Ridhima said:


> The status is showing 17-32 days proccessing time
> Still it vll take 2-3 months time


its doesn't matter how much time they are showing it ll take around 3-4 months.


----------



## Kaif

Hi everyone, my name is Kaif and I have applied for my wife's visa recently to be exact on 27th August. And the status for file is "Recived' and processing time for the same is 17-32 days. So how much time it takes for the visa. And any one who applied for the same visa after july 2018. Please reply thank you.


----------



## Venu0557

Kaif said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Kaif and I have applied for my wife's visa recently to be exact on 27th August. And the status for file is "Recived' and processing time for the same is 17-32 days. So how much time it takes for the visa. And any one who applied for the same visa after july 2018. Please reply thank you.


Hi Kaif

It takes about 4 to 5 months

I have applied on may I am still waiting some of them waiting from March also

Thank you


----------



## Kaif

Hey Venu,
Someone earlier posted that he got visa in 27days that's the reason I was asking for time. But anyways thanks.


----------



## Kaif

Is there any particular length of student visa required, in order to apply for dependent visa.


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Hi kaif
I Think there is no length of student visa is required one of my relative got his visa when main applicant visa is also 3 month to expired


----------



## Amreen begum337

Hii guys ...anybdy got their visa.....


----------



## krp9449

Hey Venu,
Have you done with health assessment?


----------



## Venu0557

krp9449 said:


> Hey Venu,
> Have you done with health assessment?


Hi

I have submitted medicles with Application


----------



## Kaif

@bawa

I was told by so agent before I lodge my file that minimum visa required by the student should be 1yr. Then only case officer will consider the file, or you might have problem with visa. I my case I need to extend my student visa after 7months for more 6 months. Does it sound problematic ?


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Hi kaif 
There no requirement in official department website of student visa length and i apply from Mara agent and one of his student visa dependent case approved 15 days before expiry of main aplicant visa


----------



## krp9449

@Venu

Is there any comment on immigration account? 
Such as initial assessment or further assessment?


----------



## Venu0557

krp9449 said:


> @Venu
> 
> Is there any comment on immigration account?
> Such as initial assessment or further assessment?


Hi
It's showing further assessment from last few months &#128580;


----------



## sundar3252

Hi venu ,I hope you will get visa in this week


----------



## Amreen begum337

Hi guys....i have submitted financial documnts on sat...could any1 suggest me when i l get my visa


----------



## Mahavir

Hi I got my medical on 10aug nd last week they ask for insurance.
I already submitted on 30th Aug. 
Now status will showing further assessment
Anybody knows how long it will take for visa grant..?


----------



## Amreen begum337

Hi mahavir mine situatn is same too... i hav submitted medical clearance rpt on 9th aug n financial capacity documnts on 1st sept...now waitng fr the decision..hopefully v vl get positve results


----------



## Mahavir

Thnks for rply amreen
I hope so n always pray


----------



## Amreen begum337

Mahavir ...jst keep me updated abut ur visa dear


----------



## krp9449

@amreen

Hey, first you were asked for medical n then for financial papers? 

Why did they ask again? Have you not submit that before?


----------



## Dkpancho

Hi, Has anyone applied for visitors visa while dependent visa application in process ?


----------



## Mahavir

Hi Dk
Pls don't apply visitor visa while ur dependent visa in progress. 
I also want Apply before but all suggest me fr don't apply 
Thnks


----------



## Dkpancho

Mahavir said:


> Hi Dk
> Pls don't apply visitor visa while ur dependent visa in progress.
> I also want Apply before but all suggest me fr don't apply
> Thnks


Hi Mahavir, do you know why ? My agent suggested to apply for 3 months visitors. Thanks


----------



## Mahavir

Bcz u already 1 file logged in Australian embassy incase u carry ur bad luck mybe both files can refuse.


----------



## krp9449

@ Mahavir

Please keep us updated if you will get visa.
Thanks


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Any body gets any update


----------



## Mahavir

Nope
Still showing further assessment 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Amreen begum337

@ krp

They asked me to show total of 40000 dollars.... I have shown only 13000 dollars in my fathrs account...thats the reason they request me fr remaining funds ....


----------



## Amreen begum337

I have submitted financial pprs on their request but today they again asked me to provide statemnt showng transfr of funds frm vendee to vendors account and savng bnk account statemnt of vendr demonstratng details of FD...i m kind off worried now y they r askng documnts by docmnts...i jst hope it wont effct my visa...


----------



## Amreen begum337

@ mahavir


Can u tell me how much funds ur showng?????


----------



## vipul narang

Randhawa bawa said:


> Any body gets any update


finally got the visa today&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Congrats vipul and after futher assesment how much to take decision


----------



## Randhawa bawa

My status also shows further assessment from 22 august worried about my case


----------



## Amreen begum337

Heeyyy vipul many many congrcts...i would like to knw how much funds u have shownn????


----------



## Venu0557

vipul narang said:


> Randhawa bawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any body gets any update
> 
> 
> 
> finally got the visa today&#128591;&#128591;
Click to expand...

Congrats Vipul


----------



## vipul narang

Randhawa bawa said:


> My status also shows further assessment from 22 august worried about my case


in my case further assesment is showing from 21st august


----------



## vipul narang

Amreen begum337 said:


> Heeyyy vipul many many congrcts...i would like to knw how much funds u have shownn????


approx 60000 $


----------



## vipul narang

Amreen begum337 said:


> Heeyyy vipul many many congrcts...i would like to knw how much funds u have shownn????


approx 60000 $


----------



## Venu0557

@vipul

Vipul you submitted your application with the medicles right? Did they send any notification or messages that your medicles are cleared?


----------



## Amreen begum337

Hi vipul...Have u submitted medical reprts n funds with the applicatn only...did they reqst u anythng during ur process????


----------



## vipul narang

Venu0557 said:


> @vipul
> 
> Vipul you submitted your application with the medicles right? Did they send any notification or messages that your medicles are cleared?


nopes they didnt send any noticfication.u have to check into your immi account,once your appliaction is finalised or they need any documents then they ll send the email to you.


----------



## vipul narang

Amreen begum337 said:


> Hi vipul...Have u submitted medical reprts n funds with the applicatn only...did they reqst u anythng during ur process????


yes i submitted with all the things but they asked me for my marriage photogarphs.


----------



## Dkpancho

vipul narang said:


> Randhawa bawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any body gets any update
> 
> 
> 
> finally got the visa today&#128591;&#128591;
Click to expand...

Hi Vipul, When and from where did you apply for visa ? Thanks


----------



## Mahavir

Hi amreen
I also showing 10000
I'm show just Inr 5lacks only


----------



## vipul narang

Dkpancho said:


> vipul narang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randhawa bawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any body gets any update
> 
> 
> 
> finally got the visa today&#128591;&#128591;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Vipul, When and from where did you apply for visa ? Thanks
Click to expand...

i applied on 17th of april from australia my agent was in australia.


----------



## Mahavir

@Amreen can I know when finish ur spouse visa or course?


----------



## vipul narang

Mahavir said:


> @Amreen can I know when finish ur spouse visa or course?


my wife visa is expire on 14th november but i got the visa


----------



## priyankarao

Hi Vipul
Congrats for your visa
I want to ask for Student Dependent Visa. I am about to apply for the same my husband is in Australia Sydney. So I want to know the agent from whom you applied your application.
Please do the needful as it is very urgent 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kaif

Hey Vipul 

Congratulations for your visa and can you tell me how much time it took in total for your visa ??


----------



## Amreen begum337

@ mahavir 

My husband is in mel... he has moved frm cqu uni to vit aftr 1 yr....his 1st sem is runnng now...


----------



## vipul narang

priyankarao said:


> Hi Vipul
> Congrats for your visa
> I want to ask for Student Dependent Visa. I am about to apply for the same my husband is in Australia Sydney. So I want to know the agent from whom you applied your application.
> Please do the needful as it is very urgent
> Thanks in advance


Its Think Higher consultants melbourne so let him know that you got the refrence from oshin.Thankyou


----------



## vipul narang

Kaif said:


> Hey Vipul
> 
> Congratulations for your visa and can you tell me how much time it took in total for your visa ??


total 4.5 months


----------



## Bom bahadur

I need job in Australia


----------



## Ridhima

Hi 
Any one suggest me 
I have loged my husband application through agent 
But I want to track the update of the visa 
But how can I import the details of medical letter into my immi account
Can any one suggest me plz


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Hi ridhima
U can track ur application by importin application in immiaccount and also see the health assessment details. Through reference number of ur husbands application


----------



## Ridhima

Hi randhawa
The agent gave me the medical reference only
But when I try to import in immi account it’s not coming


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Not a medical reference its a application reference number


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Or application id


----------



## vipul narang

Randhawa bawa said:


> Or application id


Hi randhawa any update about your visa


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Not till now worried 😓


----------



## Amreen begum337

@ randhawa

Did u received any requst frm the deprtmnt till now...


----------



## Randhawa bawa

After medical not more request ask from department


----------



## Mahavir

Hi amreen after medical I got request fr insurance from department


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Any updates


----------



## Venu0557

No updates from my side


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Hi venu
when u lodge file and from where .when did u ask for medical and when ur status show further assessment


----------



## Venu0557

Randhawa bawa said:


> Hi venu
> when u lodge file and from where .when did u ask for medical and when ur status show further assessment


I have applied on 24th may from Hyderabad. I have attached everything along with my application like medicles, insurance bank statements marriage proofs
So I haven't received anything from immigration yet


----------



## Randhawa bawa

What ur status showing


----------



## Venu0557

Randhawa bawa said:


> What ur status showing


Further assessment


----------



## Randhawa bawa

From how much time it shows .mine also show this from 22august


----------



## Venu0557

Randhawa bawa said:


> From how much time it shows .mine also show this from 22august


Processing time showing 17 to 32 days from August


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Further assessment


----------



## Venu0557

Randhawa bawa said:


> Further assessment


I think we get next month hopefully


----------



## Mahavir

My 1 friend same case visa refused 😔😔
He applied on 17 may
Refuse on 4spt. 
Sad


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Hi mahavir 
Is embassy ask medical to them or not


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Refusal reason


----------



## Venu0557

Mahavir said:


> My 1 friend same case visa refused &#128532;&#128532;
> He applied on 17 may
> Refuse on 4spt.
> Sad


Really very sad any reasons for refusal


----------



## Mahavir

Embassy says his case not genuine
He dowant go back from Australia in future.


----------



## Mahavir

Embassy not ask fr medical also
His status showing further assessment after 20 days finialised thn got refusal 
His timing showing 17 to 32 days


----------



## Randhawa bawa

But i think when embassy ask for medical when there is achance of getting postive decision but dont know whats happen really worried hope for the best


----------



## Venu0557

Mahavir said:


> Embassy not ask fr medical also
> His status showing further assessment after 20 days finialised thn got refusal
> His timing showing 17 to 32 days


Did he attend for medicles ?
I am worried


----------



## Amreen begum337

@ mahavir

So sad ur frnd got refusal i m worried fr myslf...


----------



## Mahavir

Don't worry amreen we got medical already so hve some hope


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Hi mahavir 
How much financial show by ur friend and did he attend medical with file
My status also showing further assessment for 22 days really worried for a decision


----------



## Venu0557

Hi everyone 
I got my visa just now


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Congrats venu


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Hi venu 
After further assessment how much days take tomake a geant of ur case .i am also applied on 23 may and on 22 august it shows further assessment really worried


----------



## Mahavir

Congrats venu


----------



## Mahavir

Hi Randhawa
He shows 50 to 60 thousands AUD
ND My status shows further assessment from 12 aug


----------



## Venu0557

Thank you a lot everyone 

It's takes approximately 1 month


----------



## Dkpancho

Venu0557 said:


> Thank you a lot everyone
> 
> It's takes approximately 1 month


Hi Venu, Did you submit Genuine temporary entrant(GTE) with the application ?


----------



## Dkpancho

Hi, Has anyone submitted GTE with there application?


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Hi
Everyone has sumitted Gte to there application without Gte visa application will refused


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Hi every one 
Got my visa today thanku god 

Because my case is very complicated i have two refusal one student and other is student dependent from australia and one maritime crew visa which is grant by mistake by my cousin but thanks to god again


----------



## Venu0557

Randhawa bawa said:


> Hi every one
> Got my visa today thanku god
> 
> Because my case is very complicated i have two refusal one student and other is student dependent from australia and one maritime crew visa which is grant by mistake by my cousin but thanks to god again


Congrats dude


----------



## Dkpancho

Randhawa bawa said:


> Hi every one
> Got my visa today thanku god
> 
> Because my case is very complicated i have two refusal one student and other is student dependent from australia and one maritime crew visa which is grant by mistake by my cousin but thanks to god again


Congratulations man and best of luck for the future.


----------



## Amreen begum337

Congrcts venu n randhawa really happy fr u guys but i m surprised that randhawa got grant inspite of havng 2 refusals this is calld luck great man...but i m confused abut ur last wrds wat does it mean????


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Thanks everyone 
Armeen i have apply maritine crew visa myself and grant in 15 min after applying because subclass 988 has no visa cost


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Thanks everyone 
Armeen i have apply maritine crew visa myself and grant in 15 min after applying because subclass 988 has no visa cost


----------



## Amreen begum337

@randhawa

So basically u got grant fr maritime crew visa n what abut studnt subsequent entrant visa???


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Maritime crew visa is grant on 15 august 2012 and due to that visa one of my visa dependent visa application refused and today i got student subsequent visa in 3.5 months


----------



## Mahavir

Congrats Randhawa saab
Gud news is I also got visa today evening 5pm
Thanks God alot.


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Congrats mahavir
Which city u go


----------



## Kaif

Congratulations @mahavir @venu @bawa wish you all best for your future and hope rest of us get our visa asap


----------



## Kaif

Roughly all of you had to wait for 3-4 months for visa grant or more


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Hi kaif
3.5 month for my case it take almost3-4 month


----------



## Amreen begum337

Everyone is gettng their visas .... what went wrng with mine???its been 5 months now....really gettng frustated now...


----------



## Amreen begum337

@mahavir 


I would like to knw when u had submitted insurance docs.....


----------



## Mahavir

Thnks kaif , bawa , amreen 
My processing time takes 4.5 months I applied on 27 April


----------



## Mahavir

Amreen I paid my insurance on 30 August
Don't worry hope u also get gud response


----------



## Randhawa bawa

Don't worried keep patience sometimes its happens to wait for more times .u also get ur visa soon


----------



## Waseemnadeem

Hi mahavir, have you got interview call?


----------



## Waseemnadeem

Guys, is there anyone who got interview call?


----------



## Mahavir

No get any type of interview call


----------



## Waseemnadeem

Hi mahavir, I have applied my wife visa and my agent told her, that be ready for interview call.


----------



## Parwinderpakho

Hi guys. Yes we got an interview call from immigration last week.


----------



## Amreen begum337

@parwin

Could u tell me when u hav lodge ur applicatn n when u got an interview call....


----------



## Parwinderpakho

I applied on 14May and got a call on 31Aug.


----------



## Amreen begum337

@parwin

May i knw what did they ask u???n in btwn do u got any requst or somthng...


----------



## Waseemnadeem

Parwin, can you tell me what sort of questions they were asking an interview?


----------



## Parwinderpakho

They asked me about- my and my wife’s Name and Date of birth. Marriage Date. About my study and uni. Location of Marriage. About my work.


----------



## Parwinderpakho

After interview call I got my wife’s health cover request from immigration . Actually I already submitted it when I logged my application but health cover date was one day less than my visa date. So they requested for extended it till valid visa date. I submitted health cover last week waiting for decision.


----------



## Waseemnadeem

Parwin, just you got an interview call or your wife also got an interview call?


----------



## Parwinderpakho

Yes. We both got a call from immigration. I think they started to take an interviews.


----------



## Amreen begum337

@parwin

Nobody got an interview call xcpt u dear...my agent told me long bfre that 99% u wont get a call...only 1% chances r there....


----------



## Waseemnadeem

Amreen, my agent also told me for an interview call, she said be ready for interview call. Immigration can call anytime.


----------



## Dkpancho

Hi, is there any difference in applying for visa from Australia and India? Thanks


----------



## krp9449

Dkpancho said:


> Hi, is there any difference in applying for visa from Australia and India? Thanks


I think only one difference. Visa time process. From Australia, I may be faster.


----------



## krp9449

Amreen begum337 said:


> @parwin
> 
> Nobody got an interview call xcpt u dear...my agent told me long bfre that 99% u wont get a call...only 1% chances r there....


I lodge my wife's visa on 14th July and got request for medical on 31st of August. Completed medical on 4th September. What you think how long will it take now?


----------



## Dkpancho

krp9449 said:


> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, is there any difference in applying for visa from Australia and India? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I think only one difference. Visa time process. From Australia, I may be faster.
Click to expand...

 You mat be right but my agent from Australia gave 6 months of waiting time. I think if the dependent is in india than visa will be processed in india.


----------



## Amreen begum337

@krp

Departmnt is takng 3 to 4 mnths fr processng.....so dear be patient n pray...i have been waitng since 4.5 mnths but still no respnse ....hope v l get our visas soon.


----------



## Randhawa bawa

krp9449 said:


> Amreen begum337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @parwin
> 
> Nobody got an interview call xcpt u dear...my agent told me long bfre that 99% u wont get a call...only 1% chances r there....
> 
> 
> 
> I lodge my wife's visa on 14th July and got request for medical on 31st of August. Completed medical on 4th September. What you think how long will it take now?
Click to expand...

@krp
I think it take a month to make a decision .in my case after medical it take 22 days to grant . After medical more chance is to grant keep patoence u will get ur visa next month


----------



## Waseemnadeem

Guys, I lodged my wife's visa on 8/09 and got biometric on 10/09, biometric done on 14/09, now can anyone tell me? how long it will take for medical response? I lodged my wife's case here from Australia.


----------



## Dkpancho

Hi guys, Can anyone tell me what are the chances of getting the 500 subsequent visa? Lot of people telling me different stories, I'm really confused at the moment. Thanks in advance


----------



## Amreen begum337

Hi guys....any updates...


----------



## krp9449

No.nothing. Just waiting


----------



## krp9449

Waseemnadeem said:


> Guys, I lodged my wife's visa on 8/09 and got biometric on 10/09, biometric done on 14/09, now can anyone tell me? how long it will take for medical response? I lodged my wife's case here from Australia.


Not sure about timing if you lodge visa from Australia. But you will get it soon . You have already got biometric on the second day of lodgement. That's great buddy


----------



## Dkpancho

krp9449 said:


> No.nothing. Just waiting


Hey Krp, Just to confirm, have you applied for 500 subsequent entrant visa ? When and where you applied from. My agent in delhi is saying that there is only 5% chances of getting this visa. What you think about this ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@krp

Today, my wife got medical.


----------



## krp9449

Dkpancho said:


> krp9449 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.nothing. Just waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Krp, Just to confirm, have you applied for 500 subsequent entrant visa ? When and where you applied from. My agent in delhi is saying that there is only 5% chances of getting this visa. What you think about this ? Thanks in advance
Click to expand...

That's not true. Almost everyone gets their visa. I'm talking about 500 subsequent entrant. I also lodge same visa for my wife. 
I lodge on 14th of July from Ahmedabad.


----------



## Dkpancho

Waseemnadeem said:


> @krp
> 
> Today, my wife got medical.


Congrats in advance, as you have already got the medical request than for sure you will get the visa. May I know where did you apply from ?


----------



## Dkpancho

krp9449 said:


> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krp9449 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.nothing. Just waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Krp, Just to confirm, have you applied for 500 subsequent entrant visa ? When and where you applied from. My agent in delhi is saying that there is only 5% chances of getting this visa. What you think about this ? Thanks in advance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not true. Almost everyone gets their visa. I'm talking about 500 subsequent entrant. I also lodge same visa for my wife.
> I lodge on 14th of July from Ahmedabad.
Click to expand...

Did you apply through an agent ?


----------



## Amreen begum337

My processng time has changed to 21 to 28 days frm 15 to 37 days


----------



## priyankarao

Waseemnadeem said:


> @krp
> 
> Today, my wife got medical.


How much funds have you shown?


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@dkp

Within 10 days my wife got biometric and medical. And lodged my wife's case here in Australia.


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@priyan

I have shown 50 thousand dollars


----------



## Dkpancho

Waseemnadeem said:


> @dkp
> 
> Within 10 days my wife got biometric and medical. And lodged my wife's case here in Australia.


You are lucky mate, how much processing time it is showing ?


----------



## Waseemnadeem

Application deadline is 16th of October.


----------



## Dkpancho

What you mean by application deadline?


----------



## krp9449

Amreen begum337 said:


> My processng time has changed to 21 to 28 days frm 15 to 37 days


Same here. Same thing is showing.


----------



## priyankarao

Waseemnadeem said:


> @priyan
> 
> I have shown 50 thousand dollars


You have shown 50 thousand dollars funds for your wife and yours both or just your wife's funds


----------



## Amreen begum337

@krp

I would like to knw when u had lodge ur application....n frm where??? Have u got any requst till now????


----------



## krp9449

Amreen begum337 said:


> @krp
> 
> I would like to knw when u had lodge ur application....n frm where??? Have u got any requst till now????


I lodged the application on 14th of July from Ahmedabad through agent. N just got the request for medical assessment because we didn't submit it with application. Medical request on 31st August n completed to 4th September. After that it has been showing further assessment.


----------



## Dkpancho

krp9449 said:


> Amreen begum337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @krp
> 
> I would like to knw when u had lodge ur application....n frm where??? Have u got any requst till now????
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged the application on 14th of July from Ahmedabad through agent. N just got the request for medical assessment because we didn't submit it with application. Medical request on 31st August n completed to 4th September. After that it has been showing further assessment.
Click to expand...

@krp did you apply through Aussizz group Ahmedabad ?


----------



## krp9449

Dkpancho said:


> krp9449 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amreen begum337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @krp
> 
> I would like to knw when u had lodge ur application....n frm where??? Have u got any requst till now????
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged the application on 14th of July from Ahmedabad through agent. N just got the request for medical assessment because we didn't submit it with application. Medical request on 31st August n completed to 4th September. After that it has been showing further assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @krp did you apply through Aussizz group Ahmedabad ?
Click to expand...

Nope. Applied through Rao Consultants


----------



## Parwinderpakho

Finally I got a my wife’s visa.


----------



## Dkpancho

What is the 500 subsequent visa fee ? Anyone ? Thanks


----------



## Dkpancho

Parwinderpakho said:


> Finally I got a my wife's visa.


Congratulations Parwinder, can you please tell me how much funds you have shown and where did you apply from ? Thanks


----------



## Amreen begum337

@parwinder

congracts.....may i knw ur total processng time??n frm where u had logded ur wifes application??? Have u recevd any requst durng the process???


----------



## Parwinderpakho

I showed $50000 funds. I applied from Australia. I logged my wife’s visa application on 14 May. It took 4 months. First I received Medical request than we both got call for an interview after that they sent a request for Health Cover. So,Today we got a visa.


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@Dkp

It is medical application deadline, that till 16th of October, my wife has to do medical.


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@parwin 

Congrats, that your wife got visa.


----------



## Manchi

Hi guys,

I've applied for my dependent visa (500 subsequent entrant) on 19th of July and submitted bio metrics on next day (20th), got my health examination request on 10th of August and attended medical exam on 14th of august, now it's been a month and have no idea whats going on with my visa. Please answer me if you guys know anything about this.


----------



## manumathew

Hello... My wife s studying in Australia.. i have applied for subsequent entry visa on 24 may.. medical was done before that.. financial docs also attached.. i got some queries in September 12th.. i have replied them yesterday.. anyone can suggest when i may get the visa..


----------



## Parwinderpakho

Thank you. 🙏


----------



## Dkpancho

Manchi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've applied for my dependent visa (500 subsequent entrant) on 19th of July and submitted bio metrics on next day (20th), got my health examination request on 10th of August and attended medical exam on 14th of august, now it's been a month and have no idea whats going on with my visa. Please answer me if you guys know anything about this.


Hi Manchi, how much processing time does it show online? I think it takes about 30 to 45 days after medical. Where did you apply from ?


----------



## Manchi

Dkpancho said:


> Hi Manchi, how much processing time does it show online? I think it takes about 30 to 45 days after medical. Where did you apply from ?


I've applied from Sri Lanka but my visa was lodged from on shore by my wife. Haven't checked via online. Are you sure that it takes only about 1 and half months after medical ? Cause it's been 37 days since my medical.


----------



## Dkpancho

Manchi said:


> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Manchi, how much processing time does it show online? I think it takes about 30 to 45 days after medical. Where did you apply from ?
> 
> 
> 
> I've applied from Sri Lanka but my visa was lodged from on shore by my wife. Haven't checked via online. Are you sure that it takes only about 1 and half months after medical ? Cause it's been 37 days since my medical.
Click to expand...

Yeah that is the normal processing time after medical but check online, it will give you rough estimation. How much funds you had to show ?


----------



## Dkpancho

manumathew said:


> Hello... My wife s studying in Australia.. i have applied for subsequent entry visa on 24 may.. medical was done before that.. financial docs also attached.. i got some queries in September 12th.. i have replied them yesterday.. anyone can suggest when i may get the visa..


Check on your application online for the processing time, may i know what was the query?


----------



## Manchi

Dkpancho said:


> Yeah that is the normal processing time after medical but check online, it will give you rough estimation. How much funds you had to show ?


I didn't realize that there's a way to check online until you advised thanks. But I don't have my immi account password with me, should I contact my agents for that ? .By the way I have showed around $65000.


----------



## krp9449

Manchi said:


> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is the normal processing time after medical but check online, it will give you rough estimation. How much funds you had to show ?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that there's a way to check online until you advised thanks. But I don't have my immi account password with me, should I contact my agents for that ? .By the way I have showed around $65000.
Click to expand...

Yeah
You should contact your agent. He/she will give ID/password. Then you can check online.


----------



## Garry7210

Hii guys i am new on this forum. Just i would like to ask you. Just recently i had applied for Subclass 500 - Student Visa (Subsequent Entrant) for my wife from australia about 24july. I got medical in 28august and its updated on 14sep. Know its showing 21days to 28days. I got married in this feb 2018 . And living in sydney from last 4years And we have already one refusal of the visitor visa its was on 20june. In the refusal decision they told . They think you are not going back. I was totally disagree with that decision how they can say like that. Then i decided to apply dependent. 
If someone dont mind . Can he/she tell me . I am bit worried with my refusal on the other hand we have done the medical and status is further assesment. 
Thanks


----------



## Dkpancho

Garry7210 said:


> Hii guys i am new on this forum. Just i would like to ask you. Just recently i had applied for Subclass 500 - Student Visa (Subsequent Entrant) for my wife from australia about 24july. I got medical in 28august and its updated on 14sep. Know its showing 21days to 28days. I got married in this feb 2018 . And living in sydney from last 4years And we have already one refusal of the visitor visa its was on 20june. In the refusal decision they told . They think you are not going back. I was totally disagree with that decision how they can say like that. Then i decided to apply dependent.
> If someone dont mind . Can he/she tell me . I am bit worried with my refusal on the other hand we have done the medical and status is further assesment.
> Thanks


Hi Garry, I'm in the same situation as you. I got married in Feb 2018 and applied for visitors visa in july but It was refused with the same reason as yours. It was refused even after medicals were done. Now I'm planning to apply for 500 subsequent visa. I have been to this forum for quite a while. I think the chances of getting this visa are really high after medicals, wait for one more month and I hope you will get your visa.


----------



## Dkpancho

Hi Garry, Please share the outcome of your visa when you get it, it will be helpful for other members. Thanks


----------



## krp9449

Dkpancho said:


> Garry7210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii guys i am new on this forum. Just i would like to ask you. Just recently i had applied for Subclass 500 - Student Visa (Subsequent Entrant) for my wife from australia about 24july. I got medical in 28august and its updated on 14sep. Know its showing 21days to 28days. I got married in this feb 2018 . And living in sydney from last 4years And we have already one refusal of the visitor visa its was on 20june. In the refusal decision they told . They think you are not going back. I was totally disagree with that decision how they can say like that. Then i decided to apply dependent.
> If someone dont mind . Can he/she tell me . I am bit worried with my refusal on the other hand we have done the medical and status is further assesment.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Garry, I'm in the same situation as you. I got married in Feb 2018 and applied for visitors visa in july but It was refused with the same reason as yours. It was refused even after medicals were done. Now I'm planning to apply for 500 subsequent visa. I have been to this forum for quite a while. I think the chances of getting this visa are really high after medicals, wait for one more month and I hope you will get your visa.
Click to expand...

Hello both of you,
After marriage, if you are lodging visitor visa, then immigration definitely think that your partner or you is not going to come back to India. So chances of rejection are higher. But in case of 500 subsequent entrant, chances of rejection are less. Because you are legally applying for the dependent visa.

I hope you are ok with this information.


----------



## Garry7210

Thanks dkpancho for reaching me.

Lets see what happen will be next. Hopefully the result will be postive and no worries everybody i will share my every next update with you.


----------



## omio5288

Hi everybody,
I've applied for Student visa 500 sub sequent entrant application for my wife on September 11 via a Melbourne based indian agency CECA and lodged onshore. Already my wife is done with her bio metric. I was just wondering whether she needs to do the Medical before immigration request for it? 
I've followed this group for sometime, as far most of the cases are concerned average time for visa approval is around 3-4 months. Since my wife was already included in my visa application. Will it be of any advantage for her to get the visa in earlier time frame? 
About my profile: doing masters of IT in VIT, fund shown around 50k AUD. Need your suggestions and opinion. Thank you.


----------



## Waseemnadeem

Guys, today my wife got an interview call.


----------



## Waseemnadeem

I booked medical for her on Wednesday, and today she got an interview call. So be ready for interview call as well.


----------



## priyankarao

Waseemnadeem said:


> I booked medical for her on Wednesday, and today she got an interview call. So be ready for interview call as well.


From which agent have you applied your wife's visa?


----------



## Dkpancho

Waseemnadeem said:


> Guys, today my wife got an interview call.


What did they ask mate ? Thanks


----------



## laiskie

hi, i am currently holding a visitor subsclass 600 is this a substantive visa?


----------



## omio5288

Waseemnadeem said:


> I booked medical for her on Wednesday, and today she got an interview call. So be ready for interview call as well.


When did you apply for her brother? and what are they asking during the interview?


----------



## Garry7210

Hii bro. 
Can you share with us what did they ask to your wife while interview time. 
Thanks


----------



## Waseemnadeem

Guys, they asked her about my self, my study, my address, when did I come to Australia, what's my student visa end date, our marriage date, about property, who's supporting, about future planning, and the interview time duration was 10min 50 sec.


----------



## Amreen begum337

@waseem

May i knw when did u lodge ur applicatn???ur wife got an intrview call aftr medical assesmnt....my case is totally diffrnt i submitted medical clearnce in augst only ... then i recevd 2 requst frm immigratn...


----------



## krp9449

Amreen begum337 said:


> @waseem
> 
> May i knw when did u lodge ur applicatn???ur wife got an intrview call aftr medical assesmnt....my case is totally diffrnt i submitted medical clearnce in augst only ... then i recevd 2 requst frm immigratn...


What I reckon is if you lodge the visa from Australia, then you will get interview call. But the visa is lodged from India, there is not interview call. I go threw all comments in the forum and conclude this.

All the people who lodged the visa from Australia, only they got interview call.

So relax if you lodge from india.


----------



## Gowthamdr96

Hi, I'm Gowtham doing masters in Melbourne Australia. I've got engaged and my marriage is on this coming January. What's the process to bring my wife here in subsequent entrant visa? Can you guys please help me as I'm so confused in this situation.


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@amreen

I lodged my wife's case on 8/9, got medical on 18/9, I booked medical for her 26/9 but yesterday she got an interview call.


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@amreen 

What you got 2 request from immigration?


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@krp

I think it's not necessary, if you lodge your case from Australia or any other country, it's depend on the immigration.


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@krp

But I think if you lodge your case from Australia, it doesn't take too much time.


----------



## Dkpancho

Waseemnadeem said:


> @amreen
> 
> I lodged my wife's case on 8/9, got medical on 18/9, I booked medical for her 26/9 but yesterday she got an interview call.





Waseemnadeem said:


> @krp
> 
> But I think if you lodge your case from Australia, it doesn't take too much time.


Hi Waseemnadeem, How much time it is showing online for you now ?


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@dkp

I don't know about my time,cause I lodged my wife's case through agent.


----------



## Dkpancho

@amreen did you apply from Australia ?


----------



## Dkpancho

Waseemnadeem said:


> @dkp
> 
> I don't know about my time,cause I lodged my wife's case through agent.


Ask you agent to check online, I hope you get it soon.


----------



## krp9449

Dkpancho said:


> Waseemnadeem said:
> 
> 
> 
> @amreen
> 
> I lodged my wife's case on 8/9, got medical on 18/9, I booked medical for her 26/9 but yesterday she got an interview call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waseemnadeem said:
> 
> 
> 
> @krp
> 
> But I think if you lodge your case from Australia, it doesn't take too much time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Waseemnadeem, How much time it is showing online for you now ?
Click to expand...

It's showing 21 to 28 days.


----------



## krp9449

Waseemnadeem said:


> @krp
> 
> But I think if you lodge your case from Australia, it doesn't take too much time.


Same thinking is mine before joining this forum. Nearly same time is taken irrespective of the place you lodge the file.

In this forum, many cases are lodged visa from Australia, n still it took 4 months.

N another thing, no one got interview call in this forum who lodged the visa from India.
Just saying.


----------



## krp9449

Dkpancho said:


> Waseemnadeem said:
> 
> 
> 
> @dkp
> 
> I don't know about my time,cause I lodged my wife's case through agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask you agent to check online, I hope you get it soon.
Click to expand...

@dkp

How about you? How many days is it showing?


----------



## Dkpancho

krp9449 said:


> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waseemnadeem said:
> 
> 
> 
> @amreen
> 
> I lodged my wife's case on 8/9, got medical on 18/9, I booked medical for her 26/9 but yesterday she got an interview call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waseemnadeem said:
> 
> 
> 
> @krp
> 
> But I think if you lodge your case from Australia, it doesn't take too much time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Waseemnadeem, How much time it is showing online for you now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's showing 21 to 28 days.
Click to expand...

That means you will get it in next 3 weeks. I hope my visa will be processed as fast as you. Cheers


----------



## Dkpancho

Hi Krp, I will apply next week.


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@ krp

I just shared here about the interview, as a safe side you guys also be ready for the interview.


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@dkp

Hopefully, will get it soon.


----------



## krp9449

Dkpancho said:


> krp9449 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waseemnadeem said:
> 
> 
> 
> @amreen
> 
> I lodged my wife's case on 8/9, got medical on 18/9, I booked medical for her 26/9 but yesterday she got an interview call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waseemnadeem said:
> 
> 
> 
> @krp
> 
> But I think if you lodge your case from Australia, it doesn't take too much time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Waseemnadeem, How much time it is showing online for you now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's showing 21 to 28 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means you will get it in next 3 weeks. I hope my visa will be processed as fast as you. Cheers
Click to expand...

Hope so . It is showing these from last 1 week.


----------



## Amreen begum337

@dkpancho...

I have lodged my applctn frm india only...my status is also shwng the same frm last week krp...prevsly it was 15 to 37 days...


----------



## Amreen begum337

@waseem 

1st reqst was medical assesmnt..2nd was financial capacity...3rd was soure of incme bank statmnts n all...


----------



## Gowthamdr96

Can we just show the financial support for living in bank or do we need to provide a proof to show the money belongs to us?


----------



## Gowthamdr96

If I belong to one state and if got married in another state in the same country will it be a problem while they interview through call?


----------



## Manchi

Manchi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've applied for my dependent visa (500 subsequent entrant) on 19th of July and submitted bio metrics on next day (20th), got my health examination request on 10th of August and attended medical exam on 14th of august, now it's been a month and have no idea whats going on with my visa. Please answer me if you guys know anything about this.


Guys, I've got my VISA today.


----------



## Ridhima

Hi manchi
Congrats for ur visa 
From where did u apply the visa 
And from when it’s showing further assessment for u 
I have applied on 11 July but I submitted all medical s with the application only
So waiting for it


----------



## Dkpancho

Manchi said:


> Manchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've applied for my dependent visa (500 subsequent entrant) on 19th of July and submitted bio metrics on next day (20th), got my health examination request on 10th of August and attended medical exam on 14th of august, now it's been a month and have no idea whats going on with my visa. Please answer me if you guys know anything about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I've got my VISA today.
Click to expand...

I have told you it takes around 45 days after medical, anyway Congratulations mate and best of luck for future.


----------



## omio5288

Manchi said:


> Guys, I've got my VISA today.


Congratulations mate.All the best for future.


----------



## Dkpancho

Ridhima said:


> Hi manchi
> Congrats for ur visa
> From where did u apply the visa
> And from when it's showing further assessment for u
> I have applied on 11 July but I submitted all medical s with the application only
> So waiting for it


Hi Ridhima, Don't worry, you will get the visa in next 2 weeks. Best of luck


----------



## Ridhima

Hi Dkpancho 
Hope so vll get it soon 
Worried bcz I not getting any update of my status


----------



## Waseemnadeem

Guys, today my wife's got refusal letter ☹
Can I reapply or not? Plz give me suggestions, what should I do now?


----------



## krp9449

Ridhima said:


> Hi manchi
> Congrats for ur visa
> From where did u apply the visa
> And from when it's showing further assessment for u
> I have applied on 11 July but I submitted all medical s with the application only
> So waiting for it


Same case here. Lodged on 14th of July.
Further asse Is showing and days are 21 to 28.


----------



## krp9449

Waseemnadeem said:


> Guys, today my wife's got refusal letter ☹
> Can I reapply or not? Plz give me suggestions, what should I do now?


No idea buddy.

Ask the agent. May be he can help you.


----------



## Ridhima

Hi waseem 
What the reason they mentioned for refusal


----------



## Ridhima

Hi waseem 
What the reason they mentioned for refusal


----------



## Ridhima

Hi krp 
From when it’s showing further assessment for u 
And did u submitted medical vth the application only


----------



## Amreen begum337

@waseem 

Reapply dear..whats the reason fr refusal..ur wife got medical, interview call evrythng was prfct...then what went wrng???? I thought u l surely get ur visa..


----------



## Amreen begum337

@waseem 

Reapply dear..whats the reason fr refusal..ur wife got medical, interview call evrythng was prfct...then what went wrng???? I thought u l surely get ur visa..


----------



## Amreen begum337

@manchi

Congrcts ...u got ur visa within 67 days wow...frm where did u apply???its been 5 mnths fr me ....still waitng fr the outcome....


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@amreen 

Reason immigration said, that you will not to go back your country, not satisfied. 
When should I reapply? Should I wait for some time or reapply directly?


----------



## krp9449

Ridhima said:


> Hi krp
> From when it's showing further assessment for u
> And did u submitted medical vth the application only


It has been showing further assessment since 6th September. No I didn't submit medical with application. So I got medical on 31st of August n submitted on 4th September.


----------



## krp9449

Waseemnadeem said:


> @amreen
> 
> Reason immigration said, that you will not to go back your country, not satisfied.
> When should I reapply? Should I wait for some time or reapply directly?


Hello,
In the interview, never say that you are going to stay in Australia. Always say that my family and friends are in India so my plan is going back to India once my visa will expire.

Never ever say that you want to stay here.


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@krp

Yeah, she said that we will go back to our country, once my husband study will finish.


----------



## Dkpancho

@waseem, sorry to hear about your visa, the reason they gave you is the same for the refusal of my wife's visitors visa. Was your GTE good enough to convince immigration for genuine entrant and how long you have been married ?


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@dkp 

Yeah, my GTE and everything was good, I got married January 2017. Can I reapply or not?


----------



## Manchi

Ridhima said:


> Hi manchi
> Congrats for ur visa
> From where did u apply the visa
> And from when it's showing further assessment for u
> I have applied on 11 July but I submitted all medical s with the application only
> So waiting for it


Thanks. I've applied from Sri Lanka, I never checked my immi,so i have no idea about further assessments. Finally, It took 2 months and 7 days from the lodgement date. So don't worry and don't panic, you'll get your visa soon.


----------



## Dkpancho

Waseemnadeem said:


> @dkp
> 
> Yeah, my GTE and everything was good, I got married January 2017. Can I reapply or not?


Yes, you can reapply but make sure to talk to your agent and find out what went wrong and hopefully you will get it. Srry mate for refusal I know how it feels


----------



## Manchi

Dkpancho said:


> I have told you it takes around 45 days after medical, anyway Congratulations mate and best of luck for future.


Yeah, thanks mate, what you told was exactly correct.


----------



## Manchi

omio5288 said:


> Congratulations mate.All the best for future.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Dkpancho

Manchi said:


> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have told you it takes around 45 days after medical, anyway Congratulations mate and best of luck for future.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thanks mate, what you told was exactly correct.
Click to expand...

Few questions mate, how long your wife been to Australia, is it her first student visa and how long you have been married ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@dkp 

Yes mate, I will meet with my agent and will reapply it.


----------



## Amreen begum337

@waseem

You have strtd ur procedure on 9th sept n today u got ur final decision...


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@amreen 

Yes, and today my wife went for medical, at evening my agent called me and gave me this bad news.


----------



## Amreen begum337

@waseem

Ur wife...she has already done with her medicls then again she went fr medicals..


----------



## Waseemnadeem

@amreen 

No no, last week she got medical request, but today she has an medical appointment.


----------



## Amreen begum337

@waseem

Befre submittng medical reprts...they declared their decision...how can they do like dz???


----------



## Gowthamdr96

Hi waseem, that's so sad to hear and I'm feeling sorry for that. Can you please share the attachment of the visa refusal?


----------



## Dkpancho

Garry7210 said:


> Thanks dkpancho for reaching me.
> 
> Lets see what happen will be next. Hopefully the result will be postive and no worries everybody i will share my every next update with you.


Any news Garry ?


----------



## Garry7210

Hii bro. 
No dont any update and change . I think have to be wait . Its still showing 21days to 28days. Lets see what happen. Hopefully result will be positive. Dont worry i will share update straight way if i got any update. Thanks


----------



## Dkpancho

Garry7210 said:


> Hii bro.
> No dont any update and change . I think have to be wait . Its still showing 21days to 28days. Lets see what happen. Hopefully result will be positive. Dont worry i will share update straight way if i got any update. Thanks


I think 2 more weeks and you would get the positive result. Thanks


----------



## Amreen begum337

@dkpancho..

My status is also showng 21 to 28 days...god knows what happnd to my visa coz i have been waitng since aprl...


----------



## Dkpancho

Amreen begum337 said:


> @dkpancho..
> 
> My status is also showng 21 to 28 days...god knows what happnd to my visa coz i have been waitng since aprl...


Hi Amreen, I think your visa outcome delayed because of the requests from department. You will get it soon hopefully. Cheers


----------



## Amreen begum337

Yeah..it might b the reason but i m really gettng frustrated now...this waitng part is killng me..i really dnt knw how much i have to wait????


----------



## krp9449

Amreen begum337 said:


> Yeah..it might b the reason but i m really gettng frustrated now...this waitng part is killng me..i really dnt knw how much i have to wait????


Hey Ameen,

Once 5 months has been gone after lodgement of visa, you can contact n ask about your application. It's your right.
Because standard time is 3 to 5 months


----------



## JODHpur123

Dependet visa subclass 500 higher education sector prosessing time


----------



## Amreen begum337

@krp

Really can v call them?? What r their contact details???i m bit confused if they make a wrng decision aftr callng??


----------



## JODHpur123

i 've applied my dependet visa 29th jun 2nd time first time my case refusaed resion of refusal short funds ....but now reaply my may visa 29th jun and medical clearance 3rd September plz any one tell me embassy how much time take for decision


----------



## Amreen begum337

@jodhpur..

How much processng time took fr u????y they refused ur visa???what r the request u got frm the immigrtn during the process???


----------



## Amreen begum337

@jodhpur

Every1 are gettng their visas within 4 mnths...but 6th mnth is runng fr me...can u tell me what type of documnts u have showed as source of income in detailly????


----------



## JODHpur123

9.50 lac Agricultural income with all proof ...256500..dairy farm with certificate...my job salary with bank statement 1.5 Year . ..265000.. fund 1627000 ..fd 6 month old in icici bank ..


----------



## JODHpur123

embassy refuse my visa 6jun i applied 23 December 2017


----------



## Amreen begum337

@jodhpur

Inspite of providing these much funds u got refusal..i think these funds r more than enough to get the visa....i would like to knw whats the reason they mentnd in the refusal lettr...


----------



## Amreen begum337

Hi guys...

I got my visa today...yeeeppppppiiiiiiii


----------



## Ridhima

Congrats amrin


----------



## Amreen begum337

@ridhima

Thanks dear.....


----------



## JODHpur123

congratulations bro .. your application lodagement date ??


----------



## Amreen begum337

@jodhpur 

I applied on 22nd aprl n today my visa got granted...


----------



## Dkpancho

Amreen begum337 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I got my visa today...yeeeppppppiiiiiiii


Congratulations, finally wait is over for you. Good luck for future and enjoy


----------



## omio5288

Amreen begum337 said:


> Yeah..it might b the reason but i m really gettng frustrated now...this waitng part is killng me..i really dnt knw how much i have to wait????


hi amreen, how long have you been waiting exactly??


----------



## krp9449

omio5288 said:


> Amreen begum337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..it might b the reason but i m really gettng frustrated now...this waitng part is killng me..i really dnt knw how much i have to wait????
> 
> 
> 
> hi amreen, how long have you been waiting exactly??
Click to expand...

I think she has been waiting since April


----------



## omio5288

congratulations amreen


----------



## Sandeep89

*500 subsequent entrant dependent visa*

Hello,guys recently i had applied for Subclass 500 - Student Visa (Subsequent Entrant) for my wife and kids from Australia about 15 June . I got medical in 28 august and its updated on 2 September. my status show further assessment. Now its showing 29 days to 48 days.I am living in Sydney from last 4 years And we have already one refusal of the visitor visa its was on may 2015. my wife not shows there personal bank statement on that time and they rejected my visitor visa for insufficient funds. i apply now dependent visa.I am bit worried with my refusal on the other hand we have done the medical and status is further assessment.i want to know that how much time its take to finalized after medical and is that any surety to get a visa after medical request by case officer 
Thanks


----------



## Dkpancho

Sandeep89 said:


> Hello,guys recently i had applied for Subclass 500 - Student Visa (Subsequent Entrant) for my wife and kids from Australia about 15 June . I got medical in 28 august and its updated on 2 September. my status show further assessment. Now its showing 29 days to 48 days.I am living in Sydney from last 4 years And we have already one refusal of the visitor visa its was on may 2015. my wife not shows there personal bank statement on that time and they rejected my visitor visa for insufficient funds. i apply now dependent visa.I am bit worried with my refusal on the other hand we have done the medical and status is further assessment.i want to know that how much time its take to finalized after medical and is that any surety to get a visa after medical request by case officer
> Thanks


Hi mate, It takes 45 days after medicals. You get a positive outcome in most of the cases after medicals. I Hope you get it


----------



## Sandeep89

Thanks brother I am also thinking if case office not take intension to grant a visa he refused strate away but he requested for medical all of applicants I think it’s take time but we will get soon


----------



## JODHpur123

Embassy take 45 days after medical clearance .....maximum days take Embassy for decision after medical clearance ??????


----------



## Garry7210

Hii sandeep. 
I have a same situation. Am also living in sydney. Just ring me on 450155485. We can talk on mobile with each other . Thannks


----------



## Sandeep89

Hi Garry right now I am in India. I am flying 5 oct and come back 6 oct. if you want to contact me you can call my wts app number 61448428900 otherwise I will call you when I will come back thanks


----------



## JODHpur123

Visa possessing time increase now days ..??????


----------



## Ridhima

Hi any one got their visas


----------



## krp9449

Ridhima said:


> Hi any one got their visas


Not yet

Ridhima, your case n my case are same.
I lodged on 14th July n you lodged on 19th.
It's showing 21 to 28 days for both.

Let's hope we will get soon.


----------



## omio5288

Not yet. my spouse's application was lodged on sept 11. status is showing further assessment for last 2 weeks


----------



## Ridhima

Hi krp 
I have loged on 11 July 
But no update is there on the visa 
It’s showing 21 to 28 days 
But the status is still showing received 
I have submitted all the medicals and all other documents at a time with the application
Iam really worried about because it didn’t even moved to further assessment


----------



## JODHpur123

I'm also submitted all documents and medical 29th jun medical clearance 3rd September but status is received not change status


----------



## Dkpancho

Hi guys, Do i have to get health cover for my wife when applying for visa? What company will you recommend? Policy start days should be the date of applying for visa or what should I put there ? Thanks


----------



## krp9449

Dkpancho said:


> Hi guys, Do i have to get health cover for my wife when applying for visa? What company will you recommend? Policy start days should be the date of applying for visa or what should I put there ? Thanks


G'day mate,

Yes. If you buy health insurance when you are going to apply visa, then it's good.

I preferred BUPA OSHC. Because customer service is good n whatever you claim is in your account with a week.

You can enter any date but I prefer to buy the insurance 2 months later of lodgement date because it will take minimal 2 months to get visa. N suppose your visa take more time like 4/5 months, you can ask company to return the money because your wife is not here in that period.

As a proof , you can show them tickets and stamp in passport. They will refund you for the amount for perticular time of period .

I hope it will help you.


----------



## Dkpancho

krp9449 said:


> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, Do i have to get health cover for my wife when applying for visa? What company will you recommend? Policy start days should be the date of applying for visa or what should I put there ? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> G'day mate,
> 
> Yes. If you buy health insurance when you are going to apply visa, then it's good.
> 
> I preferred BUPA OSHC. Because customer service is good n whatever you claim is in your account with a week.
> 
> You can enter any date but I prefer to buy the insurance 2 months later of lodgement date because it will take minimal 2 months to get visa. N suppose your visa take more time like 4/5 months, you can ask company to return the money because your wife is not here in that period.
> 
> As a proof , you can show them tickets and stamp in passport. They will refund you for the amount for perticular time of period .
> 
> I hope it will help you.
Click to expand...

Thanks for info, I have OSHC with NIB, called them today to add me wife to my existing policy and they quoted 10,000 for me and me wife but if I take new policy for her then it comes down to 1400. How did you did it ? Thanks


----------



## krp9449

Dkpancho said:


> krp9449 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, Do i have to get health cover for my wife when applying for visa? What company will you recommend? Policy start days should be the date of applying for visa or what should I put there ? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> G'day mate,
> 
> Yes. If you buy health insurance when you are going to apply visa, then it's good.
> 
> I preferred BUPA OSHC. Because customer service is good n whatever you claim is in your account with a week.
> 
> You can enter any date but I prefer to buy the insurance 2 months later of lodgement date because it will take minimal 2 months to get visa. N suppose your visa take more time like 4/5 months, you can ask company to return the money because your wife is not here in that period.
> 
> As a proof , you can show them tickets and stamp in passport. They will refund you for the amount for perticular time of period .
> 
> I hope it will help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for info, I have OSHC with NIB, called them today to add me wife to my existing policy and they quoted 10,000 for me and me wife but if I take new policy for her then it comes down to 1400. How did you did it ? Thanks
Click to expand...

Hey, I didn't buy policy for couple because it's too expensive mate. So I bought policy for single n of course it's new police u der my wife's name


----------



## Dkpancho

krp9449 said:


> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krp9449 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, Do i have to get health cover for my wife when applying for visa? What company will you recommend? Policy start days should be the date of applying for visa or what should I put there ? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> G'day mate,
> 
> Yes. If you buy health insurance when you are going to apply visa, then it's good.
> 
> I preferred BUPA OSHC. Because customer service is good n whatever you claim is in your account with a week.
> 
> You can enter any date but I prefer to buy the insurance 2 months later of lodgement date because it will take minimal 2 months to get visa. N suppose your visa take more time like 4/5 months, you can ask company to return the money because your wife is not here in that period.
> 
> As a proof , you can show them tickets and stamp in passport. They will refund you for the amount for perticular time of period .
> 
> I hope it will help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for info, I have OSHC with NIB, called them today to add me wife to my existing policy and they quoted 10,000 for me and me wife but if I take new policy for her then it comes down to 1400. How did you did it ? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I didn't buy policy for couple because it's too expensive mate. So I bought policy for single n of course it's new police u der my wife's name
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## omio5288

I had my health cover with BUPA. Then upgraded the cover into a couple one. In total, I paid 2700 for 22 months. Probably can claim the money for the months until my wife comes.


----------



## Oya88

hello. I have been reading you post and it gives me hope. I just got my dependent visa 2 days ago. I applied 5 Sept 18. Last week 28 Sept I have done my medical checkup and visa granted 3 Oct 18.


----------



## Dkpancho

Oya88 said:


> hello. I have been reading you post and it gives me hope. I just got my dependent visa 2 days ago. I applied 5 Sept 18. Last week 28 Sept I have done my medical checkup and visa granted 3 Oct 18.


It just took only 1 month. Is it 500 subsequent entrant visa?Where did you apply from ?


----------



## Dkpancho

Hi guys, Finally after reading and gathering information from this forum, I have applied for my wife's visa today. I hope everyone including me get their visa as soon as possible and best of luck guys.


----------



## krp9449

Dkpancho said:


> Oya88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello. I have been reading you post and it gives me hope. I just got my dependent visa 2 days ago. I applied 5 Sept 18. Last week 28 Sept I have done my medical checkup and visa granted 3 Oct 18.
> 
> 
> 
> It just took only 1 month. Is it 500 subsequent entrant visa?Where did you apply from ?
Click to expand...

If it's 500 subsequent entrant, then it's miracle. Visa in 1 month. You've a great luck.

Great.


----------



## Dkpancho

Any news guys ? It has been really quite here. No new people?


----------



## Ridhima

No still waiting


----------



## chauhanmeet15

*visa*

Hii guys i am new on this forum.
I've applied for Student visa 500 sub sequent entrant application on july 16 via agent from gujarat,india.
I got medical on 29th august and its updated on 1st sep. Know its showing 21days to 28days.
my wife is living in sydney and her study will complete in november 2018.
i just want to know how much more time will take for visa ?


----------



## Dkpancho

chauhanmeet15 said:


> Hii guys i am new on this forum.
> I've applied for Student visa 500 sub sequent entrant application on july 16 via agent from gujarat,india.
> I got medical on 29th august and its updated on 1st sep. Know its showing 21days to 28days.
> my wife is living in sydney and her study will complete in november 2018.
> i just want to know how much more time will take for visa ?


Hi chauhan, It takes around 45 days after medicals. You might get it in next 2 weeks.


----------



## chauhanmeet15

Dkpancho said:


> Hi chauhan, It takes around 45 days after medicals. You might get it in next 2 weeks.


 thnx for reply ..
hopefully we all get visa soon


----------



## Priya1

Hy new here had applied dependent visa on 10 aug along with medical still no update is any one here got update from aug applications


----------



## Ridhima

No applied in July but still no response


----------



## mrsmwape

HI
Iam a PhD student at Curtin University, I applied for my 2 daughters visas as dependents in October 2017 and they were granted in March 2018- it took 6 months.

Processing time is between 5 to 8 months


----------



## Dkpancho

Priya1 said:


> Hy new here had applied dependent visa on 10 aug along with medical still no update is any one here got update from aug applications


Where did you apply from ?


----------



## Priya1

Applied from Jalandhar punjab from where you did ?


----------



## karish

hi everyone, i am currently studying in brisbane in masters of cyber security. i lodged my husband's file on 22 jun 2018, have shown funds nearly 10 million AUD(static) and 14 GRANDS AUD(liquid), got married in february 18, and came in march. its been nearly four months m waiting for him, any idea how much time it required, initially they were showing 40-50 days, then 17-35 days, then 15-31 days and now 21- 28 days. its really difficult to live without him and its creating a strain on our relationship, kindly guide, m just cant take this anymore, m so upset and frustrated.


----------



## Dkpancho

Dkpancho said:


> Priya1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hy new here had applied dependent visa on 10 aug along with medical still no update is any one here got update from aug applications
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you apply from ?
Click to expand...

I have applied from Australia. The current waiting time us around 3 to 4 months.


----------



## Dkpancho

karish said:


> hi everyone, i am currently studying in brisbane in masters of cyber security. i lodged my husband's file on 22 jun 2018, have shown funds nearly 10 million AUD(static) and 14 GRANDS AUD(liquid), got married in february 18, and came in march. its been nearly four months m waiting for him, any idea how much time it required, initially they were showing 40-50 days, then 17-35 days, then 15-31 days and now 21- 28 days. its really difficult to live without him and its creating a strain on our relationship, kindly guide, m just cant take this anymore, m so upset and frustrated.


I think you have to wait for few more weeks. I'm in the same situation, have applied for my wife. It's around 8 months that we are not living together and creating a lot of stress in our relationship. I hope you get it soon and best of luck. Wait( That is what we can do).


----------



## krp9449

karish said:


> hi everyone, i am currently studying in brisbane in masters of cyber security. i lodged my husband's file on 22 jun 2018, have shown funds nearly 10 million AUD(static) and 14 GRANDS AUD(liquid), got married in february 18, and came in march. its been nearly four months m waiting for him, any idea how much time it required, initially they were showing 40-50 days, then 17-35 days, then 15-31 days and now 21- 28 days. its really difficult to live without him and its creating a strain on our relationship, kindly guide, m just cant take this anymore, m so upset and frustrated.


All are in same situation . Just wait for few more weeks.

N did you show 10 million AUD? Really? I can't believe.


----------



## karish

yes i did, its an assets worth of that, already mentioned static...


----------



## Priya1

Any update guys??


----------



## krp9449

Priya1 said:


> Any update guys??


Not yettttt.


----------



## mauibabyy

Hi everyone, my CO requested me something and asked me to attach it with in 28 days. She emailed me on the 9th of July and I sent it on the 13th. But I opened my immi account and I didn’t noticed that I have to confirm that I provided the document/s already. So I clicked it only on 7th of August which is already 29 days after she emailed me. What should I do now? And when do you think they will grant my visa? Thank you! ☺


----------



## Priya1

Its so hard to wait as long for outcome .
Any body has any update ??


----------



## Dkpancho

Priya1 said:


> Its so hard to wait as long for outcome .
> Any body has any update ??


Hi, how much time it's showing online?


----------



## Priya1

Dkpancho said:


> Priya1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its so hard to wait as long for outcome .
> Any body has any update ??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, how much time it's showing online?
Click to expand...

Its 21 to 28 days for August applications to b finalised


----------



## chauhanmeet15

Priya1 said:


> Its so hard to wait as long for outcome .
> Any body has any update ??


NO update ...


----------



## JODHpur123

i 've applied my dependet visa 500 ....29th jun nd medical clearance 3rd September embassy how much take time for decision any idea friends ??????


----------



## Dkpancho

Priya1 said:


> Its so hard to wait as long for outcome .
> Any body has any


----------



## Dkpancho

Good news guys, the student visas are now processed faster than before. https://www.facebook.com/568690946550258/posts/1975489232537082/


----------



## Ridhima

Hi 
Any updates for any one 
Does any one got the visa


----------



## Ridhima

Hi 
Any updates for any one 
Does any one got the visa


----------



## Ridhima

Hi 
Any updates for any one 
Does any one got the visa


----------



## Priya1

Still waiting ☹


----------



## Priya1

I think some changes in visa rules are going to b occure thts why its getting late . That might b regarding rural or urban area


----------



## JODHpur123

May be Embassy busy in student visa November intake


----------



## Dkpancho

How much time it takes for biomatrics after applying ? I have appplied on 5th October.


----------



## Dkpancho

JODHpur123 said:


> May be Embassy busy in student visa November intake


The number of student visas in November intake are less than Feb intake.


----------



## Dkpancho

Priya1 said:


> I think some changes in visa rules are going to b occure thts why its getting late . That might b regarding rural or urban area


That is for Permanent residency visa, not for student visa.


----------



## JODHpur123

anyone know about delays of dependet visa applications ???


----------



## krp9449

JODHpur123 said:


> anyone know about delays of dependet visa applications ???


I think no one knows anything.

Dependent visa normally takes 3 to 5 months. Just hope n wait.

There are plenty of factors that affecting visa processing time.


----------



## Sandeep89

Today time line is changed before its show 29 to 48 days but today is show 35 to 55 days


----------



## Ridhima

Yes even for it changed for 30-39 days


----------



## krp9449

Ridhima said:


> Yes even for it changed for 30-39 days


Same here Ridhima

What is going on? They are just going round n round .


----------



## Ridhima

Ya 
Getting frustated for this waiting time 
Don’t known how long still they take to process the application


----------



## krp9449

Ridhima said:


> Ya
> Getting frustated for this waiting time
> Don't known how long still they take to process the application


Today when I called my agent to know about this timing. He asked me the dates of medical just for confirmation. Then he told me that it will take 3/4 weeks more. Around mid November.

Ridhima, can you ask your agent about estimation time ? N tell him about the changing dates as well.


----------



## Ridhima

Hi krp 
I asked them they are saying normally it take 5-6 months
Mine visa status not changing at all like it’s showing only received but saying medicals cleared because I have submitted medicals with application only


----------



## Priya1

Any grant ??


----------



## karish

Priya1 said:


> Any grant ??


Still waiting, i am really helpless, i have fracture on my shoulder, i cant work now, i am bed bound and no update nothing, called my agent he said last visa grant is coming in 4.5 months, like seriously , embassy i dont know work on which norms... Frustrated....


----------



## Priya1

Still waiting, i am really helpless, i have fracture on my shoulder, i cant work now, i am bed bound and no update nothing, called my agent he said last visa grant is coming in 4.5 months, like seriously , embassy i dont know work on which norms... Frustrated....[/QUOTE]

Get well soon to you n embassy decision
Hope for the best


----------



## krp9449

karish said:


> Priya1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any grant ??
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting, i am really helpless, i have fracture on my shoulder, i cant work now, i am bed bound and no update nothing, called my agent he said last visa grant is coming in 4.5 months, like seriously , embassy i dont know work on which norms... Frustrated....
Click to expand...

Inform immigration about your situation. May be they speed up your visa process.


----------



## omio5288

any update guys? Lodged my wife's application on Sept 11 and still in further assessment for 4 weeks now , no medical call yet?


----------



## chitrose

I lodged my application on August 24
Still no update n medical


----------



## Dkpancho

Guys, it takes around 4 months to get the visa. Anyone here who has applied in July or before July ?


----------



## krp9449

Dkpancho said:


> Guys, it takes around 4 months to get the visa. Anyone here who has applied in July or before July ?


Yes boss, here. I lodged the visa on 14th of July.

Why are you asking that?


----------



## Ridhima

Even I loged the visa on 11th July


----------



## JODHpur123

lodagement 29th jun and medical clearance 3rd September no update


----------



## Dkpancho

krp9449 said:


> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, it takes around 4 months to get the visa. Anyone here who has applied in July or before July ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes boss, here. I lodged the visa on 14th of July.
> 
> Why are you asking that?
Click to expand...

Just trying to get an idea how much time it taking these days, i think around 4 months. Best of luck everyone


----------



## Priya1

No visa grant from last few days could there b a pause or rule change process?
Do u guys have any idea


----------



## nirmalviper

Hey everyone, i am new here. I found its hard to track our progress here so i created tracker which you can find here.
Kindly go there and log your details so everyone can see easily when to expect visa for their loved ones. 
Its only for Australia student dependent visa 500.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/student-dependent-500-australia


----------



## Dkpancho

nirmalviper said:


> Hey everyone, i am new here. I found its hard to track our progress here so i created tracker which you can find here.
> Kindly go there and log your details so everyone can see easily when to expect visa for their loved ones.
> Its only for Australia student dependent visa 500.
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/student-dependent-500-australia


Hey mate, can't find a thread for 500 dependent visa. What's your timeline ?


----------



## krp9449

Dkpancho said:


> nirmalviper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, i am new here. I found its hard to track our progress here so i created tracker which you can find here.
> Kindly go there and log your details so everyone can see easily when to expect visa for their loved ones.
> Its only for Australia student dependent visa 500.
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/student-dependent-500-australia
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate, can't find a thread for 500 dependent visa. What's your timeline ?
Click to expand...

Yeah,
There are no thread to track down the 500 visa applications.


----------



## Priya1

My husband’ Exam gng to held on 8 of nov 
So can u guys plz suggest if i mail embassy about tht would it b helpful for early decision


----------



## chauhanmeet15

Priya1 said:


> My husband' Exam gng to held on 8 of nov
> So can u guys plz suggest if i mail embassy about tht would it b helpful for early decision


same situation here.. only 2-3 week left for my wife's exams..
its really frustrating now ..i dont know what to do now..


----------



## nirmalviper

I thought its online now, but still not published publicly


----------



## nirmalviper

I hv applied on 25th july for my wife


----------



## krp9449

chauhanmeet15 said:


> Priya1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband' Exam gng to held on 8 of nov
> So can u guys plz suggest if i mail embassy about tht would it b helpful for early decision
> 
> 
> 
> same situation here.. only 2-3 week left for my wife's exams..
> its really frustrating now ..i dont know what to do now..
Click to expand...

What do you means by exam?

Means is student visa going to expire soon?


----------



## Priya1

Any grant?


----------



## chauhanmeet15

krp9449 said:


> What do you means by exam?
> 
> Means is student visa going to expire soon?


her study will finish in this November and visa 31st march 2019


----------



## krp9449

chauhanmeet15 said:


> krp9449 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you means by exam?
> 
> Means is student visa going to expire soon?
> 
> 
> 
> her study will finish in this November and visa 31st march 2019
Click to expand...

Still you have a time mate. 
Just wait.


----------



## omio5288

hey guys, just wondering if the visa gets refused how long does it take to get the negative result? do they take the same time frame for the refusal case or less? any idea guys?


----------



## Dkpancho

Garry7210 said:


> Hii bro.
> No dont any update and change . I think have to be wait . Its still showing 21days to 28days. Lets see what happen. Hopefully result will be positive. Dont worry i will share update straight way if i got any update. Thanks


Hi Garry, any update mate ?


----------



## Dkpancho

omio5288 said:


> hey guys, just wondering if the visa gets refused how long does it take to get the negative result? do they take the same time frame for the refusal case or less? any idea guys?


I think the processing time is same irrespective of the outcome.


----------



## Priya1

No grant in this group since 5 October its so annoying


----------



## shamalM

Hi good day!

I have applied for subsequent entrant 500 last july through an agent and I have completed biometrics as well as the medical examination.
But atill in the immi account it shows under important notice that I have to update more supporive documents and hit the confirm button and if not they may not come to any decision till that.
So should I inform my agent about this or what shoud I do about this?!
And its been more than 4 weeks since I have completed my medical also. Hope you guys could help me with this. Thanks!


----------



## shamalM

It has already been 4 months tho!


----------



## krp9449

shamalM said:


> Hi good day!
> 
> I have applied for subsequent entrant 500 last july through an agent and I have completed biometrics as well as the medical examination.
> But atill in the immi account it shows under important notice that I have to update more supporive documents and hit the confirm button and if not they may not come to any decision till that.
> So should I inform my agent about this or what shoud I do about this?!
> And its been more than 4 weeks since I have completed my medical also. Hope you guys could help me with this. Thanks!


In my case,

It's shows that it is currently being assessed. N department contact me if any further documents are required.


----------



## shamalM

After clicking that confirmation button my status has moved to further assessment and may I know how many documents that you guys have uploaded in general?!


----------



## Santosh2

Hi everyone I AM new in this form...I am waiting before 4 month.still no any update.i lodge my subsequent entrant 500 visa on 22th june. Biometric on July 1st..still going further assisment.i don't know what's going on


----------



## chitrose

Hi santosh wt about medicals


----------



## nirmalviper

Why everyone is talking about biometrics? Is that medical or something else? Anyone got VISA?


----------



## nirmalviper

Join this whatsapp group so everyone can chat and update status. https://chat.whatsapp.com/IAkPKXjkrbp6ponQJuwm6g


----------



## Dkpancho

Santosh2 said:


> Hi everyone I AM new in this form...I am waiting before 4 month.still no any update.i lodge my subsequent entrant 500 visa on 22th june. Biometric on July 1st..still going further assisment.i don't know what's going on


Have you received any request from immigration yet ?


----------



## Santosh2

Medical is clear....it's done about August last


----------



## Santosh2

@dkpancho 
No dude I haven't receive any form of immigration


----------



## Santosh2

Same prblm


----------



## Santosh2

@ krp9449 same problem.


----------



## shamalM

Any updates on your visas?!


----------



## ridhimayeruva

No updates yet
Still waiting


----------



## Santosh2

Still further assisment....waiting over 4 months


----------



## krp9449

Santosh2 said:


> Still further assisment....waiting over 4 months


Same here mate.


----------



## shamalM

Same here! 
Have you guys heard any reason about this to be this late?
One of my friends got hers in three weeks after submission.


----------



## ankikaushal2411

Hello guys,
I am new in this foram.
I applied my husband & kid student dependent visa on 25th July 2018, medical call not receive yet, I am worried about my husband & kid dependent visa.
Can any1 tell approx processing time for visa ?????


----------



## shamalM

According to the bureau its 3 to 5 months but it can take longer than that due to other circumstances. Check with your agent for correspondence.


----------



## Souravbabbar1

Hi.
I applied dependent visa on 26 july i dont get any responce from ahc i submitted medical with application or midical is not clear yet


----------



## Souravbabbar1

Priya1 said:


> No grant in this group since 5 October its so annoying


Hi priya 
U dont get any update from ahc? Whats ur husband university n city also m also apllied on 26 july n dont get any responce n medical not cleared also


----------



## Souravbabbar1

I showed fund on maternal grandparents name $65000 is that any problem i dont any fund shown in my acc


----------



## Santosh2

Tooo mch frustrating..no update for ahc before 2 month..still seen further assisment..do you know anyone what's happening.


----------



## Souravbabbar1

Santosh2 said:


> Tooo mch frustrating..no update for ahc before 2 month..still seen further assisment..do you know anyone what's happening.


Your lodge date?


----------



## Santosh2

June 22 dude


----------



## Souravbabbar1

Any update guys ?


----------



## Dkpancho

Souravbabbar1 said:


> Any update guys ?


It's been a month with no update in this forum. Don't know what is happening.


----------



## Souravbabbar1

Dkpancho said:


> Souravbabbar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update guys ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a month with no update in this forum. Don't know what is happening.
Click to expand...

Ur lodge date ?


----------



## Dkpancho

Souravbabbar1 said:


> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Souravbabbar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update guys ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a month with no update in this forum. Don't know what is happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ur lodge date ?
Click to expand...

I have applied last month 5th October.


----------



## Souravbabbar1

Dkpancho said:


> Souravbabbar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Souravbabbar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update guys ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a month with no update in this forum. Don't know what is happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ur lodge date ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have applied last month 5th October.
Click to expand...

 u have to wait 4 to 5 month


----------



## Dkpancho

Saurabh, I know it will take 4 to 5 months. Some people waiting there from more than 4 months and still not sure about how much more. Thanks anyways for your help


----------



## Souravbabbar1

Dkpancho said:


> Saurabh, I know it will take 4 to 5 months. Some people waiting there from more than 4 months and still not sure about how much more. Thanks anyways for your help


 i think all result will be decreare after new year


----------



## Dkpancho

Souravbabbar1 said:


> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saurabh, I know it will take 4 to 5 months. Some people waiting there from more than 4 months and still not sure about how much more. Thanks anyways for your help
> 
> 
> 
> i think all result will be decreare after new year
Click to expand...

I hope so mate, did you apply from onshore ?


----------



## Souravbabbar1

Dkpancho said:


> Souravbabbar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saurabh, I know it will take 4 to 5 months. Some people waiting there from more than 4 months and still not sure about how much more. Thanks anyways for your help
> 
> 
> 
> i think all result will be decreare after new year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so mate, did you apply from onshore ?
Click to expand...

 i dont know what is onshore


----------



## Dkpancho

Souravbabbar1 said:


> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Souravbabbar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saurabh, I know it will take 4 to 5 months. Some people waiting there from more than 4 months and still not sure about how much more. Thanks anyways for your help
> 
> 
> 
> i think all result will be decreare after new year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so mate, did you apply from onshore ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know what is onshore
Click to expand...

I mean did you apply from Australia or outside of australia ?


----------



## Manpreet005

https://chat.whatsapp.com/7jMtrUUbgry5koUTB3uD9R


----------



## Manpreet005

Invite to group via link (subsequent visa entrant 500)
https://chat.whatsapp.com/7jMtrUUbgry5koUTB3uD9R


----------



## Souravbabbar1

Dkpancho said:


> Souravbabbar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Souravbabbar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dkpancho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saurabh, I know it will take 4 to 5 months. Some people waiting there from more than 4 months and still not sure about how much more. Thanks anyways for your help
> 
> 
> 
> i think all result will be decreare after new year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so mate, did you apply from onshore ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know what is onshore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean did you apply from Australia or outside of australia ?
Click to expand...

I applied from india


----------



## shamalM

Got the garnt today! Yey!
Applied on 10th July onshore.


----------



## ridhimayeruva

Congrats shama Im


----------



## chitrose

Congrates shamal


----------



## Dkpancho

shamalM said:


> Got the garnt today! Yey!
> Applied on 10th July onshore.


Congratulations Shamal, Finally someone on this forum got there visa. You got it within 4 months. Hopefully everyone get there visa soon.


----------



## Dkpancho

ridhimayeruva said:


> Congrats shama Im


Hi, If i may ask, when and where you applied from ?


----------



## ridhimayeruva

Hi dkpancho
I applied from Australia Sydney for my husband on 11 July


----------



## krp9449

shamalM said:


> Got the garnt today! Yey!
> Applied on 10th July onshore.[/QUOT
> 
> What's your last status?
> N timing?


----------



## krp9449

shamalM said:


> Got the garnt today! Yey!
> Applied on 10th July onshore.


Last timing n status please


----------



## Dkpancho

ridhimayeruva said:


> Hi dkpancho
> I applied from Australia Sydney for my husband on 11 July


You will get it soon then. Best of luck


----------



## ridhimayeruva

Dkpancho said:


> ridhimayeruva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dkpancho
> I applied from Australia Sydney for my husband on 11 July
> 
> 
> 
> You will get it soon then. Best of luck
Click to expand...

Hope so 
Waiting for it


----------



## Garry7210

dont have any update still waiting. status is further assesment . medical was updated on 14sep, still waiting .


----------



## shamalM

Last update was further assessment 30 to 39 days.
Thank you guys for the wishes!


----------



## krp9449

Between this stressful timing,
Wish you happy Diwali n happy new year.

- Karan


----------



## karish

Hi, i am so worried yr, its officially 4 months and 18 days to be exact. I dont know, when my wait will going to end, and i was wondering guys, should I email the embassy for follow up or something.. 😢😢😢


----------



## krp9449

I think that everyone should watch this video.

Reason for delay in visa.


----------



## Pavi

My husband applied student dependent on 9th of July 2018 from Italy. He got Medical request on 27 August and submitted medical on 6th Sep. It's 4 months since he logged the file and more than 2months he submitted medical. but no reply.
Does anyone have a similar case?


----------



## JODHpur123

I've have applied dependet visa 29th jun medical clearance 3rd September status is received not any update


----------



## Pavi

JODHpur123 said:


> How many days expected time it is showing for you?


----------



## JODHpur123

it shows 30- 39days


----------



## Pavi

same for us


----------



## Santosh2

No any update...


----------



## Dkpancho

Hi guys, any grants ?


----------



## Santosh2

Not yet.bro getting so frustrate


----------



## Dkpancho

Santosh2 said:


> Not yet.bro getting so frustrate


When did you apply ?


----------



## Santosh2

June 22 bro.


----------



## Dkpancho

Santosh2 said:


> June 22 bro.


That is so unfair, you have been waiting for almost 5 months. I hope you get it soon. Best of luck


----------



## maxcool1991

hi , my name is mehul. my wife applied her dependent visa on 20 September 2018 . if any one also applied on same date so please keep in contact with me.. i want to know to time and steps .


----------



## Dkpancho

maxcool1991 said:


> hi , my name is mehul. my wife applied her dependent visa on 20 September 2018 . if any one also applied on same date so please keep in contact with me.. i want to know to time and steps .


I have applied on 5th October, have you already received medical request ?


----------



## sensurabhi94

Hello everyone! My boyfriend is studying in Macquarie University, Australia since July 2018 and is a holder of Subclass 500 visa. He will be coming back to India this December and we have planned to get married both legally and socially, and both of us will move back to Australia. 
Can you please share the details as to what documents are required and how much funds do we need to show in order to lodge the student dependent visa? And what is the processing time for the same?


----------



## sensurabhi94

And I forgot to mention that I have already done my medical test this July 2018. So is there any chances of getting the student dependent visa sooner??


----------



## maxcool1991

Hi. She has submitted her medical in advance.


----------



## maxcool1991

Dkpancho said:


> I have applied on 5th October, have you already received medical request ?


She has already submitted her medical in advance.


----------



## Dkpancho

How much time it is showing online ?


----------



## priyankarao

Dkpancho said:


> maxcool1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi , my name is mehul. my wife applied her dependent visa on 20 September 2018 . if any one also applied on same date so please keep in contact with me.. i want to know to time and steps .
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied on 5th October, have you already received medical request ?
Click to expand...

I have applied on 12th October and submitted the medical in advance. It is showing Recevied from day 1 and processing time is 30-39 days. 
What is your status and have it changed?


----------



## Shah_shubham

I am shubham shah from ahmedabad. 
My wife is in Australia and i applied for the student dependent visa in the month of august 2018.
In between i applied for the visitor visa and get refusal..
Now I worried about my student dependent visa file.
Does this visitor visa refusal will affect to my spouse visa file ???


----------



## nirmalviper

Join whatsapp group to chat actively with other aspirant of student dependent Visa 500 only. Only Indian candidates requested to join. Its not about racism, but every other countries have different visa timeline and processing time. 
Click link.... 
https://chat.whatsapp.com/IAkPKXjkrbp6ponQJuwm6g


----------



## krp9449

Hey Subham,

I’m from surat. I lodged my wife’s visa.

I just wannna day that your visitor visa refusal is not going to affect your dependent visa. So don’t take stress n just wait.

Thanks


----------



## Pavi

For me, processing times increase from 30-39 to 40-49 days.


----------



## krp9449

Pavi said:


> For me, processing times increase from 30-39 to 40-49 days.


It's not for you. It's global processing time.

For all now, it's 42 to 48 days.


----------



## Pavi

krp9449 said:


> It's not for you. It's global processing time.
> 
> For all now, it's 42 to 48 days.


Is that mean they are not going to decide before Christmas.


----------



## krp9449

Pavi said:


> krp9449 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not for you. It's global processing time.
> 
> For all now, it's 42 to 48 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that mean they are not going to decide before Christmas.
Click to expand...

Honestly,

I have no idea how it works..


----------



## maxcool1991

Shah_shubham said:


> I am shubham shah from ahmedabad.
> My wife is in Australia and i applied for the student dependent visa in the month of august 2018.
> In between i applied for the visitor visa and get refusal..
> Now I worried about my student dependent visa file.
> Does this visitor visa refusal will affect to my spouse visa file ???


hey subham .. thats common to get refused visitor visa . don't worry . you will get dependent visa . your refusal will not affect to your dependent visa file.. if i am not wrong then they refuse you visitor visa on ground of security to not come back india.(GTE) . There are many people who got refusal for visitor but got dependent visa.


----------



## Pavi

maxcool1991 said:


> hey subham .. thats common to get refused visitor visa . don't worry . you will get dependent visa . your refusal will not affect to your dependent visa file.. if i am not wrong then they refuse you visitor visa on ground of security to not come back india.(GTE) . There are many people who got refusal for visitor but got dependent visa.


Yes, sounds true. Even I had also applied for visitor before that got denial.


----------



## JODHpur123

anyone knows about dependet visa delay of visa applications ???


----------



## chauhanmeet15

Any Update today ??


----------



## Ashishtanwar27

Hi everyone

I have logged my wife student depended visa file on June 5 Still I haven't received any updates. Can anyone tell me if they have received visa who applied after June 5 ?


----------



## zzzz

How often do students get a 'phone interview' while applying for a student's visa 500?
And, how often do the student dependent applicants or a subsequent entrant get a phone interview?


----------



## Poojag

Is there anybody who has applied in march 2018 and still awaiting reply?


----------



## Souravbabbar1

Poojag said:


> Is there anybody who has applied in march 2018 and still awaiting reply?


 ur march candidate ?


----------



## Poojag

Souravbabbar1 said:


> Poojag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anybody who has applied in march 2018 and still awaiting reply?
> 
> 
> 
> ur march candidate ?
Click to expand...

Yes my husband has applied on march 28 and still we have not received any update.


----------



## Pavi

Poojag said:


> Yes my husband has applied on march 28 and still we have not received any update.


It is too long! Have you applied student dependent? and they requested for medical from you?


----------



## Poojag

Yes we have applied for student dependent visa. Before this we had applied for tourist visa which got rejected because of few mistakes which we made while filing for it. I had done my medical for tourist which is still valid for student dependent visa so there wasn't any additional requirement for it.


----------



## Nash32

Will the applicants get a phone call interview from the embassy? I have heard that many people got interviewed


----------



## Pavi

Poojag said:


> Yes we have applied for student dependent visa. Before this we had applied for tourist visa which got rejected because of few mistakes which we made while filing for it. I had done my medical for tourist which is still valid for student dependent visa so there wasn't any additional requirement for it.


It happens to us as well. But we applied for tourist last year that got a denial.

So you applied for a tourist visa in March or dependent visa?


----------



## Santosh2

Any update 😐😐 subsequent visa..I have applied on june.no any update what's going on..to much frustrating


----------



## baggaanchal

hi i am new here.. i applied in Aug


----------



## baggaanchal

is there difference of time applying through offshore or onshore


----------



## Poojag

Student dependent visa


----------



## baggaanchal

yes i am asking for dependent visa


----------



## baggaanchal

Any visa grant for aug lodgements


----------



## baggaanchal

@santosh
you are june candidate? you applied from india?


----------



## Santosh2

Noo I applied from nepal


----------



## Vikram11

Hi , I applied in aug


----------



## Vikram11

Some one told me that it will take around 6 months ??


----------



## baggaanchal

no body active here


----------



## baggaanchal

@vikram 
you applied from where like city


----------



## baggaanchal

It may be around 4-7 months


----------



## baggaanchal

Any visa grant in dec?


----------



## Pavi

Anyone applied in July and update ?


----------



## baggaanchal

@pavi
you applied from india?


----------



## baggaanchal

@priya and ridhima

got visa or not?


----------



## krp9449

Pavi said:


> Anyone applied in July and update ?


Not update,
Applied in July...just waiting n waiting


----------



## Pavi

krp9449 said:


> Not update,
> Applied in July...just waiting for n waiting


Have you submitted medical?
It's so frustrating...


----------



## Vikram11

I applied from perth


----------



## Pavi

baggaanchal said:


> @pavi
> you applied from India?


No from Australia. But I doubt that matters.
Because one of my friends applied from India and got the visa in four months and some days. But for me its sixth month going and no update.


----------



## krp9449

Pavi said:


> krp9449 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not update,
> Applied in July...just waiting for n waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Have you submitted medical?
> It's so frustrating...
Click to expand...

Yup,
On 4th September.


----------



## baggaanchal

Any grants?


----------



## Pavi

krp9449 said:


> Yup,
> On 4th September.


We submitted medical on 9th Sep


----------



## Vikram11

How about lodging tourist visa ??


----------



## baggaanchal

any updates?


----------



## baggaanchal

i get to know one of my friends friends got visa in 4 months and half from india


----------



## baggaanchal

anyone got visa


----------



## JODHpur123

i 've applied my dependet visa 29th jun no update still waiting


----------



## Abdul10

*Dependent visa application*

Hi everyone

Hope you are doing well. I have offer from Monash university and applying for visa now. I have included my wife in online application and we want to move together and apply for her on dependent visa. However, the we noticed the total is 575 AUD which is for primary applicant only. Does it mean my wife's application is not considered here and we have to lodge separate application for her? I would really appreciate your guidance on this matter.


----------



## krp9449

baggaanchal said:


> anyone got visa


No ...... waiting


----------



## krp9449

Abdul10 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you are doing well. I have offer from Monash university and applying for visa now. I have included my wife in online application and we want to move together and apply for her on dependent visa. However, the we noticed the total is 575 AUD which is for primary applicant only. Does it mean my wife's application is not considered here and we have to lodge separate application for her? I would really appreciate your guidance on this matter.


Hey there, you can apply the visa with your wife. And that's the best way.

Many of my friends come here together .

Ask agent n I think you have to pay for both of you.

But apply together.

Thanks


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> anyone got visa


No its almost being 6 months still no update


----------



## Poojag

It's been nine months in my case, no update yet.


----------



## Poojag

[It's been 9 months in my case, 
no update yet. QUOTE=bmpatel;1927361]


baggaanchal said:


> anyone got visa


No its almost being 6 months still no update[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kaif

Any updates


----------



## bmpatel

Any update??? got your visa??


----------



## Pavi

JODHpur123 said:


> i 've applied my dependet visa 29th jun no update still waiting


Have you got any reply?


----------



## Pavi

no updates, its 6 months passed


----------



## bmpatel

Pavi said:


> no updates, its 6 months passed


When did you applied and from where???


----------



## RMALLA

Hi .. im new to this forum and had been waiting my visa since 5 months. Has any one from this forum been granted the visa this december ??


----------



## Pavi

bmpatel said:


> When did you applied and from where???


I applied from Australia on 9 July


----------



## JODHpur123

no update still wait


----------



## baggaanchal

keep updating guyz


----------



## nirmalviper

Whatsapp group for Indian nationals to discuss & understand process and estimated time of Visa arrival.

https://chat.whatsapp.com/IAkPKXjkrbp6ponQJuwm6g


----------



## Manpreet005

https://chat.whatsapp.com/7jMtrUUbgry5koUTB3uD9R


----------



## Manpreet005

What's app group of student dependant visas

https://chat.whatsapp.com/7jMtrUUbgry5koUTB3uD9R


----------



## Gurman

Hii... I’m new member of this forum. 
I applied for my Husband’s Visa on 5th of June 2018... Medical was also done on 28th August... Today, 7 months are completed.. Status on Immi Account is “Further Assessment”... But still there ia no response.
Can anyone tell me, what’s the reason behind this....??
How much it will take more... ?

I’m so worried ...

Hope to receive a response.... 
Thanks


----------



## RMALLA

Why is it taking so much time ? Waiting is very frustating..anybody has idea about it.


----------



## Pavi

Its already 6 months for us.

Waiting is really frustrating,
Some people getting visas in 4 months and others are waiting for 7 months.
Honestly, It seems a bit unfair because you just can not guess the processing time and can not plan the things accordingly as leaving your current job and country really needs planning before and in this case you can not plan.


----------



## RMALLA

Pavi said:


> Its already 6 months for us.
> 
> Waiting is really frustrating,
> Some people getting visas in 4 months and others are waiting for 7 months.
> Honestly, It seems a bit unfair because you just can not guess the processing time and can not plan the things accordingly as leaving your current job and country really needs planning before and in this case you can not plan.[/QUOTE
> Exactlly


----------



## Pavi

Gurman said:


> I think you will get the visa in the coming weeks as many of my friends got right after 7th month ...
> 
> Plz, update on the forum when u get.


----------



## bmpatel

Please update if any one from this forum got the visa


----------



## Kaif

Any updates ?? 
It’s been like 2months now, and there is no update in the group about visa. What are this guys doing why can’t they just give visa or some update.


----------



## baggaanchal

seriously its sad that no visa update


----------



## baggaanchal

Any update


----------



## RMALLA

No...i also applied on august..no update till date


----------



## baggaanchal

kisi ka visa nhi aya?


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> kisi ka visa nhi aya?


No, still waiting. It's almost 6.5 months


----------



## baggaanchal

koi embassy call krta?


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> koi embassy call krta?


 No. Is it of any use calling embassy???


----------



## baggaanchal

obvious they should relize if we frequently call people r getting frustated


----------



## Kaif

Any updates ??


----------



## baggaanchal

all applied from india? and has 6 months passed to everyone?


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> all applied from india? and has 6 months passed to everyone?


Yes, i applied on 10th july. No updates yet


----------



## JODHpur123

29th jun no update


----------



## baggaanchal

@pavi did u get visa?


----------



## Kaif

Did anyone processing time changed on immi account and if yes what is the new time ?


----------



## baggaanchal

mine is 29-53 days


----------



## Kaif

Did anyone’s processing time changed ?? Mine is 16 to 33 days


----------



## JODHpur123

28 may visa granted


----------



## Kaif

JODHpur123 said:


> 28 may visa granted


Congratulations for the visa grant. It took almost 8 months full for your visa grant.


----------



## Kaif

JODHpur123 said:


> 28 may visa granted


When was your medical done ??


----------



## Kaif

JODHpur123 said:


> 28 may visa granted


And when does the main applicant visa expires. As you got it so late.


----------



## Bhupinder singh

I applied on 22 June 2018 and done medical on 30 August 2018 as per request but still waiting.


----------



## Bhupinder singh

Kaif said:


> JODHpur123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 28 may visa granted
> 
> 
> 
> And when does the main applicant visa expires. As you got it so late.
Click to expand...

hlo when did you got your visa?


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> mine is 29-53 days


mine its showing 16 to 33 days


----------



## JODHpur123

23 jan 2019...


----------



## baggaanchal

everyones time changes to 16-33


----------



## Bhupinder singh

JODHpur123 said:


> 23 jan 2019...


 hopefully we all will get visas soon


----------



## Sahaana

Hi, applied for subsequent entrant visa for my husband on 13th December. Have done medicals prior to the submission (December 5th). Once we submitted the application, it was showing 29-53 days. Now it's showing 16-33 days. Is these days have any relevance? Or they are just general days? Someone please help me with the same. Thank you


----------



## Sandeep89

That’s days showing in processing time nothing effect on your application I had applied 15 June 2018 still nothing happened in my application medical done 2 September 2018 after that Just I listened they’re busy on student visa I don’t know what they doing when I applied I have 1 year visa left right now 4 months I don’t know they provide visa or denied. I’m 
Very confused this time.


----------



## Bhupinder singh

Anyone get visa?


----------



## bmpatel

Sandeep89 said:


> That's days showing in processing time nothing effect on your application I had applied 15 June 2018 still nothing happened in my application medical done 2 September 2018 after that Just I listened they're busy on student visa I don't know what they doing when I applied I have 1 year visa left right now 4 months I don't know they provide visa or denied. I'm
> Very confused this time.


Same case with me. Student visa expiring on 15th March. Don't know what they will do


----------



## Bhupinder singh

Sandeep89 said:


> That's days showing in processing time nothing effect on your application I had applied 15 June 2018 still nothing happened in my application medical done 2 September 2018 after that Just I listened they're busy on student visa I don't know what they doing when I applied I have 1 year visa left right now 4 months I don't know they provide visa or denied. I'm
> Very confused this time.[/QUOTES I also have same condition as you .why they are taking that long time.


----------



## Kaif

Any updates guys ??


----------



## sensurabhi94

Hello everyone... Last month on 4th December, 2018 i already lodged my spouse visa under subclass 500, as my husband is a student in Macquarie University, Sydney. For a particular time span, the assessment time was 17-53 days, and now it is showing 16-33 days. Can anyone please tell me how much more time is required for the visa to be granted?


----------



## sensurabhi94

I have already done my medical examination and my husband has already added me in his health insurance..


----------



## RMALLA

Its taking longer than 7 months for most i guess..


----------



## sensurabhi94

If its just a computer generated time i.e. 29-53 days or 16-33 days, then how will we come to know that they r actually processing ahead with our visa??? It would really be a great help to me and also to others if anyone answers this question.. Plsssss


----------



## Kaif

sensurabhi94 said:


> If its just a computer generated time i.e. 29-53 days or 16-33 days, then how will we come to know that they r actually processing ahead with our visa??? It would really be a great help to me and also to others if anyone answers this question.. Plsssss


There is no answer for this question. I tried to look on immigration website and even consult immigration agent no one has the answer for this. We just have to wait and pray for the visa I know it sounds funny but you can try on your own. This is what I found on trying and I am letting you know.


----------



## Poojag

I have been waiting since past 10 months


----------



## bmpatel

Poojag said:


> I have been waiting since past 10 months


from where did you filed. It should not take that much time. call the embassy


----------



## Bhupinder singh

Anyone got visa?
It's very frustrating. Waiting from 8 months


----------



## baggaanchal

@poojag 
where didi you applied from?


----------



## Kaif

Poojag said:


> I have been waiting since past 10 months


10 months are too much you should do something for that or consult someone regarding same problem.


----------



## baggaanchal

kum toh 8 months b nhi hai


----------



## baggaanchal

not getting why this visa getting delayed


----------



## Pavi

Abdul10 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you are doing well. I have offer from Monash university and applying for visa now. I have included my wife in online application and we want to move together and apply for her on dependent visa. However, the we noticed the total is 575 AUD which is for primary applicant only. Does it mean my wife's application is not considered here and we have to lodge separate application for her? I would really appreciate your guidance on this matter.


Yes, she has to pay the separate visa fee.


----------



## Bhupinder singh

Pavi said:


> Abdul10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you are doing well. I have offer from Monash university and applying for visa now. I have included my wife in online application and we want to move together and apply for her on dependent visa. However, the we noticed the total is 575 AUD which is for primary applicant only. Does it mean my wife's application is not considered here and we have to lodge separate application for her? I would really appreciate your guidance on this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she has to pay the separate visa fee.
Click to expand...

hi pavi did you get your visa?


----------



## Pavi

baggaanchal said:


> @pavi did u get visa?


Still waiting ..its almost 7 months


----------



## Bhupinder singh

Pavi said:


> baggaanchal said:
> 
> 
> 
> @pavi did u get visa?
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting ..its almost 7 months
Click to expand...

Okk .same here&#128530;


----------



## Bhupinder singh

Sandeep89 said:


> That's days showing in processing time nothing effect on your application I had applied 15 June 2018 still nothing happened in my application medical done 2 September 2018 after that Just I listened they're busy on student visa I don't know what they doing when I applied I have 1 year visa left right now 4 months I don't know they provide visa or denied. I'm
> Very confused this time.


 have you got your visa?


----------



## bmpatel

Pavi said:


> Still waiting ..its almost 7 months


Same here.

Even the embassy are forwarding their standard reply for any inquires submitted.


----------



## bmpatel

i called the Australian consulate yesterday , they told me to submit the inquiry form.

My agent submitted that inquiry form twice in previous weeks and both the times they have given their standard reply. Submitting the inquires is also of no use now i guess


----------



## Kaif

They are taking too much time for subsequent visa from last year. I don’t know what’s wrong with them. I asked some agents apart from my agent and they said May be it’s time for student intake because in feb most of the student apply so after this intake they will process fast. But I don’t think so this is appropriate answer as this doesn’t make any sense. Any of you have any idea please let your opinion or information available on this page it would be very helpful for others. I am waiting from 6 months without any update nor medical request.


----------



## bmpatel

Kaif said:


> They are taking too much time for subsequent visa from last year. I don't know what's wrong with them. I asked some agents apart from my agent and they said May be it's time for student intake because in feb most of the student apply so after this intake they will process fast. But I don't think so this is appropriate answer as this doesn't make any sense. Any of you have any idea please let your opinion or information available on this page it would be very helpful for others. I am waiting from 6 months without any update nor medical request.


you will get your visa in 15 days after medical. So don't worry


----------



## Kaif

bmpatel said:


> Kaif said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are taking too much time for subsequent visa from last year. I don't know what's wrong with them. I asked some agents apart from my agent and they said May be it's time for student intake because in feb most of the student apply so after this intake they will process fast. But I don't think so this is appropriate answer as this doesn't make any sense. Any of you have any idea please let your opinion or information available on this page it would be very helpful for others. I am waiting from 6 months without any update nor medical request.
> 
> 
> 
> you will get your visa in 15 days after medical. So don't worry
Click to expand...

But they should ask for medical. I am waiting from 6 months for medical and no update yet.


----------



## Claxy

Today 2 subsequent visa grant. Lodge date may 29


----------



## bmpatel

Claxy said:


> Today 2 subsequent visa grant. Lodge date may 29


This means they are taking 8 months. too slow


----------



## Bhupinder singh

Claxy said:


> Today 2 subsequent visa grant. Lodge date may 29


 did you applied from india.?


----------



## Kaif

Claxy said:


> Today 2 subsequent visa grant. Lodge date may 29


That's too much time, waiting for 8 months without any update or any information about the file. And the most important things is after waiting all this time we are not sure that they will grant visa or not. That's the worst part about this.


----------



## krp9449

Hello guys,

Here is the fact about this visa class.(subsequent entrant).

I asked many of my friends who lodged this visa a year or two ago. In 95% cases, visa is granted after 6 months. Mostly 7 or 8.

There is no visa delay but this is the standard time. Agents are fake even mine.

They tell everyone that you will get visa in 5 months or 6 months. But these are made up stories . Agents know very well that 7/8 months are going to take for visa grant.

Furthermore, there is no standard time duration of immigration website for this visa class. Agents are making their own duration.

So according to me, conclusion is that we have to wait. Each n everyone will get visa for sure. Just wait.

Thanks


----------



## Claxy

Ya they are taking nearly 8 months. I heard from my agent that now the processing time is 6-9 moñth.


----------



## baggaanchal

Anyone crossed 8 months?or 9 here


----------



## bmpatel

I called the Australian consulate on Wednesday and they told me that official processing time is 4 to 6 months and your time is already over so submit an inquiry form


----------



## baggaanchal

but they reply standard to inquiry for everyone


----------



## baggaanchal

@bmpatel whats ur lodge date


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> but they reply standard to inquiry for everyone


Yes, i inquired twice and the reply was same.


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> @bmpatel whats ur lodge date


10th july and medical done on 30th august


----------



## baggaanchal

ur outcome must be expected this month


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> ur outcome must be expected this month


but my student visa is expiring on 15th march, so i am worried whether they will grant or not


----------



## baggaanchal

seriously very bad😞 why embassy working lyk this


----------



## Kaif

bmpatel said:


> I called the Australian consulate on Wednesday and they told me that official processing time is 4 to 6 months and your time is already over so submit an inquiry form


Try doing that in your case you might get some other reply. Atleast try and see if you get some positive update. Even my visa is expiring on 15th March and no update yet not even medical.


----------



## Guri sohi

My husband applied student dependent on 23rd of Oct 2018 from Australia. It's 3 months since he logged the file but no update yet not even medical.


----------



## Kaif

Any updates ??


----------



## JODHpur123

I have applied 29th jun still waiting


----------



## Bhupinder singh

I also waiting from June still no update


----------



## karish

Bhupinder singh said:


> I also waiting from June still no update


 I have applied my husband's visa on 22nd June and already submitted the medical, submitted the enquiry for 10 times, called in call centre number of times, still no update. I know I am sounding funny, but why don't we guys try to tweet while hash tagging the Australian embassy and sushma swaraj, I know it sounds crazy, it's just m thinking about it


----------



## karish

Who knows, if it works, just saying, have heard that sushma swaraj does help people in need, but she is sarcastic as hell, it's all about who will take the initiative.


----------



## krp9449

karish said:


> Who knows, if it works, just saying, have heard that sushma swaraj does help people in need, but she is sarcastic as hell, it's all about who will take the initiative.


Mate, it's a visa not any emergency call or incident.

N by the way, Sushma Swaraj is foreign affair minister, she doesn't have time to see these cases.

Please think twice before you write or take any action.

Thanks


----------



## bmpatel

One of the consultant told me that as my student visa are expiring on 15th march, that might be the reason for not granting the visa.

But they are not giving the rejection too. If they give the rejection then it can be understood that I should file after getting work visa of my husband.


----------



## baggaanchal

@bmpatel it cant be the reason


----------



## baggaanchal

bmpatel when u lodged?


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> bmpatel when u lodged?


10th july, almost 7months


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> @bmpatel it cant be the reason


that consultant told me that filed lodged in sept are also granted visa.


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> @bmpatel it cant be the reason


can you please confirm from some one and tell me


----------



## baggaanchal

6-9 months time period is going on


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> 6-9 months time period is going on


But what if my student visa are expiring on 15th march, still they will grant the visa????


----------



## baggaanchal

i m hoping u will receive before expiration


----------



## baggaanchal

even medical not cleared? only received is showing


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> i m hoping u will receive before expiration


Hope so. Or else it will get delayed by 3-4 more months.

I can re-file after my husband gets work visa


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> even medical not cleared? only received is showing


.
medical cleared on 30th aug


----------



## Nickkey lama

I have applied dependent visa on 18th june 2018 and its nearly been 8 months there is no visa grant till now
I just want to know what is the problem that we are not getting visas grant
As research to previous year the applicants of june has got visa on December and January but this year its taking really long time


----------



## baggaanchal

its really sad.. from where did u applied? india?


----------



## baggaanchal

can we apoly visitor along with dependent


----------



## karish

I Don't have particular idea but here are some points that I have heard from the agents from Australia.
1. They are saying that you have to live atleast 6 months with your spouse or if you cannot do that,you have to wait for atleast 6 months for applying dependent visa.
2. Some are saying,they are taking time due to elections going to happen in Australia as student visa processing is also delaying.
3. Some are saying,this is happening because of Peter Dutton was minister of foreign affairs and he made some strict rules before entering in Australia.
4. Some are saying due to Pamela(minister), and her hate towards Asians and middle eastern people.( I don't know why they are giving excuse like this)
5. Some are saying to prove genuine relationships visit your spouse. 
I don't know,I have heard these excuses from the agents I have been to .
Its really hard to survive here without your better half.


----------



## baggaanchal

its true every agent has different excuses. and embassy not at all understanding this. the sufferers are we who everyday hoping to get the visas. its really bad


----------



## karish

krp9449 said:


> karish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, if it works, just saying, have heard that sushma swaraj does help people in need, but she is sarcastic as hell, it's all about who will take the initiative.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, it's a visa not any emergency call or incident.
> 
> N by the way, Sushma Swaraj is foreign affair minister, she doesn't have time to see these cases.
> 
> Please think twice before you write or take any action.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I am not taking any action , I just gave view that it might can happen, because now a days people are tweeting mere things and they are getting helped by politicians. The thing is there are many families which are on the verge of breaking apart, due to delay ,for example fights,mental stress,anxiety, social detachment, depression, loneliness these are the key factors. I don't know if you think that these are not emergency calls.


----------



## baggaanchal

see the post


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> see the post


@baggaanchal unable to read the attachment, can you tell what is it


----------



## Bhupinder singh

baggaanchal said:


> see the post


Can you send a clear picture plz?


----------



## baggaanchal

its smbdys visa grant


----------



## bmpatel

Yes , but lodge date is not given 

its from study world page on facebook


----------



## bmpatel

Noticed one thing all the grants on that page are having minimum tenure of 1 year of student visa


----------



## baggaanchal

dont knw its fake or not


----------



## bmpatel

Please update if any grants in this forum


----------



## baggaanchal

jinone australia se apply kia kya unko b itna hi tym lgra? yan ye sirf india walo k lie


----------



## Kaif

Any updates guys ??


----------



## baggaanchal

sat sunday konsa update


----------



## baggaanchal

any update today?


----------



## bmpatel

7 months completed its really bad. 

Any grants of july lodged??


----------



## baggaanchal

@bmpatel
your medical is cleared i guess are u at final assesmemt


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> @bmpatel
> your medical is cleared i guess are u at final assesmemt


it's 5months for medical clearance, 30th aug my medical was done


----------



## baggaanchal

have you done email for this concern


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> have you done email for this concern


Yes 3-4 times, but their replies are standard


----------



## baggaanchal

aur b july lodged pendng chalre


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> aur b july lodged pendng chalre


Don't know. no one is active here


----------



## Kaif

I have applied in August and still not asked for medical.


----------



## bmpatel

Kaif said:


> I have applied in August and still not asked for medical.


@kaif are you going to extend your visa as its expiring in march??

If yes, than they will process after that only.

I think the same is the case for me too.


----------



## baggaanchal

i think abhi june july outcomes chalre


----------



## Kaif

bmpatel said:


> Kaif said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied in August and still not asked for medical.
> 
> 
> 
> @kaif are you going to extend your visa as its expiring in march??
> 
> If yes, than they will process after that only.
> 
> I think the same is the case for me too.
Click to expand...

Yes I am going to extend my visa soon Mac by next week I'll apply for it. And what about you ?


----------



## bmpatel

Kaif said:


> Yes I am going to extend my visa soon Mac by next week I'll apply for it. And what about you ?


Yes, i am going to apply for work visa.

But i am expecting my visa in this month so that we can apply work visa together and reduce my stay in india. It's very difficult to stay without your partner

Hope so all works according to the planning


----------



## baggaanchal

plz do update when u both get ur visas. today i also crossed 6 months


----------



## bmpatel

Do any one get different replies apart from standard replies of their mails for the inquires sent to high commission???


----------



## baggaanchal

no same replies. even i called australian embassy today that why you people unnecessarily delaying application of clients. she said due to large number of application. i said please dont give lame excuses you are not only embassy who is getting applications atleast process them timely and satisfy replies to clients


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> no same replies. even i called australian embassy today that why you people unnecessarily delaying application of clients. she said due to large number of application. i said please dont give lame excuses you are not only embassy who is getting applications atleast process them timely and satisfy replies to clients


Yes, they are not giving any type of information, we just have to wait


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> plz do update when u both get ur visas. today i also crossed 6 months


@baggaanchal is your medical done???


----------



## baggaanchal

i hv attempted medical with lodgement but on portol its not cleared yet


----------



## bmpatel

Nickkey lama said:


> I have applied dependent visa on 18th june 2018 and its nearly been 8 months there is no visa grant till now
> I just want to know what is the problem that we are not getting visas grant
> As research to previous year the applicants of june has got visa on December and January but this year its taking really long time


@nickkey got the grant???


----------



## bmpatel

There are many in this forum from june lodgement. Please update your status


----------



## baggaanchal

any update?


----------



## baggaanchal

@bmpatel- have you applied with some agent or your own name


----------



## baggaanchal

same ques to kaif


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> @bmpatel- have you applied with some agent or your own name


Yes applied through an agent


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> @bmpatel- have you applied with some agent or your own name


what about you @baggaanchal???


----------



## baggaanchal

no i applied with myself like on portal there is no agent name


----------



## bmpatel

Don't know whether the embassy is granting any visa or its on pause mode.

Unable to get any information from anywhere


----------



## baggaanchal

its sad.. now when everybody saying 7-8 month lgre toh people started crossing this time frame😞


----------



## bmpatel

@baagganchal when is your visa expiring??


----------



## baggaanchal

in august its expring


----------



## baggaanchal

hai kuch update?


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> hai kuch update?


No kuch nahi


----------



## baggaanchal

any updates?


----------



## Hitesh777

My name is hitesh 
I have logged my case in July 2, medical done in Sep 23 , still waiting for visa, what any u guys


----------



## Hitesh777

I got reply from delhi on 5 Feb 2019 , they are telling lots of file have so they will sort as early as possible


----------



## bmpatel

Hitesh777 said:


> I got reply from delhi on 5 Feb 2019 , they are telling lots of file have so they will sort as early as possible


This reply is standard for any mails you do.

My lodge date is 10th july and medical is 30th aug, me too waiting


----------



## baggaanchal

do something guys🙄


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> do something guys&#128580;


we are helpless, there is no one in the embassy to listen our problems


----------



## bmpatel

Any updates??

Whether any june lodged are getting visa or not please inquire and update


----------



## baggaanchal

no update from anyside


----------



## Mukeshsohi

I have applied student dependent visa for my visa on 13 of july 2018 and now its neen 7 and half month but stil no response


----------



## Mukeshsohi

bmpatel said:


> Hitesh777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got reply from delhi on 5 Feb 2019 , they are telling lots of file have so they will sort as early as possible
> 
> 
> 
> This reply is standard for any mails you do.
> 
> My lodge date is 10th july and medical is 30th aug, me too waiting
Click to expand...

My lodge date is 13th of july


----------



## Poojag

My husband has applied for student dependent visa on 28th March from Australia. We tried contacting embassy all they are saying is it's in process. We are about to complete 11months and still no response.


----------



## bmpatel

Poojag said:


> My husband has applied for student dependent visa on 28th March from Australia. We tried contacting embassy all they are saying is it's in process. We are about to complete 11months and still no response.


11 months is too much. Have you filed through an agent or on your own???

Is your medical complete?


----------



## bmpatel

Mukeshsohi said:


> My lodge date is 13th of july


I will wait for 8 more days and then withdraw my file.

My husband is going to file work permit visa and then i ll apply again


----------



## baggaanchal

i suggest you dont withdraw the file as your huge visa fee also get wasted by this way


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> i suggest you dont withdraw the file as your huge visa fee also get wasted by this way


There is no other option because i will have to make a fresh application as my sub class will change


----------



## baggaanchal

any update?


----------



## baggaanchal

@bmpatel u need not to withdraw the file once the subclass changes you upload that new docs on portal


----------



## Aussie83

bmpatel said:


> baggaanchal said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest you dont withdraw the file as your huge visa fee also get wasted by this way
> 
> 
> 
> There is no other option because i will have to make a fresh application as my sub class will change
Click to expand...

You can have more than 1 application in the system.
Also if you are currently on a bridging visa withdrawing your current visa will end the bridging visa


----------



## baggaanchal

Any update? there is no visa news from long


----------



## Hitesh777

My agent told it will go after April or may, I had already completed 7 m 20 days


----------



## Mukeshsohi

Hitesh777
When did you lodge the file
What is the date?


----------



## baggaanchal

Anyone tried visitor?


----------



## Qaja

Normally 2 months time but will suggest you to visit local immigration office and get update


----------



## Kaif

I am withdrawing my application and will file new application when i get new visa as it is taking ages for any possible outcome. Has any one got any idea or any information from there agent about the same. My agent says they are taking too much time for every thing even student visa extensions as they use to response in 15-20 days before but now they are taking 45-50 days. So with this news I don’t thnik so my wife’s file will get any outcome soon. If you guys have any information please let us know.


----------



## Mukeshsohi

Kaif
When did u lodge file for your wife?


----------



## bmpatel

Kaif said:


> I am withdrawing my application and will file new application when i get new visa as it is taking ages for any possible outcome. Has any one got any idea or any information from there agent about the same. My agent says they are taking too much time for every thing even student visa extensions as they use to response in 15-20 days before but now they are taking 45-50 days. So with this news I don't thnik so my wife's file will get any outcome soon. If you guys have any information please let us know.


@kaif if you are extending your student than don't withdraw the application, once you will get your extension they will proceed your wife's application immediately.

One of friend had the same problem, after his extension high commission asked for the latest balance proof and she got the visa in 30-45 days


----------



## bmpatel

In my case my husband is filing under 485, so i will have to re-apply


----------



## Kaif

bmpatel said:


> Kaif said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am withdrawing my application and will file new application when i get new visa as it is taking ages for any possible outcome. Has any one got any idea or any information from there agent about the same. My agent says they are taking too much time for every thing even student visa extensions as they use to response in 15-20 days before but now they are taking 45-50 days. So with this news I don't thnik so my wife's file will get any outcome soon. If you guys have any information please let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> @kaif if you are extending your student than don't withdraw the application, once you will get your extension they will proceed your wife's application immediately.
> 
> One of friend had the same problem, after his extension high commission asked for the latest balance proof and she got the visa in 30-45 days
Click to expand...

But then every agent have different opinion they are like you'll have to withdraw your wife's file and apply again with yours. Cause the previous file was applied on old COE and now you have your new coe. I am confused with what is right or wrong.


----------



## bmpatel

Kaif said:


> But then every agent have different opinion they are like you'll have to withdraw your wife's file and apply again with yours. Cause the previous file was applied on old COE and now you have your new coe. I am confused with what is right or wrong.


That doesn't actually matters as you are under the same subclass, if you will withdraw it will again take 8 months so please first confirm properly and then make the decision as even i am not sure.


----------



## Kaif

bmpatel said:


> Kaif said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then every agent have different opinion they are like you'll have to withdraw your wife's file and apply again with yours. Cause the previous file was applied on old COE and now you have your new coe. I am confused with what is right or wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't actually matters as you are under the same subclass, if you will withdraw it will again take 8 months so please first confirm properly and then make the decision as even i am not sure.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your concern. I'll find out what can be done by asking my agent and some other agents as well.


----------



## baggaanchal

you dont need to withdraw your file. just attach new docs with same application


----------



## baggaanchal

how can u help? we alrdy lodged now


----------



## baggaanchal

@bmpatel what u decided now


----------



## baggaanchal

do everybody informed embassy while coming to get married in india?

one of the agent asked me this ques


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> @bmpatel what u decided now


I ll withdraw in next week


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> do everybody informed embassy while coming to get married in india?
> 
> one of the agent asked me this ques


No, i don't think anyone informs this


----------



## baggaanchal

why withdrawing dear?


----------



## bmpatel

Is anyone receiving any news of grants from anywhere??? I have not heard any news in this month

It seems like they have stopped granting SE 500 visa


----------



## baggaanchal

yes no news from long


----------



## Kaif

I withdrew my file and applied again with my visa. Lets see what they has in coming days. Hopefully I’ll get some good news soon.


----------



## Bhupinder singh

Sajinkumar said:


> hai any updates on visa, I have filed on 5 th of june


Hi when did you got your visa?


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> why withdrawing dear?


I ll have to apply again in SE485 for that i ll have to withdraw and apply again


----------



## baggaanchal

@kaif you withdrawed? why


----------



## baggaanchal

@bmpatel dont withdraw just attach new docs with existing


----------



## Kaif

baggaanchal said:


> @kaif you withdrawed? why


Agent said that your previous files expired with your old COE. So now you'll have to file it again. So i did as things were so messed up


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> @bmpatel dont withdraw just attach new docs with existing


I asked many agents and they said to withdraw


----------



## Reeha

Hi everyone. This is reeha .I have applied for subsequent dependent visa on 30th June 2018 and medicals were done in August. It's been over 8 months and still awaiting for the visa! Anybody in the same time frame and have been granted visa?


----------



## Bhupinder singh

Reeha said:


> Hi everyone. This is reeha .I have applied for subsequent dependent visa on 30th June 2018 and medicals were done in August. It's been over 8 months and still awaiting for the visa! Anybody in the same time frame and have been granted visa?


Same here 
Still waiting...


----------



## baggaanchal

waiting 7 months around


----------



## baggaanchal

SE 500 hi ni aa rhe SE 485 toh arahe


----------



## baggaanchal

has everyone added there spouse name in passport


----------



## Mukeshsohi

Reeha said:


> Hi everyone. This is reeha .I have applied for subsequent dependent visa on 30th June 2018 and medicals were done in August. It's been over 8 months and still awaiting for the visa! Anybody in the same time frame and have been granted visa?


I have applied on 13th on july but no any news yet


----------



## Mukeshsohi

baggaanchal said:


> has everyone added there spouse name in passport


Yes
When did you lodge file?


----------



## baggaanchal

i lodged on Aug 13. but without adding spouse name in passport


----------



## baggaanchal

Anyone tried visitor visa?


----------



## Mukeshsohi

baggaanchal said:


> Anyone tried visitor visa?


I asked from vfs global they said if you are applying for visitor visa now then your 500 student dependent visa application will be cancelled
You i haven't think about it


----------



## Aussie83

Mukeshsohi said:


> baggaanchal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried visitor visa?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked from vfs global they said if you are applying for visitor visa now then your 500 student dependent visa application will be cancelled
> You i haven't think about it
Click to expand...

That is rubbish.


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> SE 500 hi ni aa rhe SE 485 toh arahe


Yes, max 3 months and the decision is out


----------



## Mukeshsohi

bmpatel said:


> baggaanchal said:
> 
> 
> 
> SE 500 hi ni aa rhe SE 485 toh arahe
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, max 3 months and the decision is out
Click to expand...

When did you lodge file?


----------



## bmpatel

Mukeshsohi said:


> When did you lodge file?


SE 500 on 10th july


----------



## Hitesh777

Bm patel u got visa of dependent..I had c9mpkrted 8 months n still waiti g ..any guidance...my what's ap num is 9998893250 india


----------



## Reeha

Havnt added spouse name on the passport!


----------



## baggaanchal

how u know process is started now?


----------



## baggaanchal

how can u say this


----------



## bmpatel

Hitesh777 said:


> Bm patel u got visa of dependent..I had c9mpkrted 8 months n still waiti g ..any guidance...my what's ap num is 9998893250 india


No , i won't get now as my main applicant visa is expiring on 15th march


----------



## Mukeshsohi

Hitesh777 said:


> Bm patel u got visa of dependent..I had c9mpkrted 8 months n still waiti g ..any guidance...my what's ap num is 9998893250 india


When did you lodge hitesh777?


----------



## Reeha

Waiting since 8 months too..


----------



## JODHpur123

any chance of visa grant in march


----------



## bmpatel

arunmangal786 said:


> Guys if you applied already your application then now don't think to withdraw you application , now student subsequent entrant visa is in progress , all the applications will decided in few days. Some applicants are thinking to withdraw the Student Sub. Entrant 500 Application and want to apply in visitor visa 600 please don't do it, you have to deal with new problem i'm sure, all you guys ALL THE BEST


How do you come to know ??? I have not heard any news of grant in feb


----------



## Mukeshsohi

Reeha said:


> Waiting since 8 months too..


Reeha we all lodged our files after you including me, bmpatel, bangaanchal and i think hitesh777 as well
Reeha when did you contact last time to the immigration
We all will have hope if you are getting visa soon.


----------



## Mukeshsohi

JODHpur123 said:


> any chance of visa grant in march


When did you lodge jodhpur 123?


----------



## Reeha

This week had received an reply to my email from Australian immigration stating that the delay is due to high number of applications and they are seeking to process them as quickly as possible.
I had called the embassy last week they dint reply and told to trust that the application was in good hands. After which I felt waiting is the only option now!


----------



## Mukeshsohi

arunmangal786 said:


> Today student subsequent entrant dependent 500 visa grant on 23rd day


How come they are giving these days visa in 23rd days
We are waitng fro last 8 months
I don't know what they people ate doing in embassy
Everyday couples end up in tears as they dont know how more long they have to apart from each other


----------



## Reeha

arunmangal786 said:


> Today student subsequent entrant dependent 500 visa grant on 23rd day


 ..have u got the grant?


----------



## Bhupinder singh

arunmangal786 said:


> Today student subsequent entrant dependent 500 visa grant on 23rd day


I don't think it's possible. We are waiting from 8 months.


----------



## JODHpur123

29th june 2018


----------



## Bhupinder singh

JODHpur123 said:


> 29th june 2018


 you got your visa?


----------



## JODHpur123

no just wait


----------



## baggaanchal

who got in 23rd day?


----------



## Nir333

Hi i am yash I applied my husband s file in jun. i have been waiting for 9 months now 10th month is going on. Medical was done in august. Can you tell me something when i can get the visa


----------



## Nir333

Hi plz reply someone


----------



## Bhupinder singh

Nir333 said:


> Hi plz reply someone


 hlo i also applied in June and still waiting..


----------



## baggaanchal

All are waiting and frustated now


----------



## Mukeshsohi

I hope this time when immi account's global processing time update then we all get status updated of our applications from further assessment to finalized
I just hope as it has been too long already for process


----------



## nirmalviper

https://t.me/joinchat/KX-4Zxe-pGa8KKGu2DLTGw

This Telegram group is now open for Indian citizens to join and chat with other applicants and share their process and pain.


----------



## Reeha

Mukeshsohi said:


> I hope this time when immi account's global processing time update then we all get status updated of our applications from further assessment to finalized
> I just hope as it has been too long already for process


Do you know when it is going to be updated?


----------



## Mukeshsohi

Reeha said:


> Mukeshsohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this time when immi account's global processing time update then we all get status updated of our applications from further assessment to finalized
> I just hope as it has been too long already for process
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know when it is going to be updated?
Click to expand...

Reeha
Its i think in this coming week in between monday to Friday


----------



## Mel Josh

diti said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a PhD Student with scholarship in Griffith university, currently living in Australia. I have lodged for my husbands 500 subsequent entrant dependent visa on the 5th of June. It has been 5 weeks but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> What is the normal processing time for this visa
> How much time until case officer gets assigned
> How much time till we get hap id for medical
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated


75 percent of visa applications in subclass 500 under this flow are processed within 25 days, 90 percent of requests are made within 46 days.


----------



## Mukeshsohi

Mel Josh said:


> diti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I am a PhD Student with scholarship in Griffith university, currently living in Australia. I have lodged for my husbands 500 subsequent entrant dependent visa on the 5th of June. It has been 5 weeks but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> What is the normal processing time for this visa
> How much time until case officer gets assigned
> How much time till we get hap id for medical
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 percent of visa applications in subclass 500 under this flow are processed within 25 days, 90 percent of requests are made within 46 days.
Click to expand...

What you guys are taking about?
We all here waiting since 8 months even more for subsequent entrant dependent visa
We are still hopeless and even don't know how more long it gonna take to grant the visa?


----------



## Mel Josh

Hi 

Processing time is approximately 3-4 Months for subclass 500 visa


----------



## Bhupinder singh

Mel Josh said:


> Hi
> 
> Processing time is approximately 3-4 Months for subclass 500 visa


All in this forum are waiting from 8 months....


----------



## Kaif

We know that subcalss 500 takes less time but all on this page are waiting for student subsequent entrant (subclass 500) visa and both the visa are diffrent for each other.


----------



## baggaanchal

yes student subsequent enterant we are waiting for


----------



## Jojan

Student subsequest entrant 500, Waiting 😥😥


----------



## Reeha

Yes still waiting.. no change at all..


----------



## bmpatel

arunmangal786 said:


> How long after you got reply, i sent mail to department 20 days ago but not yet any reply


They have to reply within 5 working days. but no use of such mails, they just have their standard reply to forward everyone.

I have mailed almost 4-5 times and received the same reply everytime


----------



## Mukeshsohi

bmpatel said:


> arunmangal786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long after you got reply, i sent mail to department 20 days ago but not yet any reply
> 
> 
> 
> They have to reply within 5 working days. but no use of such mails, they just have their standard reply to forward everyone.
> 
> I have mailed almost 4-5 times and received the same reply everytime
Click to expand...

Did you withdraw the file?


----------



## bmpatel

Mukeshsohi said:


> Did you withdraw the file?


Yes, i withdrew today


----------



## Reeha

bmpatel said:


> Mukeshsohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you withdraw the file?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i withdrew today
Click to expand...

Why did you withdraw


----------



## baggaanchal

@bmpatel now what u do and where are you from?


----------



## baggaanchal

can v apply visitor? chance hai?


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> @bmpatel now what u do and where are you from?


My husband has filed 485 visa. Will have to wait for his visa and then apply mine.

I am from India


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> can v apply visitor? chance hai?


We can but it's of no use, we will go and then again have to come back. So its better we wait for some more time.

I will have to wait for 4-5 months more, hopefully by july i get the grant under SE485


----------



## baggaanchal

can i get ur email id


----------



## baggaanchal

he will get 485 in how much time?


----------



## Mukeshsohi

Reeha said:


> bmpatel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mukeshsohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you withdraw the file?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i withdrew today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you withdraw
Click to expand...




baggaanchal said:


> he will get 485 in how much time?


Bmpatel tell your husband to not withdraw your file until he gets the grant of his 485
Because untill that time he will still remain of student visa

For example if 485 takes two months for processing than for those two montha you are still on student visa
So there is still chance that you can get visa for student subsequent entrant
Thats what agent suggests me
I have to do this soon the time


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> he will get 485 in how much time?


It takes 2 months appx


----------



## bmpatel

Mukeshsohi said:


> Bmpatel tell your husband to not withdraw your file until he gets the grant of his 485
> Because untill that time he will still remain of student visa
> 
> For example if 485 takes two months for processing than for those two montha you are still on student visa
> So there is still chance that you can get visa for student subsequent entrant
> Thats what agent suggests me
> I have to do this soon the time


He is on bridging visa now, so i don't think there is any chance of me getting the visa under SE 500


----------



## baggaanchal

i dont understand reason of withdraw as your husband get a new status upload with same. ur visa subclass will change


----------



## bmpatel

baggaanchal said:


> i dont understand reason of withdraw as your husband get a new status upload with same. ur visa subclass will change


I asked many agent , they all said to withdraw


----------



## JODHpur123

today granted


----------



## Mukeshsohi

JODHpur123 said:


> today granted


Thats yours?
I saw the same picture on telegram as well


----------



## Bhupinder singh

JODHpur123 said:


> today granted


Hlo congratulations
Have they ask for anything before finalizing?


----------



## Reeha

JODHpur123 said:


> today granted


.. before it got finalized, what was ur processing time?


----------



## Reeha

I have applied on 30th June and today processing time has changed to 17-46 days


----------



## bmpatel

JODHpur123 said:


> today granted


Congratulations!!!!!! Hope now all who are waiting from 8 -9 months will get the grant.

All the best


----------



## bmpatel

Reeha said:


> I have applied on 30th June and today processing time has changed to 17-46 days


There is nothing to do with this, it changes for everyone as they change their standard time.


----------



## kashfi

I have applied on December 10,2018..Today processing time has changed to 17 to 46 days.Just tired of waiting.


----------



## bmpatel

kashfi said:


> I have applied on December 10,2018..Today processing time has changed to 17 to 46 days.Just tired of waiting.


In this forum most of them are waiting from 8-9 months i.e. june and july 2018 lodged.


----------



## kashfi

bmpatel said:


> kashfi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied on December 10,2018..Today processing time has changed to 17 to 46 days.Just tired of waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> In this forum most of them are waiting from 8-9 months i.e. june and july 2018 lodged.
Click to expand...

I know&#128542;
Lets pray for everyone.


----------



## ashilambrose

krp9449 said:


> That's not true. Almost everyone gets their visa. I'm talking about 500 subsequent entrant. I also lodge same visa for my wife.
> I lodge on 14th of July from Ahmedabad.


hey krp, have u got the visa


----------



## ashilambrose

Souravbabbar1 said:


> u have to wait 4 to 5 month


have u got this


----------



## krp9449

ashilambrose said:


> krp9449 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. Almost everyone gets their visa. I'm talking about 500 subsequent entrant. I also lodge same visa for my wife.
> I lodge on 14th of July from Ahmedabad.
> 
> 
> 
> hey krp, have u got the visa
Click to expand...

No mate, still waiting


----------



## JODHpur123

14visa granted today


----------



## Reeha

JODHpur123 said:


> 14visa granted today


This is some positive news!! Hope we all get visas finalized too..


----------



## Shankar.kshetri17

Thats a good news. Btw u r from Nepal, right??


----------



## Mukeshsohi

Reeha said:


> JODHpur123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14visa granted today
> 
> 
> 
> This is some positive news!! Hope we all get visas finalized too..
Click to expand...

Guys join https://chat.whatsapp.com/CN7WnqeAFpm2kMx3pT0rTI

For more positive news
There are almost 70 participants who are waiting for dependent visa and people sre start getting their visas after 15th of march
Yesterday was really good day
we got visa grant news from few of them


----------



## Nisha90

Hi group members, i was wondering how long is the processing time for subsequent 500 dependent visa. I applied for my partner on 21 December. No response till now. My agent said processing time is over now but he s not sure when embassy gonna response.


----------



## Nagra7

I applied 500 sub entrant in November 2018 no update


----------



## JAGJEET SINGH KHAIRA

How long it will take to finalize july files??


----------



## baggaanchal

9-12 months its taking nearly


----------



## Poojag

Any update?


----------



## Bhupinder singh

Poojag said:


> Any update?


 today 10. Visas granted 8 to 20 june


----------



## Poojag

Bhupinder singh said:


> Poojag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update?
> 
> 
> 
> today 10. Visas granted 8 to 20 june
Click to expand...

 oh Okay thank you


----------



## JAGJEET SINGH KHAIRA

I heard yesterday also visa were granted.


----------



## Nav veer123

Hi, I am also applied in same month did you hear anything about your case or you applied Australia or India.


----------



## DonM

Hello, I have been following this forum for some time now as a guest.
I have been reading through every post by members and also people getting their visas delayed.
I can't say much as I recently submitted mine this March 2019. we had a bit of issue between myself and my wife.. we nearly tore apart our relationship which would have affected my 2 kids. she came back home and agent applied for me. I cant check immiaccount because the agent has changed the password to my wife immiaccount. I pray everyone gets their visa on time and for those waiting 10 months over I pray your visa arrives soon.

join my WhatsApp group to share the experience with others as well https://chat.whatsapp.com/EUqi1Bqt2O551GwQf0jyGA

P.S. don't listen to anyone who says their visas came on time and they can apply for you to get it sooner than anyone. Remember they are not working in the department of home affairs. They are just like both of us. A word to the wise is enough..


----------



## DonM

FYO

I did my medicals and biometrics 2 days after submission of the visa application.


----------



## DonM

Anyone getting grant of late can also update the group as well


----------



## DonM

you can also join my whatsapp group if you want to share your experience with other members.

https://chat.whatsapp.com/EUqi1Bqt2O551GwQf0jyGA


----------



## Poojag

Can anyone pls send Gujarat dependent visa whatsapp group link. I exited the group by mistake.


----------



## Sunshine123

Hi, I am new to this forum. I have applied subsequent entry visa for my spouse on 24th July last year and still didn't get any response. Can anyone, who applied visa around the same date, got the visa? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## baggaanchal

when did u applied?


----------



## baggaanchal

yes its waiting may be you will get in this month


----------



## Sunshine123

baggaanchal said:


> when did u applied?


I have lodged my spouse's visa on 24th July, last year ... And still waiting for it. Dont know when they will give us or not


----------



## kashfi

Hello,as far I know people who applied on 17 or 18 July got visa last week.I hope you will get visa soon.Good luck.


----------



## Sunshine123

kashfi said:


> Hello,as far I know people who applied on 17 or 18 July got visa last week.I hope you will get visa soon.Good luck.


Oh really...thats good news then. Hope to get sooner...Thanks for the info mate


----------



## baggaanchal

its taking 9-10 months for everyone


----------



## Sunshine123

baggaanchal said:


> its taking 9-10 months for everyone


But according to what Kashfi says, they must be granting after 8 months time...."people who applied on 17 or 18 July got visa last week"


----------



## Ishani

Hi ! Can some one please advice me how long will it take to grant the 500 subsequent entrant depender visa ? I have applied for my husband’s visa on 21st December 2018. Still waiting to het the visa and this wait is painful. I am from Srilanka.


----------



## Sunshine123

Ishani said:


> Hi ! Can some one please advice me how long will it take to grant the 500 subsequent entrant depender visa ? I have applied for my husband's visa on 21st December 2018. Still waiting to het the visa and this wait is painful. I am from Srilanka.


Hi Ishani, I have lodged subsequent entry visa on 24th July 2018 and still waiting. Looks like it will take ages to get visa...


----------



## Sandeep89

Hi, today I got my student visa grants but my student subsequent still show further assessment. I had applied 15 June 2018
For my family.anyone knows when they finalised my subsequent visa application after my student visa extension 
Thanks


----------



## Ishani

Have you received your visa yet ?


----------



## Ishani

Anyone from Sri lanka ?


----------



## Ishani

Hi nisha ! 
Have you received your visa yet ? I applied in the same day , 21st December 2018 ! Just wondering if anyone received


----------



## Ishani

Nisha90 said:


> Hi group members, i was wondering how long is the processing time for subsequent 500 dependent visa. I applied for my partner on 21 December. No response till now. My agent said processing time is over now but he s not sure when embassy gonna response.


Hi nisha ! Have you received your visa yet ? I applied in same day 21st December, and wondering if anyone received their visa ?


----------



## Sandeep89

Today 10 months completed my subsequent visa application and my status still showing further assessment any one know what happened in my case


----------



## Gargneha

Any updates for dependent visa ?? 
I had applied in sep 2018 .status s still same , further assessment


----------



## Santabansal

Hi any update regarding 500subsequent entry


----------



## Imrose

Sandeep89 said:


> Today 10 months completed my subsequent visa application and my status still showing further assessment any one know what happened in my case


Main applicant is pursuing a Masters or PhD in Australia?


----------



## lovejot

any update guys?


----------



## lovejot

is it possible to apply visitor visa in this case?


----------



## Imrose

lovejot said:


> any update guys?


Nah man! It's been 6.5 Months I've applied !! NO UPDATE!!!


----------



## bmpatel

Imrose said:


> Nah man! It's been 6.5 Months I've applied !! NO UPDATE!!!


It takes 9-10 months dear, you will have to wait. They are going too slow.
Currently July 18 lodged are getting their grants


----------



## Imrose

bmpatel said:


> It takes 9-10 months dear, you will have to wait. They are going too slow.
> Currently July 18 lodged are getting their grants


You mean, currently (in the Month of May'19 to be precise) some visas have been issued?


----------



## Sumitaghotra

Hlo, I am sumita from India. I am studying my masters program in Melbourne Australia. I have been here 8months and I applied my husband visa of subsequent entrant 6 months ago. But , still didn’t get any response. How much time it will take nowadays. Because, I m soo frustrated here


----------



## Imrose

I can certainly understand your frustration as I am in the same boat, waiting for more than 9 months.
Just from my personal observation, the Australian embassy in New Delhi is the slowest in the entire world.


----------



## Vinayagam

Hi guys, I hope everyone doing well. I'm new to this group. May I ask everyone a question? You guys have lodged the Visa application with the help of any MARA agents or by yourself? Because, somebody had told me that with the help of Agents , the processing time is bit quicker . I don't know is that true. I'm just asking you guys. Thank you. My visa application was lodged last month April 2019. Let us all hope for the best to happen. God bless you guys.


----------



## bmpatel

Vinayagam said:


> Hi guys, I hope everyone doing well. I'm new to this group. May I ask everyone a question? You guys have lodged the Visa application with the help of any MARA agents or by yourself? Because, somebody had told me that with the help of Agents , the processing time is bit quicker . I don't know is that true. I'm just asking you guys. Thank you. My visa application was lodged last month April 2019. Let us all hope for the best to happen. God bless you guys.


There is no such case of agent. I filed through an agent , I have waited for 8 months and my husband's visa got expired so unfortunately i have to withdraw.

I asked one agent and they told it takes 9-10 months so in case to main applicant's visa is getting over in 9-10 months than there are less chances of getting SE grant.

Now i filed in SE 485 and have to wait for 4 more months.

You cannot trust the processing times displayed on your immi account, they just keep on changing every month which has no link to our application.


----------



## Lms

I have applied dependent visa on last September.still waiting.its in recieved stage only.anyone applied in September have got changed status?


----------



## Lms

Did youu get ur [email protected] sunshine


----------



## omio5288

krp9449 said:


> G'day mate,
> 
> Yes. If you buy health insurance when you are going to apply visa, then it's good.
> 
> I preferred BUPA OSHC. Because customer service is good n whatever you claim is in your account with a week.
> 
> You can enter any date but I prefer to buy the insurance 2 months later of lodgement date because it will take minimal 2 months to get visa. N suppose your visa take more time like 4/5 months, you can ask company to return the money because your wife is not here in that period.
> 
> As a proof , you can show them tickets and stamp in passport. They will refund you for the amount for perticular time of period .
> 
> I hope it will help you.


Hey mate, My wife got her visa after 9 months and now I've sent them an inquiry regarding the refund but they are telling me that they will only refund once visa is finishing or if I'm leaving Australia. But this is not supposed to happen, right? What should I do now? Just wondering if they're trying to trick me or not? Do you know anyone who received refund from BUPA in similar situation? Thanks!


----------



## Keithmel

Hi All,

I m new to this forum. I have applied for my 500 subsequent visa from india on 8th Jan 2019. I finished my medicals on Dec 13th 2018 but still there is no updates is there any 500 subsequent visas has been processed recently... i m so depressed


----------



## Keithmel

Lms said:


> Did youu get ur [email protected] sunshine


 did you get your visa


----------



## Keithmel

Are there any visa getting processed... has snyone got the grant recently


----------



## dc002

Hi, I am new to this forum.

I am currently studying in Adelaide, I came here in June 2018 on a student visa and got married in India in December 2018. Applied for my husband's student dependent visa in April 2019. Its been 4 months since and we haven't heard anything from the visa office. 
Status on the immi account says received and the current processing time as 15 to 53 days.

Is there anyone who has applied this year and has received a visa grant yet?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Keithmel

Hi what to see in immi account that 15 to 53 days is the processing time for student visa not for subsequent entrant...i have applied on jan 8th 2019 still no response


----------



## Sando

Hi
Did u get ur visa? And from where did u apply ?


----------



## dc002

Keithmel said:


> Hi what to see in immi account that 15 to 53 days is the processing time for student visa not for subsequent entrant...i have applied on jan 8th 2019 still no response


The processing time changes very month. I think the one that is mentioned on the immi account is for the subsequent entrant only.


----------



## dc002

Sumitaghotra said:


> Hlo, I am sumita from India. I am studying my masters program in Melbourne Australia. I have been here 8months and I applied my husband visa of subsequent entrant 6 months ago. But , still didn't get any response. How much time it will take nowadays. Because, I m soo frustrated here


Hi Sumita,

Did you get your grant yet? Also when did you apply for your husband's visa? And did you apply from India or Melbourne itself?

Thanks


----------



## dc002

Imrose said:


> I can certainly understand your frustration as I am in the same boat, waiting for more than 9 months.
> Just from my personal observation, the Australian embassy in New Delhi is the slowest in the entire world.


Hi, any update on your visa status?


----------



## dc002

Lms said:


> I have applied dependent visa on last September.still waiting.its in recieved stage only.anyone applied in September have got changed status?


Hi Lms, any update on your visa status?


----------



## Keithmel

Hi Sando, 

Nope still waiting to hear i applied from india n its been almost 9 months how long have u been waiting 

Thanks


----------



## Sando

Hi 
Applied last month. Its been some days. Hope you get ur visa soon. 
Thank you


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi dear. I am also in the same situation. I applied on 13 Dec. it's 9 month now fir 485x


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Did you get your visa. I Am waiting from 9 months. It's so frustrated for me. So depressed. Don't know what to do


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Did you get your visa. I Am waiting from 9 months. It's so frustrated for me. So depressed. Don't know what to do


----------



## Keithmel

Hi Karmjit,

Still there is no update but one of my friend applied in the month of may and she got the grant yesterday... dont get depressed soon u will get ur grant we will pray for u 

Thanks


----------



## Keithmel

Hi All,

Any grants??

Thanks


----------



## dc002

Keithmel said:


> Hi Karmjit,
> 
> Still there is no update but one of my friend applied in the month of may and she got the grant yesterday... dont get depressed soon u will get ur grant we will pray for u
> 
> Thanks


Hi Keithmel,

Where did your friend apply the visa from?

Thanks


----------



## Keithmel

Hi dc002,

She applied from india. We both applied through same migration agent

Thanks


----------



## Samir1247

Hi I applied 500 subsequent visa for my wife on 15th May from India..still no reply 
Any recent approvals?


----------



## Samir1247

Hi all,any recent updates regarding to 500 subsequent entrants visa...my agent told me it can take upto a year..hope it’s not true


----------



## Keithmel

Hi samir, 

Its been 9 months since i have applied still awating... one from my frnd applied in may she got her visa i checked with my agent they sd she is been married for 5years so she gt the visa soon

Thanks


----------



## Samir1247

Keithmel said:


> Hi samir,
> 
> Its been 9 months since i have applied still awating... one from my frnd applied in may she got her visa i checked with my agent they sd she is been married for 5years so she gt the visa soon
> 
> Thanks


 Do you have CO assigned in your case or is it just showing status as Received?


----------



## Keithmel

Its says received hw abt u


----------



## Samir1247

Yeah same for the past 3 months


----------



## Kukku

Hi..I had applied for visa for my husband in April.Its been four months.Does anyone has any news of how long it will take.


----------



## Samir1247

11-12 months waiting time


----------



## dc002

Kukku said:


> Hi..I had applied for visa for my husband in April.Its been four months.Does anyone has any news of how long it will take.


Hi Kukku,

Even I applied for my husbands visa in April. Where did you apply from.?

My agent is saying the current processing time is 6 to 9 months, earlier they said it was 5-6 months. Don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

dc002 said:


> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi..I had applied for visa for my husband in April.Its been four months.Does anyone has any news of how long it will take.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kukku,
> 
> Even I applied for my husbands visa in April. Where did you apply from.?
> 
> My agent is saying the current processing time is 6 to 9 months, earlier they said it was 5-6 months. Don't know what to believe anymore.
Click to expand...

Hi all,

Even I m in same situation. My hubby have applied dependent visa for myself and kid on April 2018.I have done with medical on may 2019,but still status is received only.

The processing time is 15-53 days which I expected update this week but no update ..

Kindly let me know whether I can apply visit visa or not at this point


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Bharathikarthik said:


> dc002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi..I had applied for visa for my husband in April.Its been four months.Does anyone has any news of how long it will take.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kukku,
> 
> Even I applied for my husbands visa in April. Where did you apply from.?
> 
> My agent is saying the current processing time is 6 to 9 months, earlier they said it was 5-6 months. Don't know what to believe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Even I m in same situation. My hubby have applied dependent visa for myself and kid on April 2018.I have done with medical on may 2019,but still status is received only.
> 
> The processing time is 15-53 days which I expected update this week but no update ..
> 
> Kindly let me know whether I can apply visit visa or not at this point
Click to expand...

Applied April 2019.. Not 2018


----------



## Kukku

Samir1247 said:


> 11-12 months waiting time


Omg that's tooo long....


----------



## Kukku

Bharathikarthik said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dc002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi..I had applied for visa for my husband in April.Its been four months.Does anyone has any news of how long it will take.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kukku,
> 
> Even I applied for my husbands visa in April. Where did you apply from.?
> 
> My agent is saying the current processing time is 6 to 9 months, earlier they said it was 5-6 months. Don't know what to believe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Even I m in same situation. My hubby have applied dependent visa for myself and kid on April 2018.I have done with medical on may 2019,but still status is received only.
> 
> The processing time is 15-53 days which I expected update this week but no update ..
> 
> Kindly let me know whether I can apply visit visa or not at this point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Applied April 2019.. Not 2018
Click to expand...

H

I applied from Kerala India..Applied in April 2019.. the wait is too long ..If anyone gets the visa do let us know.


----------



## Keithmel

Hi All,

Processing time of subsequent entrant is unknw just checked with the source they have 1000s of applications r piled up... if we get the visa before 31st of oct we are lucky coz after tat dey will only process student visa till feb... hard luck fingers crossed 

Thanks


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Processing time of subsequent entrant is unknw just checked with the source they have 1000s of applications r piled up... if we get the visa before 31st of oct we are lucky coz after tat dey will only process student visa till feb... hard luck fingers crossed
> 
> Thanks


Oh hope v all get visa before October.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Kukku said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dc002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi..I had applied for visa for my husband in April.Its been four months.Does anyone has any news of how long it will take.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kukku,
> 
> Even I applied for my husbands visa in April. Where did you apply from.?
> 
> My agent is saying the current processing time is 6 to 9 months, earlier they said it was 5-6 months. Don't know what to believe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Even I m in same situation. My hubby have applied dependent visa for myself and kid on April 2018.I have done with medical on may 2019,but still status is received only.
> 
> The processing time is 15-53 days which I expected update this week but no update ..
> 
> Kindly let me know whether I can apply visit visa or not at this point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Applied April 2019.. Not 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> H
> 
> I applied from Kerala India..Applied in April 2019.. the wait is too long ..If anyone gets the visa do let us know.
Click to expand...

Sure..yes the wait is too long any could commit for any other work..no way othsn than waiting..let see.


----------



## Kukku

Ooomg yaaa..hopefully....do let us know if any of u get the visa


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Sure.. ..plz share any updates u get


----------



## Keithmel

Hi Guys, 

500 subsequent which is applied in September 2018 are getting processed now as per the source recently married visas are not touched u should b married for atleast 5 years n who ever applied in November 2018 can expect


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 500 subsequent which is applied in September 2018 are getting processed now as per the source recently married visas are not touched u should b married for atleast 5 years n who ever applied in November 2018 can expect


Hi ,thanks for update..so can expect visa in next month end..


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel,wen did u applied


----------



## Keithmel

Hi,

I applied for my visa on jan 8th 2019

Thanks


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for my visa on jan 8th 2019
> 
> Thanks


OK.I have applied April 23 2019..then probably u get processing before..


----------



## Keithmel

Hi,

Hope so but i pray for everyone to get their visa.. its not easy after getting married and staying far away... Hope everyone will get our visas soon

Thanks


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope so but i pray for everyone to get their visa.. its not easy after getting married and staying far away... Hope everyone will get our visas soon
> 
> Thanks


Yes ..stay confident ...all happens on time..


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Yesterday my global processing time has updated 15-53days ..status remains as received ..do any body have similar update!


----------



## Keithmel

That changes every month

Thanks


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Oh OK ...wats ur processing time


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Kukku said:


> Ooomg yaaa..hopefully....do let us know if any of u get the visa


Hi do you have any update


----------



## Samir1247

Keithmel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Processing time of subsequent entrant is unknw just checked with the source they have 1000s of applications r piled up... if we get the visa before 31st of oct we are lucky coz after tat dey will only process student visa till feb... hard luck fingers crossed
> 
> Thanks


How do you know?from migration agent or immigration


----------



## Keithmel

Got tat news frm immigration


----------



## Kukku

Hi do you have any update[/QUOTE]

No still waiting. We are actually married for only 1yr and 4months..We applied on April 2nd 2019,medical done on April 11th...No news still...If its like 5years then I dnt tink we will be getting the visa soon..


----------



## Kukku

Keithmel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 500 subsequent which is applied in September 2018 are getting processed now as per the source recently married visas are not touched u should b married for atleast 5 years n who ever applied in November 2018 can expect


Omg if that's the time frame then they have been waiting for almost 1 year..thats a lot of time..I am just only half way through then..So no point in hoping for it any time soon right&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Kukku said:


> Hi do you have any update


No still waiting. We are actually married for only 1yr and 4months..We applied on April 2nd 2019,medical done on April 11th...No news still...If its like 5years then I dnt tink we will be getting the visa soon..[/QUOTE]

Oh don't worry,just wait n until that concentrate on other work ...else v get stressed ..things will b done wen time comes..


----------



## Sando

One of my friends got married in December 2018. Her husband applied her visa in march from Australia, and she got her visa in end of june. Now she is Australia


----------



## Sando

If its like 5 years marriage then how she got visa


----------



## Keithmel

Hi Sando,

I m nt contradicting things wat information i gt i shared in d forum so dont take me wrong by posting wat i knw... check wid ur wat visa she gone tat will b usefull 

Thsnks


----------



## Keithmel

Sando,

This forum we are talking about student dependant visa tat is sub class 500

Thanks


----------



## Jennifer decosta

*500 subsequent entrant dependent visa*

Hii guys,
I applied subsequent enterent visa on October 2018. Still I haven't got.its almost 11month now..u guys told that d current processing time is 11-12 month.but I don't know when I get d visa.


----------



## Kukku

Jennifer decosta said:


> Hii guys,
> I applied subsequent enterent visa on October 2018. Still I haven't got.its almost 11month now..u guys told that d current processing time is 11-12 month.but I don't know when I get d visa.


Let's hope .u have done enough of wait already..Any time soon you will get the visa I hope


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Jennifer decosta said:


> Hii guys,
> I applied subsequent enterent visa on October 2018. Still I haven't got.its almost 11month now..u guys told that d current processing time is 11-12 month.but I don't know when I get d visa.


What's ur status ?


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Sando said:


> One of my friends got married in December 2018. Her husband applied her visa in march from Australia, and she got her visa in end of june. Now she is Australia


So lucky.. Her hubby may b doing PhD ?


----------



## Jennifer decosta

Status shows received and still its 15-53 days processing tym from July onwards.not yet changed.


----------



## Keithmel

Jennifer decosta said:


> Status shows received and still its 15-53 days processing tym from July onwards.not yet changed.


 where did you apply from


----------



## Sando

I know about which visa u r waiting also she went on this visa only.


----------



## Sando

Keithmel said:


> Hi Sando,
> 
> I m nt contradicting things wat information i gt i shared in d forum so dont take me wrong by posting wat i knw... check wid ur wat visa she gone tat will b usefull
> 
> Thsnks


Hey 
I am also sharing information. Didn't mean to hurt you dear.


----------



## Sando

Bharathikarthik said:


> Sando said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends got married in December 2018. Her husband applied her visa in march from Australia, and she got her visa in end of june. Now she is Australia
> 
> 
> 
> So lucky.. Her hubby may b doing PhD ?
Click to expand...

Yes dear. Hope you get ur visa soon


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Sando said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sando said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends got married in December 2018. Her husband applied her visa in march from Australia, and she got her visa in end of june. Now she is Australia
> 
> 
> 
> So lucky.. Her hubby may b doing PhD ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes dear. Hope you get ur visa soon
Click to expand...

Thank you.for PhD ,they process quick.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Jennifer decosta said:


> Status shows received and still its 15-53 days processing tym from July onwards.not yet changed.


Same as you my status n time...that means co have not yet review our file ?


----------



## Jennifer decosta

Yes..dear...


----------



## Pranavi

Hello Guys,

I've applied for my husband's student subsequent entrant (subclass 500) visa on 28th September 2018 from Sydney and It's been 11 months till date. We've received the medical request on 27th June 2019 and submitted on 2nd July 2019. Current status shows further assessment and its been 2 months after the submission of medical request. Our patience levels are saturated and we both are very very frustrated with the processing time. I hope he gets his visa soon. Good luck to you guys and please be patient.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Pranavi said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I've applied for my husband's student subsequent entrant (subclass 500) visa on 28th September 2018 from Sydney and It's been 11 months till date. We've received the medical request on 27th June 2019 and submitted on 2nd July 2019. Current status shows further assessment and its been 2 months after the submission of medical request. Our patience levels are saturated and we both are very very frustrated with the processing time. I hope he gets his visa soon. Good luck to you guys and please be patient.


Oh. Yes soon u will get ur visa..thanks for sharing ur experience..its all most 1yr going to b....hmm learning to b patient ..

For me, medical requested next day of application submitted.. I submitted medical for me n kid on may 15 2019...but still status as received..


----------



## Samir1247

I called the immigration today and they said current processing time is 6-8 months ..don’t know what to believe


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Samir1247 said:


> I called the immigration today and they said current processing time is 6-8 months ..don't know what to believe


Can v apply visitor visa while 500 visa is progress..?


----------



## Keithmel

Hi,

Did u go through an agent

Thanks


----------



## Keithmel

Samir1247 said:


> I called the immigration today and they said current processing time is 6-8 months ..don't know what to believe


 samir did u call vfs or high commission


----------



## Keithmel

Bharathikarthik said:


> Samir1247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called the immigration today and they said current processing time is 6-8 months ..don't know what to believe
> 
> 
> 
> Can v apply visitor visa while 500 visa is progress..?
Click to expand...

There are high chances of ur visitor's visa getting cancelled n if its cancelled u will have lot of issues in bridging visa or applying for pr


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did u go through an agent
> 
> Thanks


No.my husband applied directly in immi site.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samir1247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called the immigration today and they said current processing time is 6-8 months ..don't know what to believe
> 
> 
> 
> Can v apply visitor visa while 500 visa is progress..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are high chances of ur visitor's visa getting cancelled n if its cancelled u will have lot of issues in bridging visa or applying for pr
Click to expand...

Oh OK k.thanks for info.hmmm I didn't apply but thought of that but felt not necessary...


----------



## Samir1247

Bharathikarthik said:


> Can v apply visitor visa while 500 visa is progress..?


I am not too sure on that


----------



## Samir1247

Keithmel said:


> samir did u call vfs or high commission


I called Visa and Citizenship Enquiries number Australian high comission delhi


----------



## Keithmel

Samir1247 said:


> Keithmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> samir did u call vfs or high commission
> 
> 
> 
> I called Visa and Citizenship Enquiries number Australian high
> 
> Ok buddy
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Kukku

Bharathikarthik said:


> Pranavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I've applied for my husband's student subsequent entrant (subclass 500) visa on 28th September 2018 from Sydney and It's been 11 months till date. We've received the medical request on 27th June 2019 and submitted on 2nd July 2019. Current status shows further assessment and its been 2 months after the submission of medical request. Our patience levels are saturated and we both are very very frustrated with the processing time. I hope he gets his visa soon. Good luck to you guys and please be patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Yes soon u will get ur visa..thanks for sharing ur experience..its all most 1yr going to b....hmm learning to b patient ..
> 
> For me, medical requested next day of application submitted.. I submitted medical for me n kid on may 15 2019...but still status as received..
Click to expand...

Wow....hats of to u...even for medical u had to wait long time...There are really testing the limits..


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Oh I thought that medical will be generated immediate for all after submitting application.hmm but still no update on status ...really challenging time


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Processing time has upodated as 24-45days...anybody got the sama as that??


----------



## Jennifer decosta

Yes..my status has also changed...same like urs. 24- 45 days.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Jennifer decosta said:


> Yes..my status has also changed...same like urs. 24- 45 days.


OK thanks.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Sunshine123 said:


> baggaanchal said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did u applied?
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my spouse's visa on 24th July, last year ... And still waiting for it. Dont know when they will give us or not
Click to expand...

Hi have u got visa??


----------



## Samir1247

The global processing times has changed to 24 and 45 days..


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Samir1247 said:


> The global processing times has changed to 24 and 45 days..


Yes,hope v all get visa this month


----------



## Samir1247

Bharathikarthik said:


> Processing time has upodated as 24-45days...anybody got the sama as that??


Do you see the processing times in your immiaccount? Bcoz somehow mine is missing since I lodged it..


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Samir1247 said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Processing time has upodated as 24-45days...anybody got the sama as that??
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the processing times in your immiaccount? Bcoz somehow mine is missing since I lodged it..
Click to expand...

Yes I can see in my account ...


----------



## Bharathikarthik

How come urs missing


----------



## Vinayagam

Hi everyone. I have lodged my visa on 18th of April 2019, my wife is doing her PhD in Sydney. We've lodged my visa with the help of a MARA agent in Sydney. Earlier it was showing 77 days to 5 months in Processing time. From today it's showing 59 days to 5 months. I don't know how long we have to wait to know the visa result.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Vinayagam said:


> Hi everyone. I have lodged my visa on 18th of April 2019, my wife is doing her PhD in Sydney. We've lodged my visa with the help of a MARA agent in Sydney. Earlier it was showing 77 days to 5 months in Processing time. From today it's showing 59 days to 5 months. I don't know how long we have to wait to know the visa result.


Hi .,have u done with medical??


----------



## Vinayagam

Bharathikarthik said:


> Vinayagam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I have lodged my visa on 18th of April 2019, my wife is doing her PhD in Sydney. We've lodged my visa with the help of a MARA agent in Sydney. Earlier it was showing 77 days to 5 months in Processing time. From today it's showing 59 days to 5 months. I don't know how long we have to wait to know the visa result.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi .,have u done with medical??
Click to expand...

Yes i did my Medical check up on 23rd April 2019.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Vinayagam said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vinayagam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I have lodged my visa on 18th of April 2019, my wife is doing her PhD in Sydney. We've lodged my visa with the help of a MARA agent in Sydney. Earlier it was showing 77 days to 5 months in Processing time. From today it's showing 59 days to 5 months. I don't know how long we have to wait to know the visa result.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi .,have u done with medical??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i did my Medical check up on 23rd April 2019.
Click to expand...

That's good ,then have to wait until they process.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

6-8 months is processing time..


----------



## Vinayagam

Bharathikarthik said:


> 6-8 months is processing time..


 in some cases they have granted the visa in 3 months from the date of lodging.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Vinayagam said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6-8 months is processing time..
> 
> 
> 
> in some cases they have granted the visa in 3 months from the date of lodging.
Click to expand...

Ya but only few ..mostly many still waiting..we can't help..


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Last yr, in September ,thy have issued grant for many applications... So just hope for the best..


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Processing time of subsequent entrant is unknw just checked with the source they have 1000s of applications r piled up... if we get the visa before 31st of oct we are lucky coz after tat dey will only process student visa till feb... hard luck fingers crossed
> 
> Thanks


Any updates??


----------



## Keithmel

Hi 

No updates as of now fingers crossed still waiting

Thanks


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Hi
> 
> No updates as of now fingers crossed still waiting
> 
> Thanks


OK. Thanks


----------



## Samir1247

Bharathikarthik said:


> How come urs missing


Not sure I never had it from the beginning ..I will ask my migration agent if he knows anything about it


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Samir1247 said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come urs missing
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I never had it from the beginning ..I will ask my migration agent if he knows anything about it
Click to expand...

OK..thats not issue..


----------



## Keithmel

Samir1247 said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come urs missing
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I never had it from the beginning ..I will ask my migration agent if he knows anything about it
Click to expand...

 samir did u go through an agent or u filed ur paper works through immi


----------



## Samir1247

Keithmel said:


> samir did u go through an agent or u filed ur paper works through immi


I applied through an agent


----------



## Keithmel

Samir1247 said:


> Keithmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> samir did u go through an agent or u filed ur paper works through immi
> 
> 
> 
> I applied through an agent
Click to expand...

 How are you checking through immi account.. Even i applied through an agent but i m nt able to check

Thanks


----------



## Samir1247

Keithmel said:


> How are you checking through immi account.. Even i applied through an agent but i m nt able to check
> 
> Thanks


Ask your agent to share the application file to your immiaccount..it's very simple you can import application from any account


----------



## Keithmel

Samir1247 said:


> Keithmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you checking through immi account.. Even i applied through an agent but i m nt able to check
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Ask your agent to share the application file to your immiaccount..it's very simple you can import application from any account
Click to expand...

 oooh thank you for tat do i have to create a immi account and how will dey do it


----------



## Samir1247

Keithmel said:


> oooh thank you for tat do i have to create a immi account and how will dey do it


Yeah you need to create one and give it to them and ask to share it with you or import to your account..


----------



## Kukku

Guys hopefully a miracle will happen and all of us will get our visas this month..So please if any of you get it amidst the happiness don't forget to let us know...So that we all have some hope ..


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Kukku said:


> Guys hopefully a miracle will happen and all of us will get our visas this month..So please if any of you get it amidst the happiness don't forget to let us know...So that we all have some hope ..


Yes sure..keep update here...I am hoping this month..


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Any updates?


----------



## Keithmel

Hi, 

Any grants for those who applied in nov r dec 2018

Thanks


----------



## Samir1247

No updates so far from me


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Very difficult situation hmm ...no way than waiting


----------



## Rdhillon

I have applied dependent visa for my husband on October 2018 but still no updates.... What is the processing time????


----------



## Keithmel

Rdhillon said:


> I have applied dependent visa for my husband on October 2018 but still no updates.... What is the processing time????


 ooh my god when he completed his medicals


----------



## Rdhillon

Not done medical yet. 😪😪


----------



## Kukku

Rdhillon said:


> Not done medical yet. &#128554;&#128554;


What even after a year no medicals...omg


----------



## Keithmel

Rdhillon said:


> Not done medical yet. &#128554;&#128554;


 Ooh my god y so long its taking


----------



## Samir1247

Rdhillon said:


> Not done medical yet. &#128554;&#128554;


In my opinion that can't be right..you should contact them


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Rdhillon said:


> Not done medical yet. &#128554;&#128554;


Didn't ur agent suggest why medical not done still?


----------



## Bharathikarthik

They don't give importance for subsequent visa ,rather keep processing other category...very slow


----------



## Keithmel

Bharathikarthik said:


> They don't give importance for subsequent visa ,rather keep processing other category...very slow


 True coz we are not bringing revenue to the country


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't give importance for subsequent visa ,rather keep processing other category...very slow
> 
> 
> 
> True coz we are not bringing revenue to the country
Click to expand...

Yes, v need to get visa along with student submission, else its very long wait...my hubby is going to complete master this year,Dont kno before that I get visa...


----------



## Vinayagam

Bharathikarthik said:


> Keithmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't give importance for subsequent visa ,rather keep processing other category...very slow
> 
> 
> 
> True coz we are not bringing revenue to the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, v need to get visa along with student submission, else its very long wait...my hubby is going to complete master this year,Dont kno before that I get visa...
Click to expand...

 To get the subsequent entrant visa, the student visa holder must have at least 12 months of visa . You said, your hubby is going to complete his master's this year. When ? 2019 or 2020 ?


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Vinayagam said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keithmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't give importance for subsequent visa ,rather keep processing other category...very slow
> 
> 
> 
> True coz we are not bringing revenue to the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, v need to get visa along with student submission, else its very long wait...my hubby is going to complete master this year,Dont kno before that I get visa...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get the subsequent entrant visa, the student visa holder must have at least 12 months of visa . You said, your hubby is going to complete his master's this year. When ? 2019 or 2020 ?
Click to expand...

2019 but visa till mar next yr there..


----------



## Bharathikarthik

How long 485 visa process takes to grant?


----------



## Keithmel

Bharathikarthik said:


> How long 485 visa process takes to grant?


 i heard max three months


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long 485 visa process takes to grant?
> 
> 
> 
> i heard max three months
Click to expand...

Really that's better ...at least that's not like 500 visa process... Hmm thanks


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Any updates or grant for others??


----------



## Keithmel

Bharathikarthik said:


> Any updates or grant for others??


 No updates another week is gone


----------



## Kukku

Keithmel said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates or grant for others??
> 
> 
> 
> No updates another week is gone
Click to expand...

Not me&#128547;&#128547;


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Oh my god..OK ..


----------



## Vinayagam

Ernie said:


> Subsequent Entrant 500 Visa
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> I am a full-time PhD candidate in Australia and my partner is in my home country and. We got married recently and I lodged a subsequent entrant 500 visa for her.
> I was single when I applied for my student visa so I could not include my partner's name on my application. I provided our marriage cert, our wedding photos and other supporting documents. However, the CO denied the visa based on the following reasons:
> I. We failed to provide evidence of an ongoing relationship or correspondence prior to or since our marriage. Therefore, he/she unable to assess the genuineness of our marriage.
> 2. We failed to provide evidence of joint property ownership or lease agreement.
> 
> 3. He/she noted that I declared her name on my student visa application. This is not true as I indicated it above.
> 
> To be honest, I found these reasons as mean because they did not give me right to review or appeal.
> 
> I spoke to a staff member at DIBP and she suggested that I should inform the DIBP about my marriage and then submit a combined fresh student visa application instead of subsequent entrant as my original student visa application does not have my partner's name.
> 
> I would like to enquire if anyone on this platform has experienced such situation or have knowledge about it. If yes, how did you address it?
> 
> Sorry for such long essay and thanks for reading it. Hope to hear from you.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ernie.


Hi Ernie, I'm sorry that, your partner's Subsequent entrant visa has been rejected. May I know, When did you apply ? How long you had to wait to know the visa result ? I've lodged my visa on April 18 2019. It's been nearly 5 months. Still No updates.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Guys ,only student visa has given processing now..very tough for subsequent visa process to expect...


----------



## Kukku

I came to know a person who applied for dependent visa in Jan 2019. She had applied for her husband and 1 year old daughter..They received their visa last week I met them today.They applied from India. She is in Melbourne for Masters program


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Kukku said:


> I came to know a person who applied for dependent visa in Jan 2019. She had applied for her husband and 1 year old daughter..They received their visa last week I met them today.They applied from India. She is in Melbourne for Masters program


Oh that's great..so they considering subsequent type now..good


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates or grant for others??
> 
> 
> 
> No updates another week is gone
Click to expand...

Hi you have applied in jan na, as kukku said,ppl applied in Jan this year are getting.. Hope you are on track..


----------



## Kukku

Hopefully..


----------



## Keithmel

Bharathikarthik said:


> Keithmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates or grant for others??
> 
> 
> 
> No updates another week is gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi you have applied in jan na, as kukku said,ppl applied in Jan this year are getting.. Hope you are on track..
Click to expand...

 hope fully but thank you guys tat brings some smile on face


----------



## Keithmel

Kukku said:


> I came to know a person who applied for dependent visa in Jan 2019. She had applied for her husband and 1 year old daughter..They received their visa last week I met them today.They applied from India. She is in Melbourne for Masters program


 any idea when dey applied


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keithmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates or grant for others??
> 
> 
> 
> No updates another week is gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi you have applied in jan na, as kukku said,ppl applied in Jan this year are getting.. Hope you are on track..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hope fully but thank you guys tat brings some smile on face
Click to expand...

Did you applied through agent or directly on immi?


----------



## Keithmel

Applied through an agent


----------



## Kukku

Keithmel said:


> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came to know a person who applied for dependent visa in Jan 2019. She had applied for her husband and 1 year old daughter..They received their visa last week I met them today.They applied from India. She is in Melbourne for Masters program
> 
> 
> 
> any idea when dey applied
Click to expand...

They applied in January 2019..exact date I have no idea.


----------



## Keithmel

Kukku said:


> Keithmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came to know a person who applied for dependent visa in Jan 2019. She had applied for her husband and 1 year old daughter..They received their visa last week I met them today.They applied from India. She is in Melbourne for Masters program
> 
> 
> 
> any idea when dey applied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They applied in January 2019..exact date I have no idea.
Click to expand...

 ok kukku thanks for the info i applied on 8th Jan


----------



## Kukku

Ooo may be soon keithmel...I just met her once ...Not so close ..so I don't know the date exactly...May be she got fast because of the daughter....


----------



## Fred1000

Hello all, I am new here, my wife is on student visa 500 since may, 2019., we got married in 2011 blessed with two kids. I am about to apply for dependant visa for our kids and myself. I am into Agro business, registered with TCC. What other documents and best time to push in our application? Thanks.


----------



## Vinayagam

An agent has posted in their FB page that, his client has been granted Student subsequent entrant visa (500) on August 16. So, I asked them when did they lodge their visa . I've got a reply from the Agent that, his client's visa was lodged in the month of January 2019. I think, they're processing out the visa application which were lodged in the month of January 2019. I'm just guessing.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Vinayagam said:


> An agent has posted in their FB page that, his client has been granted Student subsequent entrant visa (500) on August 16. So, I asked them when did they lodge their visa . I've got a reply from the Agent that, his client's visa was lodged in the month of January 2019. I think, they're processing out the visa application which were lodged in the month of January 2019. I'm just guessing.


Really that's great....hope they process for all of us by next month..


----------



## Dhurba

Hi guys,

I was trying to find the form for the 500 subsequent entrant dependent visa I could not find it any where. Can anybody provide me the form. I wanted to access the form without opening an immi account. 
Any help would be highly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Vinayagam

Dhurba said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was trying to find the form for the 500 subsequent entrant dependent visa I could not find it any where. Can anybody provide me the form. I wanted to access the form without opening an immi account.
> Any help would be highly appreciated
> Thanks


 I don't think it's possible to know without opening an immi account.


----------



## Vinayagam

Bharathikarthik said:


> Vinayagam said:
> 
> 
> 
> An agent has posted in their FB page that, his client has been granted Student subsequent entrant visa (500) on August 16. So, I asked them when did they lodge their visa . I've got a reply from the Agent that, his client's visa was lodged in the month of January 2019. I think, they're processing out the visa application which were lodged in the month of January 2019. I'm just guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> Really that's great....hope they process for all of us by next month..
Click to expand...

 I hope so.


----------



## Keithmel

Vinayagam said:


> An agent has posted in their FB page that, his client has been granted Student subsequent entrant visa (500) on August 16. So, I asked them when did they lodge their visa . I've got a reply from the Agent that, his client's visa was lodged in the month of January 2019. I think, they're processing out the visa application which were lodged in the month of January 2019. I'm just guessing.


 is aug 16 or sep 16


----------



## Kukku

Fred1000 said:


> Hello all, I am new here, my wife is on student visa 500 since may, 2019., we got married in 2011 blessed with two kids. I am about to apply for dependant visa for our kids and myself. I am into Agro business, registered with TCC. What other documents and best time to push in our application? Thanks.


It's been almost 6, 7 months for most of us here in this group. All the best with ur application..


----------



## Vinayagam

Keithmel said:


> Vinayagam said:
> 
> 
> 
> An agent has posted in their FB page that, his client has been granted Student subsequent entrant visa (500) on August 16. So, I asked them when did they lodge their visa . I've got a reply from the Agent that, his client's visa was lodged in the month of January 2019. I think, they're processing out the visa application which were lodged in the month of January 2019. I'm just guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> is aug 16 or sep 16
Click to expand...

 August 16 2019.


----------



## Keithmel

Hi Group mates,

Any grants dis week

Thanks


----------



## Kukku

Not yet for me


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Not yet..status as received nly


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Guys any updates from ur side..


----------



## Samir1247

Nothing yet


----------



## Jennifer decosta

Not yet...in my case ,its going to be one year on October 10th. But d status is still received only


----------



## Jennifer decosta

I applied for both me and my daughter.but not get it.😔


----------



## Keithmel

Jennifer decosta said:


> Not yet...in my case ,its going to be one year on October 10th. But d status is still received only


 When u did your medicals


----------



## Kukku

Jennifer decosta said:


> Not yet...in my case ,its going to be one year on October 10th. But d status is still received
> 
> What about your medicals


----------



## Kukku

Has anyone's processing time changes?


----------



## Jennifer decosta

We have submitted our medicals on that day itself. On oct.10th


----------



## Samir1247

Jennifer decosta said:


> We have submitted our medicals on that day itself. On oct.10th


Someone posted on social media today October 2nd getting grants...so hopefully you should get it soon


----------



## Jennifer decosta

Is it true?.. that's sound cool.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Samir1247 said:


> Jennifer decosta said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have submitted our medicals on that day itself. On oct.10th
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted on social media today October 2nd getting grants...so hopefully you should get it soon
Click to expand...

Hi you mean they process for all or how is that


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Jennifer decosta said:


> Is it true?.. that's sound cool.


I pray for u to get us visa soon as possible..


----------



## Samir1247

Bharathikarthik said:


> Hi you mean they process for all or how is that


I think two applicants got it from the same date I cannot confirm though if the post was legit


----------



## Vinayagam

Hi guys. Does anyone's processing time has been changed ? My processing time is changed from today. Earlier it was 59 days to 5 months. From today it's showing 56 days to 6 months. It's getting delayed. I don't understand why they're taking so much time.


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Ya processing time has updated...


----------



## Kukku

Has it increased or decreased?


----------



## Vinayagam

It has increased from 5 months to 6 months.


----------



## Sajeen923

My dependent visa got rejected
Now what should I do
Can I apply visit visa??
Any suggestions


----------



## Samir1247

Sajeen923 said:


> My dependent visa got rejected
> Now what should I do
> Can I apply visit visa??
> Any suggestions


What was the reason and when did you apply? Either way I would not suggest visitor visa,consult a migration agent for the best advice


----------



## Vinayagam

Sajeen923 said:


> My dependent visa got rejected
> Now what should I do
> Can I apply visit visa??
> Any suggestions


 May I know what's the reason for your rejection? What did they mention? When did you apply ?


----------



## Sajeen923

I may not return my country
I applied in Oct 3
After 1 year of waiting
Got rejected


----------



## Samir1247

Sajeen923 said:


> I may not return my country
> I applied in Oct 3
> After 1 year of waiting
> Got rejected


Sad to hear sajeen,that's really frustrating ..have you applied through a migration agent?


----------



## Vinayagam

Sajeen923 said:


> I may not return my country
> I applied in Oct 3
> After 1 year of waiting
> Got rejected


 I'm sorry . Sad to hear that. Better consult a Migration agent. Did you attach a valid documents to prove yourself that you won't stay in their country?


----------



## Sajeen923

Yeah I have applied through agent
I have provided everything that agent ask me to do but don't know why I got rejected


----------



## Jennifer decosta

Sad to here that... what's d reason? Didn't they tell anything about the rejection?


----------



## Kukku

That's sad...Sorry....Hey if u don't mind can u tell us the details..When did u apply..where did u apply from..How long where you married..When did u get your rejection letter..I am really sorry for asking this..Most here has been waiting for a minimum for 7 months now for news..No idea what to expect that's why I asked...

If the student in Australia could apply for u onshore I think that will be better..


----------



## Kukku

Sajeen923 said:


> Yeah I have applied through agent
> I have provided everything that agent ask me to do but don't know why I got rejected


What was the reason


----------



## Sajeen923

We have been married for almost 2 years now
Reason I might not return to my country


----------



## Kukku

That's a bad. What did your agent say


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Kukku said:


> Has it increased or decreased?


Its 29-42days but I run think that thy mean it


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Sajeen923 said:


> I may not return my country
> I applied in Oct 3
> After 1 year of waiting
> Got rejected


Sorry to hear this,but dun feel sad ,still u can apply for 485 along with ur husband application..


----------



## Keithmel

Hi All,

I reached out to a solicitor and i am going to fight against my case... aussies wants students coz dey r getting easy 45k AUD from one student... i am going to tel them to have a check if some is married or going to get married in future their application is invalid so tat we dont have to go through this non sense

Filed my case 

Thanks


----------



## Samir1247

Keithmel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I reached out to a solicitor and i am going to fight against my case... aussies wants students coz dey r getting easy 45k AUD from one student... i am going to tel them to have a check if some is married or going to get married in future their application is invalid so tat we dont have to go through this non sense
> 
> Filed my case
> 
> Thanks


Have they already processed your application ?


----------



## Kukku

Keithmel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I reached out to a solicitor and i am going to fight against my case... aussies wants students coz dey r getting easy 45k AUD from one student... i am going to tel them to have a check if some is married or going to get married in future their application is invalid so tat we dont have to go through this non sense
> 
> Filed my case
> 
> Thanks


Hi...could explain this..I am sorry..don't know how to file ND all..thats
why


----------



## Kukku

I meant could you explain a bit more.thanks


----------



## Keithmel

Hi All,

To explain more i filed a complaint against high commission saying not approve student visa who is married or going to get married in the course of study... so tat we have to dont go through this depression and we have to invest so.much of money and they take us for granted.. tats y i took it up either they have fasten the process or dont give grant for student visa 

Thanks


----------



## Keithmel

Hi,

I am not asking them to grant visa but atleast they can respond to our application whether its granted or rejected

Thanks


----------



## Kukku

Oo wow...that's a bold move..could tell the step and the cost to get a solicitor


----------



## Samir1247

Keithmel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not asking them to grant visa but atleast they can respond to our application whether its granted or rejected
> 
> Thanks


Thank you for sharing, I hope the outcome favours you..don't forget to give us any updates thanks


----------



## Keithmel

Kukku said:


> Oo wow...that's a bold move..could tell the step and the cost to get a solicitor


 My wife's family and she sits in the panel for immigration law.. We are paying big money but not fair from thier end... initially dey sd 6 months tats fair enough but v been waiting for almost 10 months and we are not getting proper response tats wat irritate us more.. she is filing a case tomorrow hopefully dey should respond in 7 days.. will keep the group updated

Thanks


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not asking them to grant visa but atleast they can respond to our application whether its granted or rejected
> 
> Thanks


Yes,that's all wat v expected..ppl are living with fake expectation that this month thy process like that..


----------



## Kukku

All the best from all of us....Hope it will end all our sufferings.


----------



## Sajeen923

Do we have to write SOP for partner visa??


----------



## Sajeen923

Everyone is saying you have to write strong SOP but my agency didn't say anything to me
And I didn't write SOP in previous application


----------



## Keithmel

Sajeen923 said:


> Do we have to write SOP for partner visa??


 yes you have to write

Thanks


----------



## Sajeen923

But my agency didn't recommend that maybe be the reason I got refused
Can you give me a hint how should I start??
It will be really Helpful?


----------



## Keithmel

Sajeen923 said:


> But my agency didn't recommend that maybe be the reason I got refused
> Can you give me a hint how should I start??
> It will be really Helpful?


 sure, let me check whether i have my sop or the agent gave me one sample


----------



## Sajeen923

Okay I am waiting
Will be great help


----------



## Keithmel

Can i have your email address please i m not able to attach the sample letter


----------



## Sajeen923

[email protected]


----------



## Sajeen923

Thank you so much
Waiting for your mail


----------



## Keithmel

Sajeen923 said:


> [email protected]


 i have sent you the sample sop please check and confirm


----------



## Kukku

Like whoever is studying write the Sop or the partner writing?


----------



## Samir1247

Anyone know anything about fast track dependant visa ,it’s been on the social media for a while not sure what exactly is that


----------



## Keithmel

Samir1247 said:


> Anyone know anything about fast track dependant visa ,it's been on the social media for a while not sure what exactly is that


 please dont trust those fast track visa agenr before u could apply please check whether the agent is registered with MARA... if please ask their mara number and verify


----------



## Samir1247

Keithmel said:


> please dont trust those fast track visa agenr before u could apply please check whether the agent is registered with MARA... if please ask their mara number and verify


Thanks for the info


----------



## Joycieline

Kukku said:


> Like whoever is studying write the Sop or the partner writing?


 pls I need answer to this


----------



## Joycieline

Keithmel said:


> Can i have your email address please i m not able to attach the sample letter


 please can you send to me as well?&#128591;


----------



## Vinayagam

Sajeen923 said:


> Everyone is saying you have to write strong SOP but my agency didn't say anything to me
> And I didn't write SOP in previous application


 Sop is for those who apply for Student visa. But, you have applied for Student subsequent entrant visa (500) right? For this, we have to give GTE(Genuine temporary entrant) .


----------



## Keithmel

Vinayagam said:


> Sajeen923 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is saying you have to write strong SOP but my agency didn't say anything to me
> And I didn't write SOP in previous application
> 
> 
> 
> Sop is for those who apply for Student visa. But, you have applied for Student subsequent entrant visa (500) right? For this, we have to give GTE(Genuine temporary entrant) .
Click to expand...

 Well been informed tat subsequent entrant also should write sop


----------



## Keithmel

Joycieline said:


> Keithmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can i have your email address please i m not able to attach the sample letter
> 
> 
> 
> please can you send to me as well?&#128591;
Click to expand...

 sure i can forward it


----------



## Joycieline

Keithmel said:


> Joycieline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keithmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can i have your email address please i m not able to attach the sample letter
> 
> 
> 
> please can you send to me as well?&#128591;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure i can forward it
Click to expand...

. Thank you [email protected]


----------



## Kukku

Keithmel said:


> Vinayagam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sajeen923 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is saying you have to write strong SOP but my agency didn't say anything to me
> And I didn't write SOP in previous application
> 
> 
> 
> Sop is for those who apply for Student visa. But, you have applied for Student subsequent entrant visa (500) right? For this, we have to give GTE(Genuine temporary entrant) .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well been informed tat subsequent entrant also should write sop
Click to expand...

Shit v haven't done dat.


----------



## Kukku

Keithmel said:


> Joycieline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keithmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can i have your email address please i m not able to attach the sample letter
> 
> 
> 
> please can you send to me as well?&#128591;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure i can forward it
Click to expand...

For Me tooo [email protected]


----------



## Keithmel

Hi Both,

I have sent the sample sop to your respective email. Please check n confirm

Thanks


----------



## Joycieline

Keithmel said:


> Hi Both,
> 
> I have sent the sample sop to your respective email. Please check n confirm
> 
> Thanks


 thank you very much


----------



## Kukku

Keithmel said:


> Hi Both,
> 
> I have sent the sample sop to your respective email. Please check n confirm
> 
> Thanks


Got it &#128077; thanks


----------



## Jennifer decosta

Hii...everyone...is there any information about visa? Does anyone get d visa?


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Jennifer decosta said:


> Hii...everyone...is there any information about visa? Does anyone get d visa?


No progress till now..


----------



## Kukku

Nothing..still waiting


----------



## Kukku

Keithmel said:


> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oo wow...that's a bold move..could tell the step and the cost to get a solicitor
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's family and she sits in the panel for immigration law.. We are paying big money but not fair from thier end... initially dey sd 6 months tats fair enough but v been waiting for almost 10 months and we are not getting proper response tats wat irritate us more.. she is filing a case tomorrow hopefully dey should respond in 7 days.. will keep the group updated
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Any news..


----------



## Kukku

Guys do u have any suggestions about applying for visiting visa while we wait for our dependent visa..Family life is really getting cranky..it's hard.


----------



## 98741

Hi, anyone recieved an enquiry call 
please reply


----------



## Kukku

Sorry not me


----------



## Keithmel

Kukku said:


> Keithmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oo wow...that's a bold move..could tell the step and the cost to get a solicitor
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's family and she sits in the panel for immigration law.. We are paying big money but not fair from thier end... initially dey sd 6 months tats fair enough but v been waiting for almost 10 months and we are not getting proper response tats wat irritate us more.. she is filing a case tomorrow hopefully dey should respond in 7 days.. will keep the group updated
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any news..
Click to expand...

 no kukku waiting to hear back


----------



## Vinayagam

Annanju said:


> Hi, anyone recieved an enquiry call
> please reply


 From whom and about what enquiry call ?


----------



## 98741

Vinayagam said:


> Annanju said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, anyone recieved an enquiry call
> please reply
> 
> 
> 
> From whom and about what enquiry call ?
Click to expand...

 home affairs verification desk, they asked about financial backup and my qualification


----------



## Samir1247

Annanju said:


> Hi, anyone recieved an enquiry call
> please reply


No I haven't received any calls
When did you apply? Did main applicant got the call or a dependent? Thanks


----------



## 98741

Samir1247 said:


> Annanju said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, anyone recieved an enquiry call
> please reply
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't received any calls
> When did you apply? Did main applicant got the call or a dependent? Thanks
Click to expand...

 I applied in this july and completed my medical in the same month. My husband is the main applicant and iam the dependent, he recieved the call


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Annanju said:


> Samir1247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annanju said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, anyone recieved an enquiry call
> please reply
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't received any calls
> When did you apply? Did main applicant got the call or a dependent? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I applied in this july and completed my medical in the same month. My husband is the main applicant and iam the dependent, he recieved the call
Click to expand...

Oh what's ur applicatio status..v applied in April this year but no such calls yet


----------



## Vinayagam

Annanju said:


> Samir1247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annanju said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, anyone recieved an enquiry call
> please reply
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't received any calls
> When did you apply? Did main applicant got the call or a dependent? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I applied in this july and completed my medical in the same month. My husband is the main applicant and iam the dependent, he recieved the call
Click to expand...

 Can you tell us the status of your application ? Is that in received status or Initial assessment?


----------



## Vinayagam

Annanju said:


> Samir1247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annanju said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, anyone recieved an enquiry call
> please reply
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't received any calls
> When did you apply? Did main applicant got the call or a dependent? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I applied in this july and completed my medical in the same month. My husband is the main applicant and iam the dependent, he recieved the call
Click to expand...

 May I know the degree or course pursuing by your husband in Australia ? Undergraduate or Postgraduate or PhD student?


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Any updates?


----------



## Jennifer decosta

Not yet... in ma case, now it's 1 yr after lodging d Visa


----------



## Vinayagam

Jennifer decosta said:


> Not yet... in ma case, now it's 1 yr after lodging d Visa


 Have you lodged by yourself or with help of MARA agent? And also may I know where are you from?


----------



## Jennifer decosta

I'm from Kerala..I lodged ma application through the agency from Kerala itself


----------



## Vinayagam

Jennifer decosta said:


> I'm from Kerala..I lodged ma application through the agency from Kerala itself


 Ok fine. Australia has downgrading India's student visa assessment level , especially they are not granting student visas from Punjab, Haryana, and Uttar Pradesh. Maybe they can't grant the student dependant visa too.


----------



## Samir1247

Someone I know off social media got her wife’s visa today ..lodge date 8th October


----------



## Vinayagam

Samir1247 said:


> Someone I know off social media got her wife's visa today ..lodge date 8th October


 8th October 2018?


----------



## Samir1247

Vinayagam said:


> 8th October 2018?


Yeah that's correct 8th October 2018


----------



## Vinayagam

Samir1247 said:


> Vinayagam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8th October 2018?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's correct 8th October 2018
Click to expand...

 OMG it's been more than a year . They've waited for such a long time but finally they got their visa. That's good. I don't understand how they're processing the applications. Some people say within 3 months, 5 months they got their visa. This case is more than a year. It's really confusing .


----------



## Kukku

Jennifer decosta said:


> I'm from Kerala..I lodged ma application through the agency from Kerala itself


Which agency.I also did from Kerala.


----------



## Jennifer decosta

From santamonica....kochi


----------



## Kukku

Jennifer decosta said:


> From santamonica....kochi


Okk..I did from Godspeed Kochi.


----------



## Kukku

Any news anyone?


----------



## Samir1247

Kukku said:


> Any news anyone?


Nothing for me &#128546;


----------



## Samir1247

Keithmel said:


> no kukku waiting to hear back


Hi,Any updates for your application?


----------



## Samir1247

Hi everyone,any updates?


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Samir1247 said:


> Hi everyone,any updates?


No updates ...almost Oct last week,very tough time after this to expect...


----------



## dc002

Hi all, 

The processing time on my immi account has changed from 29 to 45 days to 31 to 40 days.
I had lodged my husbands visa from Adelaide, Australia in April 2019,
have been waiting to hear something from immigration since the past 6 months.

Any update anyone?


----------



## Samir1247

dc002 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The processing time on my immi account has changed from 29 to 45 days to 31 to 40 days.
> I had lodged my husbands visa from Adelaide, Australia in April 2019,
> have been waiting to hear something from immigration since the past 6 months.
> 
> Any update anyone?


I think they have slowed down subsequent visa grants for the last few days bcoz of their focus on student visa for November intake ... that's what I reckon nothing official


----------



## Kukku

dc002 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The processing time on my immi account has changed from 29 to 45 days to 31 to 40 days.
> I had lodged my husbands visa from Adelaide, Australia in April 2019,
> have been waiting to hear something from immigration since the past 6 months.
> 
> Any update anyone?[/QUOTE)
> 
> All of us are waiting for same time...here we have people waiting from October 2018 onwards..Let's all hope for it to happen soon ...


----------



## Rdhillon

Anybody got visa???? I'm waiting from last 12months. 😪😪


----------



## Samir1247

No still waiting


----------



## PpSran

I have applied subsequent entrant visa in May,2019. Till now, nothing has been shown as a processing time. All of you guys are talking about processing times changed in applications but what about my applications where nothing shown. Is there any problem in my application or its normal?
Status is received.


----------



## Samir1247

PpSran said:


> I have applied subsequent entrant visa in May,2019. Till now, nothing has been shown as a processing time. All of you guys are talking about processing times changed in applications but what about my applications where nothing shown. Is there any problem in my application or its normal?
> Status is received.


It's normal


----------



## Jennifer decosta

Any news guys....still I'm waiting..it's going to 1 yr and 1 month


----------



## Samir1247

Jennifer decosta said:


> Any news guys....still I'm waiting..it's going to 1 yr and 1 month


Yeah applicants from 10 October are getting grants now..hopefully you will get it soon


----------



## Jennifer decosta

From where did u get d information


----------



## Jennifer decosta

If it is right pls...pray for me


----------



## Samir1247

Jennifer decosta said:


> If it is right pls...pray for me


Facebook ..


----------



## Jennifer decosta

Hey guys...I got visa just now after 1 yr of waiting.......thank u samir for the valuable information......


----------



## Samir1247

Jennifer decosta said:


> Hey guys...I got visa just now after 1 yr of waiting.......thank u samir for the valuable information......


Many congratulations ,really happy to hear and good luck for the future


----------



## dc002

Hi Samir, 

can you please share the name of the page or facebook group that you got this information from.? I would like to follow it as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Samir1247

dc002 said:


> Hi Samir,
> 
> can you please share the name of the page or facebook group that you got this information from.? I would like to follow it as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Australian student and dependent visa update


----------



## Kukku

Jennifer decosta said:


> Hey guys...I got visa just now after 1 yr of waiting.......thank u samir for the valuable
> information......


Omg sooo happy for u....congrats....happy reunion with family


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Jennifer decosta said:


> Hey guys...I got visa just now after 1 yr of waiting.......thank u samir for the valuable information......


 omg ,really happy for u ...njoy ...great


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Samir1247 said:


> dc002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Samir,
> 
> can you please share the name of the page or facebook group that you got this information from.? I would like to follow it as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Australian student and dependent visa update
Click to expand...

Hey then wen v get probably...hope here all applied this yr...but hubby has just completed his master this month n his visa the for mar2020..v r planning to apply for 485,so I m in situation to withdraw my subsequent 500...As he apply 485. Is that possible to apply visit visa for now..?


----------



## Samir1247

Bharathikarthik said:


> Hey then wen v get probably...hope here all applied this yr...but hubby has just completed his master this month n his visa the for mar2020..v r planning to apply for 485,so I m in situation to withdraw my subsequent 500...As he apply 485. Is that possible to apply visit visa for now..?


Better take migration help bcoz they are very strict giving visitors visa nowadays unless you have really strong reasons to go back and financially capable back home


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Samir1247 said:


> Bharathikarthik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey then wen v get probably...hope here all applied this yr...but hubby has just completed his master this month n his visa the for mar2020..v r planning to apply for 485,so I m in situation to withdraw my subsequent 500...As he apply 485. Is that possible to apply visit visa for now..?
> 
> 
> 
> Better take migration help bcoz they are very strict giving visitors visa nowadays unless you have really strong reasons to go back and financially capable back home
Click to expand...

OK ..thanks


----------



## Keithmel

Jennifer decosta said:


> Hey guys...I got visa just now after 1 yr of waiting.......thank u samir for the valuable information......


 Congrats very happy to hear tat have a safe flight


----------



## Samir1247

Keithmel said:


> Congrats very happy to hear tat have a safe flight


Hi
Any updates with your application?


----------



## Keithmel

Samir1247 said:


> Keithmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats very happy to hear tat have a safe flight
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Any updates with your application?
Click to expand...

 making us run from pillar to post nt getting proper response


----------



## Rdhillon

I'm waiting from last 1 year 9 days but no o response yet. I applied on 31st October 2018


----------



## Samir1247

Rdhillon said:


> I'm waiting from last 1 year 9 days but no o response yet. I applied on 31st October 2018


Currently 12th October applicants are getting there grants ,you should get it soon...good luck


----------



## karam

hey m pursuing masters in melbourne and lodge my husband file on 25 may 2019 didnt get any response even i attached supporting document of my pregnancy anybody know how long it would take ..?


----------



## Aussie Asean

*Aissie Asean Education*

Hi

The processing will vary from one education sector to the following: the non-reward department will have 75% of applications within 7 days (other departments may increase) 90% of the number of applications for the vocational education and training department within 76 days (for others) department)


----------



## karam

i have higher education sector visa then normally for subsequent entrant subclass 500 how much time it takes


----------



## Kukku

karam said:


> i have higher education sector visa then normally for subsequent entrant subclass 500 how much
> time it takes


Most of us here are waiting for more than 7 months. There are people waiting still after 1 year. So I think it is taking time..


----------



## jkalpit040

karam said:


> i have higher education sector visa then normally for subsequent entrant subclass 500 how much time it takes


It almost takes 14 months...
This is the current processing time but once they shift to fully automatic system the processing time will be less than a month..
So just pray that they will be finished their work soon so you will get your visa soon..

And yeah i applied on 22nd October 2018

And still status is RECEIVED..

THIS IS FACT
BARE WITH THIS..


----------



## Durga06

I have applied visa on Dec 10 2018 still it's in received only I got call from Delhi immigration unfortunately I didn't receive the call. Next month 10 Dec will be one year almost but didn't get the visa.thanks


----------



## Jpp

Helo everyone 

I am new in this forum. Any update about student subsequent visa?


----------



## Lakhan21pal

I had applied on 16th Nov 2018
No update yet


----------



## Jpp

Lakhan21pal said:


> I had applied on 16th Nov 2018
> No update yet


 I had applied 2nd November but same situation 
Not yet reply


----------



## Vinayagam

Durga06 said:


> I have applied visa on Dec 10 2018 still it's in received only I got call from Delhi immigration unfortunately I didn't receive the call. Next month 10 Dec will be one year almost but didn't get the visa.thanks


 Really sad that you missed your call from them. Can't you send them a email regarding that you've missed call due to some work?


----------



## Vinayagam

Jpp said:


> Lakhan21pal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had applied on 16th Nov 2018
> No update yet
> 
> 
> 
> I had applied 2nd November but same situation
> Not yet reply
Click to expand...

 October and November 2018 applications are getting their results.


----------



## Jpp

Vinayagam said:


> Jpp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhan21pal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had applied on 16th Nov 2018
> No update yet
> 
> 
> 
> I had applied 2nd November but same situation
> Not yet reply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> October and November 2018 applications are getting their results.
Click to expand...

 how to known you???


----------



## Vinayagam

There is a FB group. I came to know by that group. Australia student and dependant visa grant update.


----------



## Kukku

Vinayagam said:


> There is a FB group. I came to know by that group. Australia student and dependant visa grant update.


Wat is the name of the group. I would like to join


----------



## Vinayagam

Kukku said:


> Vinayagam said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a FB group. I came to know by that group. Australia student and dependant visa grant update.
> 
> 
> 
> Wat is the name of the group. I would like to join
Click to expand...

Australia student and dependant visa grant update.


----------



## Shikha32

Hi, i applied my husband visa on 26 December 2018 and medical is not done, status is still received, is anyone processing time changed frrom 40 days to 52 days?


----------



## Kukku

Shikha32 said:


> Hi, i applied my husband visa on 26 December 2018 and medical is not done, status is still received, is anyone processing time changed frrom 40 days to 52 days?


U haven't done medicals yet? Omg dats weird..I applied on April 2nd 2019. V had done medical the same month.


----------



## Kukku

Vinayagam said:


> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vinayagam said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a FB group. I came to know by that group. Australia student and dependant visa grant update.
> 
> 
> 
> Wat is the name of the group. I would like to join
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia student and dependant visa grant update.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much


----------



## Shikha32

Because our agent said Immi will send the link for medical


----------



## Jpp

Anyone has update for dependent visa???


----------



## Shakila

I applied my husband’s visa 11 oct 2019 from srilanka but still immi account showing as further assessment no any estimate time I have contact home affair so many time and they told me they can’t tell estimate time for subsequent entrant visa subclass 500 does any one have an idea about it?
Thanks


----------



## Shakila

In official website also not showing any thing regarding subsequent entrant 500


----------



## Vinayagam

Shakila said:


> I applied my husband's visa 11 oct 2019 from srilanka but still immi account showing as further assessment no any estimate time I have contact home affair so many time and they told me they can't tell estimate time for subsequent entrant visa subclass 500 does any one have an idea about it?
> Thanks


 October 2019 or 2018 ?


----------



## Shakila

It’s 2019 October.


----------



## Vinayagam

Shakila said:


> It's 2019 October.


 have your husband done his Medical ?


----------



## Shakila

Yeah he done his medical and biometrics as well in same month October 2019


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Shakila said:


> Yeah he done his medical and biometrics as well in same month October 2019


Normally its taking one year for processing.. Ppl are waiting like that here as you..so just dun expect anything immediately as by process time...its my experience...


----------



## Vinayagam

Shakila said:


> Yeah he done his medical and biometrics as well in same month October 2019


 For Student subsequent entrant visa subclass 500, the processing time is totally unpredictable. Because, in some cases people have got their results in 3-4 months from the date of lodging. In some cases people are waiting for more than a year. Therefore all you can do is just wait and hope for the best. We can't understand under what basis the immigration department is processing the applications.


----------



## Shakila

Is that depending with the country what he /she belongs to or any kind of way the we can grant it ASAP?


----------



## Shakila

If it’s take like one year then my husband can have just only 4 months visa is that practical? I mean y we would spend more than $1500 for having 4months visa to Australia and other thing is show money who can hold their $60,000 for one year in a bank doing nothing rather than being MP what’s the logic on it honestly I can’t understand why case officers behave like that don’t they have common sense 😔


----------



## Vinayagam

Shakila said:


> Is that depending with the country what he /she belongs to or any kind of way the we can grant it ASAP?


 Maybe I think this would be considered like where the main applicant and the dependant comes from.


----------



## Shakila

Yeah as I known India takes more time than other countries does any one know how will be the srilanka


----------



## Vinayagam

Hi guys. My student subsequent entrant visa (Subclass 500) has been granted today by Australian High commission, New Delhi.


----------



## Shakila

Glad to hear that when did you applied your one?


----------



## Vinayagam

Shakila said:


> Glad to hear that when did you applied your one?


 I've lodged my visa on 18th of April 2019.


----------



## Vinayagam

Vinayagam said:


> Shakila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that when did you applied your one?
> 
> 
> 
> I've lodged my visa on 18th of April 2019.
Click to expand...

 I've waited for almost 8 months.


----------



## Shakila

Where did you applied from India??


----------



## Shakila

Good luck 💐


----------



## Vinayagam

Shakila said:


> Good luck &#128144;


 Thank you.


----------



## Vinayagam

Shakila said:


> Where did you applied from India??


 Yes I'm from India.


----------



## Shakila

As I known India and Nepal takes bit more time than others do you know how about srilanka


----------



## Vinayagam

Shakila said:


> As I known India and Nepal takes bit more time than others do you know how about srilanka


 Sorry . I don't know.


----------



## Shakila

Does your immi account showed any estimate time until you have got visa


----------



## Vinayagam

Shakila said:


> Does your immi account showed any estimate time until you have got visa


 I've submitted my application on 18th of April 2019. From that it was showing Received as status. Yesterday evening it changed as Finalised. There wasn't anything like Initial assessment or further assessment. But, the Estimated processing time was getting changed on 20th of every month.


----------



## Shakila

Okay, my one as further assessment but no any estimate time


----------



## Kukku

Vinayagam said:


> Shakila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your immi account showed any estimate time until you have got visa
> 
> 
> 
> I've submitted my application on 18th of April 2019. From that it was showing Received as status. Yesterday evening it changed as Finalised. There wasn't anything like Initial assessment or further assessment. But, the Estimated processing time was getting changed on 20th of every month.
Click to expand...

Congrats. Tons .happy for you.


----------



## Kukku

Vinayagam said:


> Vinayagam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shakila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that when did you applied your one?
> 
> 
> 
> I've lodged my visa on 18th of April 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've waited for almost 8 months.
Click to expand...

I applied on April 13th.. Hopefully i will also get soon..How long have u guys been married.where from India did u apply?


----------



## Kukku

Vinayagam said:


> Shakila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your immi account showed any estimate time until you have got visa
> 
> 
> 
> I've submitted my application on 18th of April 2019. From that it was showing Received as status. Yesterday evening it changed as Finalised. There wasn't anything like Initial assessment or further assessment. But, the Estimated processing time was getting changed on 20th of every month.
Click to expand...

Did you apply onshore or offshore


----------



## Shakila

I guess it doesn’t matter where you applied from cause every case handling by the high commission which main applicant belongs to that mean if you have an Indian passport and you are the applicant for subsequent entrant then it’s handling by Australian High commission in India


----------



## Shakila

Does your immi account showing any estimate time?


----------



## Vinayagam

Kukku said:


> Vinayagam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shakila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your immi account showed any estimate time until you have got visa
> 
> 
> 
> I've submitted my application on 18th of April 2019. From that it was showing Received as status. Yesterday evening it changed as Finalised. There wasn't anything like Initial assessment or further assessment. But, the Estimated processing time was getting changed on 20th of every month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats. Tons .happy for you.
Click to expand...

 Thank you.


----------



## Vinayagam

Kukku said:


> Vinayagam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shakila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your immi account showed any estimate time until you have got visa
> 
> 
> 
> I've submitted my application on 18th of April 2019. From that it was showing Received as status. Yesterday evening it changed as Finalised. There wasn't anything like Initial assessment or further assessment. But, the Estimated processing time was getting changed on 20th of every month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you apply onshore or offshore
Click to expand...

 Offshore application.


----------



## Ksb

Hi all I have one question I am waiting for my students depended visa last 5 month now my wife who is student in Australia she give me trouble and she blackmailed me she want to withdraw my file she email to agent every day withdraw my file . I have questions without my permission and singutare she can withdraw my file. Thanks


----------



## Ksb

Immigrants agent also with her . I pay all my expenses by myself. She doing nothing there she asked me send money to her I send it 2 time but now I have didn't have any money now she blackmailed to me withdrawal application and immigrants agent also live in Australia and agent friend of her older sister agent only listen them not me. Can I send complaints against her to Australia immigration department?


----------



## Kukku

Ksb said:


> Hi all I have one question I am waiting for my students depended visa last 5 month now my wife who is student in Australia she give me trouble and she blackmailed me she want to withdraw my file she email to agent every day withdraw my file . I have questions without my permission and singutare she can withdraw my file. Thanks


What complaint


----------



## Ksb

She and her family asked me more money and my dad home they want that home on her name and they want to live separated from my family . Other more reason thatwhy they blackmailed me withdraw file


----------



## Ksb

I want to cancel her student visa our marriage is generally every thing according to her parents and my parents. These days most girls from Punjab not all girl make that business get money from boy side . I told her everything before marriage I m not rich man so I can't afford that costly lifestyle but she told me that time she have good job I said her I will help through which money I have but now they all changed they said me her daughter not doing nothing I need pay all her costly life and all her fees and other expenses.. and they want my hone also ..


----------



## Shakila

You can’t cancel her visa and agent can withdraw your application by a signature of her cause she is the one who deal with them you can inform immigration regarding this through an email or call them australian home affair and which high commission you belong to


----------



## Ksb

Is there any helpline number or email address to contact department?


----------



## thepoeticwonderer

hello all the people here. I have huge respect for all of you cz its not easy to stay away from partner specially when you cant do anything except waiting ,

I have been researching this visa processing and latest trend before marrying my wife and applying this class visa and becoming one of you guys so i am one of you now . my situation is little diffrent from others . i had applied exact 4 months ago and no reply and following the trends am not expecting a reply soon hehe . no call for medical yet.

some of users here they are hoping that it depends on timing of application lodged some think it depends on how old marriage is . my experience of 2 years of research in this feild is different.


----------



## Shakila

Yeah if you are in Australia you can call 131881 or if you are in out of Australia +61261960196 this number for Australia immigration &home affair and if you are belong to India please contact them first cause your file is handling by them


----------



## Shakila

Yeah you’re right it doesn’t matter how old your marriage was actually it’s depend with the country you belongs too as my research India, Nepal, Bangladesh and Pakistan takes more time to search the genuine of documents that y they take more time like up to 8 months some times more than that


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Vinayagam said:


> Hi guys. My student subsequent entrant visa (Subclass 500) has been granted today by Australian High commission, New Delhi.


Really ...congratulation.I lodged on April 23rd


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Kukku said:


> Vinayagam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vinayagam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shakila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that when did you applied your one?
> 
> 
> 
> I've lodged my visa on 18th of April 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've waited for almost 8 months.[/QUOTE
> 
> I applied on April 13th.. Hopefully i will also get soon..How long have u guys been married.where from India did u apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wars ur status...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Hi my husband has completed his master this week..so I have plan to withdraw 500 subsequent ,so that I can apply 485...is that correct


----------



## Shakila

Don’t withdraw it cause if you withdraw your 500 and applied another it will start to count your processing Time from beginning


----------



## thepoeticwonderer

dear ksb . we are sorry to hear what you are going through but you need to understand that your wife is primary applicant even if you lodge complaint about her in immigration she ll still finish her study n continue her life in australia . only your file ll b affected . only way to sort this out is , sit and talk with her and find a solution. immigration australia dont deal with deal family problems my brother . they ll refuse or dismiss your appllcation straight away . your wife ll still b safe . so save your future and convince your wife. i have heard these mishappenings before. 

girls/ boys blackmailing once they reach australia . only solution is either take your application back silently or talk with your wife n convince


----------



## thepoeticwonderer

dear bharathkarthik . your husband completing his study has nothing to do with your file. there is no rule stating that you can only lodge application if he is studying . let him finish study and within a month he ll get work visa for two years and that ll b good for your application . on the other hand , withdrawing your application mean your file, name, data all are in system already so if you apply any ither category visa they may ask why you withdrawn file so late .


----------



## thepoeticwonderer

hello shakila . yes infact it depends on all other factors not only country we belong. my agent is well reputed in australia . he told me trend changes every month . one important advice i have for all of you ( given by well known australian immigration lawyer) that every month we must send our chats and call records to our agent so they can upload on immi account so the officer can see the growth of our relation with our partners that means we are still in touch . they hugely approve. latest chats records , video calls records. our indian agents dont tell us this because they dont want to bother themselves . couples are getting visa early by this way. updating their immi accounts with these proofs . have good day friends


----------



## Bharathikarthik

thepoeticwonderer said:


> dear bharathkarthik . your husband completing his study has nothing to do with your file. there is no rule stating that you can only lodge application if he is studying . let him finish study and within a month he ll get work visa for two years and that ll b good for your application . on the other hand , withdrawing your application mean your file, name, data all are in system already so if you apply any ither category visa they may ask why you withdrawn file so late .


Thank you for the details


----------



## Richie.Rich

Hello Friends,

I am Saurav, currently in Australia.

I have applied for my wife's visa from Delhi, India on 25th November 2018.

It has been over a year the application status is saying "Received"

The agent says HAP ID cannot be generated until case officer is assigned.



I would appreciate if you guys can extend some help in understanding

1. Should I wait or withdraw the application and file again the same application?

2. What month of 2018 is being processed now.



I am very frustrated, the marital ties are breaking apart and I am pressured by my in-laws on a regular basis.


Please Help!!

Thanks!!


----------



## thepoeticwonderer

hello richi . very unfortunate to hear that you are still waiting for visa . here is first assumptions for your case -: following


----------



## thepoeticwonderer

We believe it would had been great step if you consulted any local immigration advisor in australia and getting their experienced service ( hoping you didnt get stuck with indian agents) . 

I firmly believe there is something unhappening occured with your application otherwise the time duration you say 12 months is unbelievable


----------



## thepoeticwonderer

dont withdraw your file .. dont even think about it because 10 months are usuall period to get visa . consult your agents, pressurize them to find out whats happening . as you are in australia .. you can yourself write immigration its your right!


----------



## Richie.Rich

Thanks so much for the quick response @poeticwanderer

To be honest the agent is acting weird as he says there is nothing in his hands.

Which in a way I understand and I feel unnecessary pressurizing the agent will give me nothing.

the agent has shared this link with me: (below)

india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/studep-checklist.html


And I cannot contact the high commission because the visa application was not lodged by me. so I am not authorized to enquirer and the immigration department wont share any information.

According to agent contacting the immigration regardless of the strict warnings (sort of) given on website is not a good idea as it will have negative impact on the application and may lead to rejection.


----------



## Kukku

Richie.Rich said:


> Thanks so much for the quick response @poeticwanderer
> 
> To be honest the agent is acting weird as he says there is nothing in his hands.
> 
> Which in a way I understand and I feel unnecessary pressurizing the agent will give me nothing.
> 
> the agent has shared this link with me: (below)
> 
> india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/studep-checklist.html
> 
> And I cannot contact the high commission because the visa application was not lodged by me. so I am not authorized to enquirer and the immigration department wont share any information.
> 
> According to agent contacting the immigration regardless of the strict warnings (sort of) given on website is not a good idea as it will have negative impact on the application and may lead to rejection.[/QUOTE
> 
> Soryy to hear that. But I think it's mostly happening..There was a person in this group itself who got visa after 13 months.i applied on April 2019. Someone who applied after me also got the visa.so as such their is no time frame I guess..Just hope for the best.


----------



## Richie.Rich

Thanks Kukku

Feels like a raffle draw..

And I am the unluckiest.. 


Can you tell me which month visas are being processed now??


----------



## thepoeticwonderer

yes richie, actually my friend there is no answer of this question .. which month applications are getting answers because .. I know many couples who got visa in 6 months .. n many waiting for 12-13 months 

I have close friend whose application was misrepresented by agent and kept hiding many things from him thats why i was saying to pressurize him .


----------



## thepoeticwonderer

well you are not the only unlucky ones hehe we are many . just stories are different . the thing is delhi australian embassy is too slow to process files so location from where file is submitted makes difference sometime. 

i know one european spouse who got this visa in 3 months .


----------



## Jethalal Champak Gada

Current status kya hai student dependent visa ka?


----------



## Kukku

Jethalal Champak Gada said:


> Current status kya hai student dependent visa ka?


Didn't understand what you asked?


----------



## SLBee

Kukku said:


> Didn't understand what you asked?


Asking about the current status of student visas. (I never thought that I could productively use my limited Hindi.)


----------



## Kukku

SLBee said:


> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't understand what you asked?
> 
> 
> 
> Asking about the current status of student visas. (I never thought that I could productively use my limited Hindi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Student dependent visas are taking 12 to 14 months for most of the people here..
Don't know Hindi that's why I asked&#128513;


----------



## Georgie Franko

*Urgent.. Please Help..*

I am George from Manipur.

My girlfriend is in Australia.

We applied for a de-facto partner subsequent student visa for me.

After 8 months I am asked to do the medical examination.

After Medical how many days does it takes to get the visa?

Can they check the financial capacity after medical?


----------



## Kukku

Georgie Franko said:


> I am George from Manipur.
> 
> My girlfriend is in Australia.
> 
> We applied for a de-facto partner subsequent student visa for me.
> 
> After 8 months I am asked to do the medical examination.
> 
> After Medical how many days does it takes to get the visa?
> 
> Can they check the financial capacity after medical?


Hi we are waiting for 8 months after medical. I think they will still check the financial aspect .


----------



## Keithmel

Hi All,

Atlast today i gt my visa after waiting for almost 11 months... hope u guys gt ur visa soon

Thank you


----------



## Kukku

Keithmel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Atlast today i gt my visa after waiting for almost 11 months... hope u guys gt ur visa soon
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations...thanks for letting us know..


----------



## thepoeticwonderer

glad to see somebody getting the visa. 10-11 months are normal period for application result these days .. hope it ll b quick in new year


----------



## Kukku

my updates anyone.


----------



## Kukku

Kukku said:


> my updates anyone.


I meant any updates anyone


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Keithmel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Atlast today i gt my visa after waiting for almost 11 months... hope u guys gt ur visa soon
> 
> Thank you


Congratulation to you...


----------



## Kukku

Any updates anyone


----------



## thepoeticwonderer

no update yet. m in 6 th month so not expecting anything soon just keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## neeraj.sharma

I also applied in April 2019 however still waiting. Praying for all of us.


----------



## Shakila

Any one applied from srilanka?


----------



## maxbern2112

Hello please i want to know what type of documents is needed for combined visa for student and spouse. My wife visa is about to expire and I have already been denied once and we want to combine to reapply but we need the list of documents me as a husband needs to provide and what documents the main applicant needs to provide. Please anyone can contact or share for me.
thanks


----------



## Kukku

April 2nd 2019.. Still waiting.. any updates anyone


----------



## neeraj.sharma

Kukku said:


> April 2nd 2019.. Still waiting.. any updates anyone


April 18th 2019.. I am also waiting


----------



## Kukku

neeraj.sharma said:


> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> April 2nd 2019.. Still waiting.. any updates anyone
> 
> 
> 
> April 18th 2019.. I am also waiting
Click to expand...

Hopefully by next month


----------



## neeraj.sharma

Kukku said:


> Hopefully by next month


My husband's student visa will expire next month. He already applied for TR and waiting. Anyone can suggest to me that Can I apply for a travel visa this time or wait for the response.


----------



## Kukku

neeraj.sharma said:


> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully by next month
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's student visa will expire next month. He already applied for TR and waiting. Anyone can suggest to me that Can I apply for a travel visa this time or wait for the response.
Click to expand...

Lots of tourist visa has been rejected for people who have already submitted for dependent visa.


----------



## neeraj.sharma

It means we don't have any other choice except waiting.


----------



## Jatinnanda919

Kukku said:


> April 2nd 2019.. Still waiting.. any updates anyone


Have you got your visa , maine march mein dala tha visa . Please update if you got


----------



## Kukku

Jatinnanda919 said:


> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> April 2nd 2019.. Still waiting.. any updates anyone
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got your visa , maine march mein dala tha visa . Please update if you got
Click to expand...

Ooh no no...still no visa..waiting and waiting


----------



## neeraj.sharma

Now corona is going to kill my last hope


----------



## Kukku

neeraj.sharma said:


> Now corona is going to kill my last hope


I agree completely with you.... It is going to take forever now. In my case both India and Australia has to be corona free for the visa to be processed.. My application was lodged offshore so It is processed in Delhi. And Australia has announced it will close the borders for 6 months until further notice.


----------



## Mukeshsohi

Can somebody please share whats app group link for 500 subsequent entrant dependant visa


----------



## Kukku

Hey everyone after waiting 15 months my husband got his student dependent visa today finally.


----------



## Samir12471

Kukku said:


> Hey everyone after waiting 15 months my husband got his student dependent visa today finally.


 wow so happy for you,you are very lucky, may i ask what course are u studying in Australia and if there was any further queries or status changed before your grant? Sorry for too many questions


----------



## Kukku

Samir12471 said:


> Kukku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone after waiting 15 months my husband got his student dependent visa today finally.
> 
> 
> 
> wow so happy for you,you are very lucky, may i ask what course are u studying in Australia and if there was any further queries or status changed before your grant? Sorry for too many questions
Click to expand...

I am studying nursing.there was no queries or status change before the grant.


----------

